#ubuntu-il 2011-04-18
<trew100> http://paste.kde.org/12938/
<Hoborg> #12938 &bull; KDE Pastebin Utility @ paste.kde.org
<trew100> moshe742: הקטע המוזר זה שהוא כן נותן לי את האפקטים של KDE ואת שאר התוכנות חופשי
<moshe742> אני לא יודע אם זה יעזור, אבל תנסה לגבות את התיקיה .kde כשהנקודה בתחילת הקובץ ואז למחוק את התיקיה, תראה אם זה עוזר
<trew100> רק הפלזמה נופלת לו
<trew100> בשביל לאפס את ההגדרות?
<moshe742> כן
<trew100> אני יעשה את זה רק על תקיית ההגדרות של KDE
<trew100> אוקי אני מנסה
<trew100> moshe742: בעיה
<trew100> יש לי שם דברים מוצפנים כנראה
<trew100> הוא לא יכול להעתיק אותם
<moshe742> מוזר..
<moshe742> מה קורה אם אתה מנסה להעתיק בהרשאות רוט?
<trew100> רגע נראה
<trew100> לא הולך
<moshe742> מה השגיאה?
<trew100> טוב אני אשב על זה מחר כשיהיה לי יותר כח לריב איתו
<moshe742> אוקי
<trew100> בכל אופן תודה רבה רבה
<moshe742> בבקשה
<trew100> מצחיק אני מרגיש עם מערכת לפני 5 שנים
<trew100> כל תכנה שאתה רוצה להפעיל אתה חייב את K ראנר
<trew100> לרשום את השם ואז להפעיל
<Nighthawk``> trew יש לך מושג למה כל פעם שאני מעל את לינוקס לפני שעולה ה gui
<Nighthawk``> מופיע לי 3 שורות זהות של איזה שגיאה כלשהי
<moshe742> השאלה מה גרם לזה, הניחוש שלי הוא שמשהו בתיקיה של ההגדרות נדפק וזה גורם לבעיה
<moshe742> אבל קשה לדעת
<trew100> יש לי אגב קטע מהסרטים עם המערכת
<trew100> אם אני מחבר את הנגן שלי מתי שהיא עולה היא נתקעת באמצע
<moshe742> Nighthawk``, אם לא תגיד מה השגיאה יהיה די קשה לעזור:)
<trew100> וזהו היא לא זזה משם עד שאני מנתק אותו
<Nighthawk``> איך דרך ה log viewer
<Nighthawk``> אני יכול לראות את השגיאות של ההפעלה ?
<moshe742> אתה צריך להסתכל על הלוג המתאים, עקרונית סביר שתוכל למצוא את זה בלוג של dmesg
<Nighthawk``> dmesg or dmesg0 ?
<moshe742> אני חושב שבלי ה-0
<Nighthawk``> אני אמור להתרגש משגיאה כמו
<Nighthawk``> failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled ?
<moshe742> לא נראה לי, מצד שני אני לא מבין מה השגיאה הזו אומרת
<moshe742> יש לך בעיות מיוחדות במערכת כרגע?
<Nighthawk``> שום בעיה
<moshe742> אז כנראה שזה לא נורא:)
<asw3> עד שפתאום המערכת תחטוף התקף לב
<asw3> kernel panic
<asw3> :-P
<asw3> חחח סתם
<Nighthawk``> מצאתי פתרון
<Nighthawk``> אם מישהו מעוניין זה באג ידוע http://askubuntu.com/questions/26018/failed-to-get-i915-symbols-graphics-turbo-disabled-error-on-boot
<Hoborg> failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange @ askubuntu.com
<trew100> יש היום איזה דרך להתקין את גנום 3 באובונטו?
<trew100> ישאיזה PPA?
<Ddorda> trew100: יש ויש
<Ddorda> אבל השמועה אומרת שהוא לא יציב במיוחד
<Ddorda> כלומר, ה־PPS
<Ddorda> PPA*
<Ddorda> !g gnome3 ppa
<Hoborg> GNOME3 : “GNOME3 Team” team - https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/ archive/gnome3
<Ddorda> lightpriest: מה קורה אור :)
<lightpriest> שלום שלום, מה המצב?
<lightpriest> שומע, יש לי פה איזו בעיה
<lightpriest> אולי אתה יודע עם מי אני צריך לדבר..
<lightpriest> קניתי את Trine
<lightpriest> ומשום מה, נראה כאילו הוא לא משתמש בכרטיס מסך
<lightpriest> כשהמשחק רץ, המעבד על 100%
<lightpriest> והמשחק רץ ממש לא משהו
<Ddorda> lightpriest: Trine?
<Ddorda> ומצוין, תודה :)
<lightpriest> כן
<lightpriest> נו מה Humble Bundle
<lightpriest> רגע אני מנסה אותו על המחשב של הטלויזיה אולי שם הוא יעבוד טוב יותר
<Ddorda> אולי תשלח לי לינקים? :D
<Ddorda> או לשועלדון, הוא רוצה את זה יותר ממני
<Ddorda> אנחנו עושים תורות, פעם הוא קונה ופעם אני
<Ddorda> והפעם המשחקים נראים לי לא משהו
<Ddorda> אז אני מבריז לו
<Ddorda> :D
<Shualdon> Ddorda: :X
<Ddorda> שיט, הוא שומע
<Ddorda> :D
<Shualdon> every word.
<moshe742> היי
<Shualdon> בוקר
<moshe742> בוקר
<lightpriest> חחחחח
<moshe742> מי מגיע לכנס עולמות לעזור בשיווק אובונטו?
<Shualdon> lightpriest: יש לי את המשחקים של הבאנדלים הראשונים
<moshe742> Shualdon, תביא לי בכנס?
<lightpriest> אתם אמורים לקנות את זה :\
<lightpriest> זה כל הקטע
<lightpriest> חוץ מזה, מה זה 10$?
<lightpriest> זה יותר זול מלאפה שווארמה
<moshe742> לי זה הרבה...
<lightpriest> או ארוחה זוגית בסביח של עובד
<moshe742> אפשר עדיין לקנות את זה? כלומר למרות שעבר הזמן?
<lightpriest> יש עכשיו באנדל חדש
<lightpriest> ממוצע המכירות הוא 5$
<moshe742> אבל כרגע אין לי כסף בכלל, השאלה היא אם אפשר לקנות את זה גם בעתיד במחירים כאלה כי אם כן אז אקנה כשתהיה לי האפשרות
<Shualdon> הבעיה שאין לי איך
<moshe742> אין לך DOK?
<Shualdon> התכוונתי שהפעם אין לי איך לקנות
<Shualdon> להביא לך זה שטויות
<Shualdon> אני אצרוב
<Shualdon> אגב, זה "תשלם כמה שאתה רוצה"
<Shualdon> אתה יכול לשלם על זה 0.1 דולר
<moshe742> אני יודע, אבל כרגע אני מספיק בבעיות כספיות, הוראות קבע חוזרות ויש לי עוד לשלם את הלימודים...
<Shualdon> ...
<moshe742> מה גם שאין לי ויזה שמאפשרת תשלום בחו"ל כך שאני צריך לעשות את הויזה של רשות הדואר, שזה מינימום של 400 ש"ח שאין לי...
<moshe742> אם הייתי יכול לעבוד במהלך הכנס הייתי עושה את זה, אני צריך כסף ודחוף:)
<Shualdon> :X
<moshe742> כרגע יש לי פרויקט שאני צריך לבנות אתר כך שיש לי מקור חדש בענין, אבל אני לא יודע מתי אני אתחיל לראות כסף מזה (ישלמו לי על זה)
<moshe742> השאלה כמה לקחת ואיך
<moshe742> שישלמו לי פר שעה, פר בניה?
<moshe742> כמה לדרוש לזה (בלי ניסיון)
<Shualdon> אין לי מושג
<Shualdon> אני זז לאכול
<dared> Hello, where i could find ddorda?
<moshe742> why do you need him? may be some one else can help?
<dared> I wanted to order stickers from him
<moshe742> where are you from?
<dared> north
<moshe742> i am not sure if we still have stickers but you are welcome to stay and check if he is coming here from time to time, he comes here often
<moshe742> its possible that there will be some stickers on the olamot convention on our booth if you will be there (thats a sci-fi con)
<dared> i was talking to him few days ago, and we had a deal that i'm sending a blank letter with a post mark to him, and he sending me stickers back in it
<moshe742> ok, so what do you want from him now?
<dared> so could you tell him that i've sent him this letter today with additional/donated 9 blank letters and 18 post marks
<dared> i just want to recieve 4 stickers with "powered by ubuntu" :)
<dared> that's all
<moshe742> ok, i will tell him
<dared> thanks
<moshe742> no prob:)
<dared> have a good holidays
<moshe742> you too
<GuySoft> היי אנשים - יש לי איש קשר לגוגל שאני שולח לו רשימה של פרויקטים של קהילת התוכנה החופשית כאן. מישהו רוצה להצטרף?
<beginner222> hello
<beginner222> hello
<beginner222> i need some help
<nicoco> hello lad
<nicoco> beginner222 - what kind of help?
<beginner222> I try to install ubunto 11.04 beta 2 with a USB after I used Universal USB installer to prepare it
<beginner222> and I get no partition settings at the installation
<nicoco> hmm
<beginner222> and I get errors: can't create ... nonexiststent directory
<nicoco> really?
<beginner222> what did I do wrong?
<nicoco> well, I have no clue, I'd never tried to install 11.04
<beginner222> than I get to BusyBox
<nicoco> it may be the image
<beginner222> I have windows 7 installed on the computer and an empty partition for the linux
<nicoco> check it's md5 or crc or whatever it is to check
<beginner222> u think the image is corrupt?
<nicoco> it may be
<nicoco> and if it's not, try to format the DOK and to re-burn the image
<beginner222> should I try older version? like 10?
<beginner222> can it be because the drivers of the disk?
<beginner222> its not a regular computer
<beginner222> its a touch small computer
<nicoco> 11.04 is still beta, it is not very recommended to install it now
<nicoco> if you want to try ubuntu 10.10 will be more than fine
<beginner222> Ok, I will try 10.10
<beginner222> thanks
<nicoco> you welcome :)
<serfus> חג שמח!
<Shualdon> serfus: אתה בא לעולמות?
<serfus> אני עוד לא יודע איפה אשתכן במהלך החג ככה שלא בטוח בנתיים
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-19
<Nighthawk``> דור יא מלך
<Nighthawk``> מה המצב ?
<serfus> מישהו רוצה להכין איזה קישקוש של משהו שקשור לאובונטו ופסח?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אחלה ואתה?
<Nighthawk``> סבבה סבבה
<Nighthawk``> חג שמח לכולם
<moshe742> Ddorda, מישהו בשם dared חיפש אותך אתמול
<Nighthawk``> דור, נראה לי שיש באג באובונטו
<serfus> Nighthawk``, סביר להניח שיש יותר מאחד :P
<moshe742> הוא שלח לך את המעטפות ורוצה 4 סטיקרים של powered by ubuntu
<Nighthawk``> לא סביר, בטוח שיש יותר מאחד
<Elihai> ?
<Nighthawk``> קיצר אני אתאר את הבאג אולי אחד ממכם יגיד לי שיש לו פתרון
<Nighthawk``> מתי שאני צופה בקליפים ביוטיוב במסך מלא, ועובר לסרטון אחר, אז אני שומע את האודיו אבל המסך נשאר שחור...
<serfus> אני זז, חג שמח חבר'ה. אם מישהו יכול לצייר איזה לוגו או משהו כזה שקשור לפסח ואובונטו/לינוקס כדי שאוכל לצרף את זה לפוסט שכתבתי באתר זה יהיה נחמד מאוד
<Elihai> מה קורה?
<Elihai> .?
<Ddorda> moshe742: ברגע שהיא תגיע אני אשלח לו חזרה מדבקות
<Ddorda> רגע, מה? סטיקרים?
<moshe742> סבבה
<Ddorda> אין לי סטיקרים, יש לי מדבקות
<moshe742> הוא אמר שהוא דיבר איתך על זה, אני רק מעביר את המסר
<Ddorda> סבבה
<Ddorda> moshe742: מה לגבי אובונטו על הדשא?
<Elihai> דור
<moshe742> צריך פשוט לסגור אל תאריך, אני יכול ב-28/4 אבל אם נעשה אז לא נוכל להתקין את הגרסה החדשה על מחשבים באותו היום (לא בטוח שיהיה דיסק שמישהו יספיק להכין
<moshe742> מה דעתך? לעשות ביום היציאה או שבוע לאחר מכן?
<Elihai> איפנ שהתפריט מקומות יש כל מיני תיקיות בשמות וידאו תמונות מסמכים ומוזיקה נכון?
<Elihai> ?
<Ddorda> moshe742: ביום היציאה
<Ddorda> לדעתי בכל אופן
<Ddorda> ורצוי שיהיו הרצאות
<moshe742> צריך בעיקר נושאים, מקסימום אני ארצה הרצאה אחת ונמצא מי עוד ירצה
<kosherpup> אהלן
<serfus> sijp, אני רואה שאתה מתעסק בגימפ...
<serfus> wanna give me a hand? :-)
<sijp> איך אתה רואה? שוב התקינו לי מצלמות בחדר?
<serfus> מתבסס על מידע מודיעיני אמין
<sijp> בכיף✌
<serfus> אני רוצה איזה ציור או משהו שקשור ללינוקס/אובונטו ופסח
<serfus> משהו ממש פשוט
<serfus> אתה פנוי?
<sijp> לא כל כך...
<sijp> כאילו אני לא עושה כלום... אבל זה רק בגלל שאני דוחה את המטלות שאני צריך לעבוד עליהם :)
<serfus> אה, טוב... כשתתפנה P:
<sijp> לדברים כאלה לדעתי הרבה יותר טוב להשתמש באינקסקייפ אבל
<serfus> אני לא יודע להשתמש, לא בזה ולא בזה
<sijp> אינקסקייפ זו תכנה ממש קלה.
<serfus> אממ אני אבדוק
 * serfus is not much of an artist
<sijp> למי מיועד הציור?
<serfus> להוסיף אותו לפוטס באתר, סתם כדי שיהיה יותר מעניין
<serfus> אני תמיד אוהב להוסיף תמונה
<moshe742> מישהו יודע איך אני מריץ וידאו על דרופל בקבצים של מעל 2 מגה?
<seek_help> שלום, מישהו פה ?
<seek_help> אני מנסה להתקין אובונטו 10.10
<seek_help> ניסיתי מארבעה דיסקים שונים (שניים של אובונטו ושניים של קובונטו)
<seek_help> ותמיד מייד אחרי השלב של הגדרת המחיצות, אני מקבל
<seek_help> ERRNO 5
<seek_help> שאומר שדיסק ההתקנה דפוק, מה שלא סביר כי ניסיתי מארבעה דיסקים שונים.
<seek_help> אני מריץ וינדוס על שתי מחיצות, והשארתי 48 ג'יגה לא מוקצים של ההארד דיסק למען האובונטו
<seek_help> בשלבי ההתקנה אני מקצה 45 ג'יגה לאובונטו כ
<seek_help> EXT3
<seek_help> או
<seek_help> EXT4
<seek_help> (ניסיתי את שניהם)
<seek_help> ואת שלוש הג'יגה שנשארו, אני מקצה כ
<seek_help> SWAP
<seek_help> (ניסיתי גם לא להקצות סוופ, וזה לא שינה כלום)
<seek_help> מישהו יכול לעזור לי להבין למה ההתקנה נכשלת שוב ושוב ?
<moshe742> בדקת על מחשב אחר?
<seek_help> לא, אין לי מחשב אחר
<moshe742> מאיה הורדת את הקבצים?
<seek_help> יש טעם לנסות הפצה מוקדמת יותר של אובונטו ?
<seek_help> מהאתר של אובונטו
<moshe742> לא כל עוד לא הבנו מה גורם לבעיה
<moshe742> תבדוק את ה-md5 אם הוא תואם להורדה
<moshe742> סביר שהבעיה בדיסק, מצד שני זה באמת מוזר שזה קורה עם יותר מדיסק 1
<moshe742> לכן אני שואל אם אתה יכול לבדוק על מחשב אחר
<moshe742> האם ניסית להפעיל את המערכת מהלייב סידי?
<seek_help> כן, זה עובד כשורה
<seek_help> אבל כשאני מנסה להתקין מתוך הלייבסידי - זה נתקע באותו מקום
<seek_help> גם עשיתי
<seek_help> check cd for errors
<seek_help> והכל תקין
<moshe742> מאיפה אתה בארץ?
<seek_help> ראשון לציון
<moshe742> יש סיכוי שאתה מגיע לת"א ברביעי או חמישי הקרובים?
<seek_help> כן, אני ברביעי בתל אביב
<seek_help> איפה אתה נמצא ?
<moshe742> יש כנס עולמות בת"א שאנחנו נהיה בו (גם אני)
<moshe742> זה באשכול פיס מס' דקות הליכה מהסינמטק
<moshe742> אתה מדבר על מחשב נייד או נייח?
<seek_help> נייח לצערי
<seek_help> אתה יודע מה הכתובת ?
<moshe742> תביא איתך דיסק און קי, נשים לך עליו את המערכת ותפעיל משם ובנוסף ניתן לך דיסק כדי להתקין איתו
<moshe742> אם יהיו לך בעיות אני יכול לקפוץ אליך לעזור בהתקנה ולראות מה הגורם לבעיה
<moshe742> הכתובת של הכנס היא כנס עולמות נערך השנה במתחם אשכול פיס, שפרינצק 4 תל אביב, מאחורי הסינמטק. הכניסה מרחוב הארבעה.
<seek_help> אין לי בעיה גם להביא את המחשב הנייח אם יהיה שם איך לחבר אותו
<moshe742> אם אתה יכול להביא את כל מה שצריך אז אפשר למצוא דרך להסתדר, בכל מקרה צריך להיות חשמל במקום וכדומה כך שלא צריכה להיות בעיה, אבל לא בטוח שיהיו מסכים פנויים וכדומה
<seek_help> רגע, באיזה שעות ?
<moshe742> הכנס כל היום גם ברביעי וגם בחמישי, אני אהיה שם רוב הזמן אם לא כל הזמן, בכל מקרה אני מאמין שיהיו עוד אנשים מהחברה שלנו שיוכלו לעזו
<moshe742> לעזור*
<seek_help> גם בערב ?
<moshe742> כן
<seek_help> אחלה, אהיה שם
<seek_help> הכוונה למחר כן ?
<moshe742> אחלה, פשוט תחפש את הדוכן של אובונטו, אנחנו נהיה בין הקומות
<moshe742> כן, מחר ומחרתיים
<seek_help> מצוין תודה
<sijp> serfus על איזה קשקוש חשבת?
<moshe742> serfus, sijp אתם באים לעולמות?
<moshe742> ולאובונטו על הדשא?
<serfus> sijp, לא חשבתי על משהו מסוים... רק משהו שאני יכול להוסיף לפוסט ככה שיהיה תמונה בצד. בנושא אובונטו ופסח
<serfus> או לינוקס ופסח
<serfus> moshe742, אני חושב שמחר לא אוכל להגיע, אני אנסה מחרתיים
<moshe742> אוקי, יש לך את המס' שלי אם תצטרך הכוונה?
<sijp> מתי יש אובונטו על הדשא?
<serfus> moshe742, לא, תשלח לי בפרטי?
<sijp> זה בטח יהיה שוב בדיוק באיזשהו יום שאני לא במרכז :)
<moshe742> אובונטו על הדשא יהיה ב-28/4
<serfus> moshe742, אני לא יכול ביום הזה
<sijp> serfus - תנסה להיות יותר ממוקד. :)
<moshe742> זה יום שאני בטוח יכול וגם ככה אף אחד לא כתב כלום לגבי מתי לעשות, כך שכל יום שווה לאחרים בענין הזה
<sijp> כדי שזה לא יצא מעפן, אני צריך רעיון יותר מגובש
<serfus> sijp, אין לי ממש רעיון, זאת הסיבה שאני צריך אומן! ;-P
<sijp> 28/4 זורם אש
<serfus> moshe742, למען האמת, אני חושב שזה אחד הימים היחידים שאני לא פנוי בהם
<moshe742> למה לא פנוי? זה נמשך עד לפחות 21.00 לפי מפגשים קודמים
<sijp> אני מניח שזה יהיה בערב
<serfus> יש לי מתכונת (כנראה בערב) ואז פגישה עם המורה. ככה שכמעט בטוח שאני לא יוכל להגיע
<sijp> serfus - אני מנסה לאלתר איזה משהו... אבל אל תצפה ממני לאהוב את זה אחר כך :)
<sijp> בדרך כלל צריך רעיון לפני שמתחילים לצייר
<serfus> sijp, כל עוד זה לא יגרום לאנשים בחילה אני מוסיף את זה לפוסט
<moshe742> serfus, תזכיר לי מאיפה אתה?
<sijp> לי זה בטוח יגרום בחילה :)
<serfus> moshe742, מודיעין
<moshe742> אז כמה מאוחר זה המפגש עם המורה והמתכונת? גם אם תגיע לקראת 20.00 זה לא נורא
<serfus> אני ממש לא צריך משהו מושקע, הכי פשוט שיש - דודל כזה... sijp
<serfus> moshe742, שנה שעברה המתכונת התחילה בשבע, כנראה כך יהיה גם השנה
<serfus> ואני לא יכול לדלג עליה בשום מצב
<moshe742> זה לא משנה, אני לא מצפה שתוותר על מתכונת, הלימודים יותר חשובים מזה...
<serfus> אכן..
<serfus> בכל מקרה, אם לעוד הרבה אנשים לא יסתדר ביום הזה.....
<moshe742> אז אני אזיז אותו, אבל כרגע אני מקווה לא להזיז, אחרת לא בטוח שאני אהיה שם וגם לא בטוח לגבי אחרים, אנשים לא ממש מגיבים לגבי מתי הם כן יכולים...
<serfus> אני מצטער, כנראה דילגתי על הפוסט הזה
<moshe742> זה בדיבורים
<serfus> עכשיו אני רואה
<moshe742> הבעיה שאתה היחיד אני חושב שבכלל אמר לי שהוא לא יכול בתאריך X, אף אחד לא הגיב בכלל על הפוסט
<serfus> יש טעם שאגיב עכשיו?
<serfus> אולי נשלח הודעה לרשימת הדיוור?
<serfus> נראה שבפעמים אחרות היתה שם הרבה יותר היענות
<moshe742> אתה יכול להגיב, אבל תגיב בפוסט החדש (של עולמות ואובונטו על הדשא) אולי זה יעיר את האנשים קצת ואם באמת נראה שהרוב לא יכולים נזיז את זה
<moshe742> לדעתי זה בגלל שהפורום עדיין לא ממש התעורר, אנשים לא נכנסים כל הזמן ולא ממש בודקים, נקווה שזה ישתפר בעתיד
<serfus> לדעתי הפורום הזה פחות נוח ומזמין מהקודם, יכול להיות שהוא דוחה אנשים
<serfus> מבחינתי יהיה הכי נוח עוד בזמן החופש... אבל ההתרעה לא מספיק ארוכה
<moshe742> לא כדאי בחופש בגלל שזה פסח, זה לא זמן שנוח מבחינת אוכל לאנשים, מה גם שזה זמן שרוב האנשים יוצאים לחופשה עם המשפחה
<serfus> אהא, אני בהחלט מבין איך זה יכול להיות בעייתי.
<moshe742> צריך למצוא תאריך שיהיה נוח לרוב האנשים, הבעיה היא שחגים זה לא ממש מתאים
<moshe742> תגיד, אפשר לצרוב את אובונטו על DVD אם זה הגרסה של הסידי?
<serfus> הבעיה האישית שלי היא שאני בדיוק אחרי פסח נכנס לתקופה של מבחנים
<moshe742> באיזה כיתה אתה?
<sijp> serfus: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9620148/pesah.png
<serfus> moshe742, אני מניח שכן, לא רואה שום סיבה שלא
<serfus> אבל למה לבזבז דיסק dvd על זה?
<sijp> וזה המקור:
<moshe742> כי אני לא מוצא סידי משום מה
<serfus> sijp, זה מעולה, אפילו לא עלתה לי טיפת קיא
<serfus> sijp, תודה רבה לך!
<sijp> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9620148/pesah.svg
<sijp> מבוסס על הלוגו הזה: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Logo+%27Toolkit%27+SVG?content=58323&PHPSESSID=6
<sijp> (בכל זאת מדובר ב־CC-by-sa)
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Logo 'Toolkit' SVG GNOME-Look.org @ gnome-look.org
<serfus> sijp, אתה מתכוון להשאיר את התמונה בדרופבוקס שלך?
<sijp> תודה, אני מניח...
<sijp> ובבקשה :)
<sijp> כרגע כן, אבל אני לא יודע מה יקרה אחרי שאני אשכח למה זה שם
<sijp> מעכשיו אני הולך לצטט אותך רק שתדע...
<sijp> "אפילו לא עלתה לי טיפת קיא"
<serfus> זאת מחמאה!
<sijp> אני לא הייתי ציני :)
<serfus> תגיד את זה לאמא שלך על אוכל שלה ונראה מה היא תעשה לך P:
<sijp> זה באמת מעולה... זה אפילו הסטטוס שלי בפייסבוק כרגע.
<serfus> אני שמח שמישהו נהנה מהשטויות שאני מדבר
<serfus> הוספתי את התמונה, עכשיו הפוסט מעניין יותר
<moshe742> מה הולך להיות ב-11.04, יוניטי או גנום?
<moshe742> הפעלתי עכשיו דיסק של 11.04 בתא 2 ועולה לי גנום (בלייב סידי)
<serfus> moshe742, לא אמור להיות גנום
<moshe742> איך אפשר לדעת?
<serfus> moshe742, נכנסת כבר לחשבון וזה גנום רגיל?
<serfus> האמת שלא בדקתי את הבטא בעצמי.. אני אנסה עכשיו
<moshe742> עשיתי לנסות את המערכת ועלה לי מערכת של גנום
<serfus> מוזר, אני מוריד עכשיו ואבדוק
<serfus> משום מה לאתר לא אכפת שאני מקטין את התמונה
<sijp> serfus: אני הולך לנסות את המשפט הזה במספר סיטואציות :)
<sijp> זה יכול להיות מעניין
<serfus> אני בטוח
<moshe742> זה כנראה ענין של הגדרות ב-GDM, בגלל שאני עם אנוידיה זה הפעיל לי את גנום, אחרי שאתקין את הדרייברים של הכרטיס מסך זה יוכל לעבוד על יוניטי
<serfus> אמור להיות יוניטי 2D אם ככה
<serfus> לפחות זה מה שידוע לי
<moshe742> לפי האתר של אובונטו יש ב-11.04 3 ממשקים, יוניטי שדורש ממשק עם יכולת של 3D, אובונטו קלאסיק שמכיל את גנום לממשק גנום רגיל, ואת אובונטו קלאסיק עם גנום ללא 3D
<serfus> אבל הבנתי שגם הקלאסיק די דומה ליוניטי
<serfus> אולי שינו דברים כדי שהוא יותר ידמה לגנום
<moshe742> אני מתקין עכשיו אז אוכל לראות
<moshe742> לא, לפי האתר של אובונטו זה גנום רגיל
<serfus> moshe742, אגב, אני בכיתה יא
<moshe742> אז סביר שלא תוכל להגיע גם בשנה הבאה למפגש של אפריל, חבל...
<serfus> לא בטוח, רק צריך שזה יפול על תאריך פנוי
<serfus> מה גם שעד אז כבר יהיה לי רשיון ורכב, ככה שיהיה לי הרבה יותר פשוט להגיע ולחזור
<serfus> הבעיה שלי היא שהחודשיים הבעים צפופים מאוד מבחינת בית ספר
<serfus> *באים
<serfus> בקיץ אהיה פנוי בעיקרון כל החופש
<moshe742> אתה יודע מה, אני גם ככה רוצה לנסות לעשות מפגשים של אובונטו סטייל קבוצות הלינוקס, אני אנסה לחשוב על נושא למפגשים כאלה כל חודש ונראה אם נצליח להרים משהו כזה
<moshe742> אגב, אתה מכיר את דרופל טוב?
<serfus> אני חושב שזה בעייתי מבחינת כמות האנשים להפריד את אובונטו משאר לינוקס/קוד פתוח
<serfus> moshe742, לא מכיר בכלל
<moshe742> זה לא מחייב שנדבר דווקא על אובונטו, אין לי בעיה לדבר על דברים אחרים כל עוד זה יביא אנשים, צריך להעיר את הקהילה ומפגשים כאלה זה דרך טובה לעשות את זה
<serfus> מה שאפשר לעשות ממש בקלות זה ubuntu hour
<serfus> זה יכול להיות ממש ספונטני ולא צריך לארגן כלום
<serfus> לארגן הרצאות זה כבר קצת יותר מסובך אבל בהחלט אפשרי כל עוד יש מקום ומספיק אנשים
<moshe742> אני צריך לחשוב על זה, אני הולך לצפות בהאוס, אז נדבר כבר ותשתדל להגיע לכנס:)
<trew100> איך אני מעדכן את מערכת דרך שורת הפקודה?
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-20
<efraim> hey
<Ddorda> efraim: יקט
<Ddorda> hey
<dsfijkfssdfkl> יש לי בעיה..
<dsfijkfssdfkl> ?
<dsfijkfssdfkl> ??????
<fggsaa23> ?
<barbur> יש כאן מישהו שיודע אם אייטונס נתמך על אובונטו?
<fggsaa23> ?
<barbur> ?
<fggsaa23> יש לי בעיה
<fggsaa23> ?
<barbur> איפה דור כשצריכים אותו? חחח
<fggsaa23> איך מתקין באובונמטו דרייבר לאינטרנט
<fggsaa23> כי הוא לא מזהה את שלי
<barbur> רשת אלחוטית?
<fggsaa23> ראוטר
<fggsaa23> אני יכול לתת לך את השם של הכרטיס רשת
<barbur> זהו שבנושא הזה לצערי אני לא מבין....
<barbur> אין פה מישהו שיכול לומר לי עם אייטונס נתמך באובונטו?
<fggsaa23> Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet controller יש פתרון לזה
<trew100> למישהו איכפת לומר לי איך אני מעדכן דרך שורת הפקודה את אובונטו?
<grawcho_> trew100: מעדכן את מה ?
<grawcho_> repositories ?
<trew100> את כל המערכת
<grawcho_> חבילות ?
<trew100> כל חבילה שיש לה גרסה חדשה
<trew100> כן
<grawcho_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<trew100> חח איזה חיסכון ה-&& יפה
<trew100> תודה רבה
<grawcho_> או בשתי שורות נפרדות
<grawcho_> בבקשה
<Yaron-Heb> מה קורה פה?
<trew100> Yaron-Heb: הכל טוב
<Yaron-Heb> trew100: טוב לשמוע!
<trew100> איך מוסיפים מקורות PPA לאובונטו? איפה אני מוצא את השורה הנכונה ולא את השורה הזאת
<Yaron-Heb> כמה שנים לא הייתי כאן, החדר עדיין שוקק חיים
<trew100> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/and471/kazam-daily-builds/ubuntu maverick main
<Hoborg> Index of /and471/kazam-daily-builds/ubuntu @ ppa.launchpad.net
<Yaron-Heb> sudo apt-add-repository
<trew100> בועט בעיקר תודות לבוט החדש
<Yaron-Heb> ושם המאגר
<trew100> אה יופי אני מנסה
<Yaron-Heb> תן לי את הקישור למאגר, יש שם את השם שלו וזה מה שצריך לרשום
<trew100> תודה
<Yaron-Heb> בכיף
<trew100> ומה זה אמור להיות?
<trew100> Error: need a repository as argument
<Yaron-Heb> תן לי את הקישור אני אגיד לך מה אתה צריך לרשום שם
<trew100> Yaron-Heb: https://launchpad.net/~and471/+archive/kazam-daily-builds
<trew100> תגיד ללי מאיפה אתה מוציא את זה
<trew100> שאני אדע לפעם הבאה
<Hoborg> Daily Unstable Build for Kazam Screencaster : Andrew @ launchpad.net
<Yaron-Heb> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:and471/kazam-daily-builds
<Yaron-Heb> זה מופיע בעמוד ששלחת לי, תסתכל טוב
<Yaron-Heb> זה אפילו מודגש
<Yaron-Heb> זה מופיע תחת הסעיף: Adding this PPA to your system
<trew100> קטע
<trew100> איך לא ראיתי את זה
<trew100> תודה ירון
<Yaron-Heb> אחרי זה אתה מעדכן מאגרים עם sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Yaron-Heb> בכיף!
<Yaron-Heb> ואז אתה מתקין את מה שאתה רוצה מהמאגר הזה
<Yaron-Heb> במקרים נדירים הוא מעדכן גרסאות שכבר מותקנות אצלך אבל לרוב מומלץ להגיד לו מה בדיוק הוא אמור לעדכן
<Yaron-Heb> או להתקין
<trew100> וכשאני רוצה שהוא יתקין אני רק צריך לעדכן את המערכת?
<trew100> אה ראיתי תודה
<Yaron-Heb> זה אחרי שעשית את ה־apt-get install, אחרי זה כל apt-get update ו־upgrade הוא יעדכן לך גרסה אם יש חדשה
<grawcho_> trew100: איזה PPA אתה מחפש ?
<trew100> מצאתי תודה
<trew100> הסתדרתי ליתר דיוק
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-21
<asw3> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.18.3-1)
<asw3> סחטק
<trew100> חברה יש לכם רעיון למה המערכת לא משתמשת בפלאש שהתקנתי לה והיא אומרת שאין פלאש (אובונטו, פיירפוקס 4)
<lightpriest_> איזה פלאש התקנת?
<trew100> מאדובי
<trew100> 10.2 אני חושב
<grawcho> trew100: נסה להתקין flashplugin-installer או flashplugin-nonfree
<grawcho> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/204420
<grawcho> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Managing%20the%20Flash%20plugin
<Hoborg> UbuntuUpdates - Package &quot;flashplugin-installer&quot; (lucid 10.04) @ www.ubuntuupdates.org
<Hoborg> Managing the Flash plugin | How to | Firefox Help @ support.mozilla.com
<pazsela> שאני פותחת את המחשב ה"פוסט" לא עולה לי מה לעשות?
<trew100> מה זה הפוסט?
<pazsela> נכון שמדליקים את המחשב רצים כתוביות כאלה בהתחלה שנגיד אם הכנסתם דיסק של התקנה וזה זה שואל אם להפעיל אותו
<pazsela> אז לא מראה לי
<trew100> הכוונה לגראב?
<pazsela> אני ראיתי באתרים שקוראים לזה פוסט אוקי אז גראב
<trew100> והוא עולה לאובונטו?
<pazsela> פירמטתי את המחשב והאובונטו נמחק אני וצה להתקין אובונטו ואני לא יכולה בגלל זה
<trew100> למה את לא יכולה?
<trew100> אה הבנתי
<pazsela> הוא עולה ישירות לווינדוס בלי לשאול אם אני רוצה להפעיל את הדיסק של אובונטו למרות שאני יודעת שהכונן עובד
<trew100> הגדרת בביוס שהמחשב יעלה מדיסק?
<pazsela> יש לי INTAL וגם שאני רושמת שזה יפעיל מהCD זה ככה...גם אם אני בוחרת באפשרות אחרת הסדר הוא עדיין CD קודם
<pazsela> ?
<trew100> חזרתי
<trew100> אממ מוזר מאוד
<trew100> את בטוחה שהדיסק עם בוט טוב?
<pazsela> אתה מתכוון כונן הCD?
<pazsela> כן
<pazsela> אמרו לי בפורום חד לעדכן את הביוס איך אני עושה את זה?
<trew100> מסוכן לעשות את זה
<trew100> אני לא הייתי עושה את זה אם אני לא הייתי בטוח בעצמי 100%
<pazsela> אז מה אני יעשה?
<pav_> hey i have a question unrelated to ubuntu
<pav_> my gf is visiting .il and will be a guest during a shabas meal with a religious family. what would be a appropriate gift to take?
<grawcho_> trew100: משהו עבד ?
<beginner> hello
<beginner> I need help installing ubuntu 10.10
<beginner> I used universal USB installer to have it on my flashDisk
<beginner> and i cannot install it
<beginner> i'm not getting the partition settings when I select install on hard drive
<b3L0v> שלום
<b3L0v> מישהו יודע איך אפשר לסנכרן את האייפון עם אובונטו? כי לפי מה שהבנתי לא ניתן להתקין אייטונס. תודה
<avishai> ‏תגדיר לסנכרן
<avishai> ‏אתה יכול להעתיק מוזיקה אם לזה הכוונה
<b3L0v> כל מה שאייטונס עושה = גיבוי אפליקציות, אנשי קשר, הודעות, מוזיקה וכו
<Ddorda> b3L0v: אפשר חלק מהדברים
<Ddorda> אפשר לגשת לכל הקבצים
<Ddorda> וגם לאנשי קשר אני חושב
<Ddorda> אבל אי אפשר לעשות גיבוי לאפליקציות
<Ddorda> מה שכן אפשר, זה אם יש לך מחשב לא חלש
<Ddorda> להתקין מכונה וירטואלית
<Ddorda> עם Windows XP או משהו
<Ddorda> ולהתקין עליו iTunes
<b3L0v> מה עדיף מכונה וירטואלית או להתקין דרך WINE?
<Ddorda> מכונה וירטואלית
<b3L0v> אתה יכול לתת לי שם של תוכנה?
<avishai> ‏מכונה ווירטואלית
<avishai> virtualbox
<b3L0v> אוקיי כבר מתקין
<b3L0v> ומה לשים עליה? XP או 7?
<avishai> ‏מה שבא לך
<b3L0v> השאלה מה ירוץ טוב יותר מבחינת משאבים
<b3L0v> XP :S
<b3L0v> Package 'virtualbox' has no installation candidate
<beginner> מישהו יכול לעזור לי עם התקנה?
<beginner> אני לא מצליח
<b3L0v> אולי אני יכול לעזור לך, תגיד מה הבעיה
<beginner> שמתי התקנה על זיכרון נייד
<beginner> יש לי מותקן כבר ווינדוס 7
<beginner> הוא לא פותח לי את ההגדרות של הדיסק
<beginner> נתקע באמצע
<beginner> מנסה גרסה 10.10
<b3L0v> הוא מתחיל התקנה?
<beginner> מגיע ללוגו של ubuntu
<b3L0v> תשמע אני לא יודע, אני גם לא הצלחתי להתקין מDOK אף פעם, פשוט צרבתי דיסק והתקנתי ממנו ואז ההתקנה עברה ללא בעיות.
<b3L0v> אולי מישהו פה יכול לתת לך פתרון
<b3L0v> לי אין מושג מה יכולה להיות הבעיה
<beginner> אני גם התקנתי הרבה פעמים עם דיסק ללא בעיות
<beginner> לא יודע מה הבעיה עם המחשב הזה
<beginner> מוזר שהוא לא פותח לי את ההגדרות של הדיסק. אני זוכר שזה צריך להיות הבתחלה
<b3L0v> תנסה לשאול את Ddorda אולי הוא ידע לעזור לך
<beginner> Ddorda: תוכל לעזור לי עם זה?
<Ddorda> beginner: ?
<beginner> אני מנסה להתקין אובונטו 10.10 בעזרת זכרון נייד
<beginner> אבל הוא נתקע לי
<beginner> מה יכול להיות?
<beginner> חומרה?
<Ddorda> beginner: יכול להיות
<beginner> מה אני יכול לעשות כדי וודא מה הבעיה?
<Ddorda> ניסית עם 10.04 גם?
<beginner> לאץ ניסיתי עם 11 בטא
<beginner> אולי אני ינסה עם ממשק טקסט
<beginner> ?
<Ddorda> נסה
<Ddorda> מה יש לך להפסיד :)
<beginner> למה כשאני רושם פרמטרים ב BOOT הוא אומר שהוא לא מכיר
<beginner> כמו
<beginner> INSTALL
<Ddorda> beginner: כי אתה לא אמור לרשום פרמטרים ב־boot
<Ddorda> כאילו, זה אפשרי, אבל לא install
<Ddorda> תחפש מה הפרמטר להתקנה טקסטואלית
<Ddorda> אני כבר לא זוכר...
<beginner> טוב. תודה
<folkerson> שלום לכולם,
<folkerson> מישהו יכול לעזור לי להגדיר חיבור לאינטרנט על אובונטו ?
<folkerson> יש לי תשתית של הוט, והספק זה אקספון
<folkerson> (אקספון הודיעו לי טלפונית שהם לא תוכמים בלינוקס)
<folkerson> שלום לכולם,
<folkerson> מישהו יכול לעזור לי להגדיר חיבור לאינטרנט על אובונטו ?
<folkerson> יש לי תשתית של הוט, והספק זה אקספון
<folkerson> (אקספון הודיעו לי טלפונית שהם לא תוכמים בלינוקס)
<nady> דרך מי מחובר
<nady> איזה נתב יש לך
<folkerson> יש לי מודם של מוטורולה,
<folkerson> אין נתב
<folkerson> מחובר דרך 018 והוט
<nady> הוא קולט על חוטי
<folkerson> המחשב מחובר רגיל, דרך כבל רשת
<folkerson> לא ויפי
<folkerson> הנה ההנחיות לחיבור לאינטרנט על וינדוס:
<folkerson> http://www.hot.net.il/heb/Internet/services/welcome/exphone/XP/
<folkerson> איך אני מגדיר את זה על אובונטו
<nady> שניה אני ינסה לימצוא משהו
<folkerson> תודה
<itay> יש פה מישהו פעיל?
<itay> אני מנסה להתקין לינוקס, וזה לא בדיוק הולך
<folkerson> מה לא הולך ?
<itay> ההתקנה
<itay> שמתי את הדיסק
<folkerson> אני גם משתמש חדש, אבל אנסה לעזור
<itay> שאל אותי אם להתנסות או להתקין
<itay> לחצתי להתקין
<itay> המחשב עלה מחדש
<itay> ומאז הוא חושב
<itay> בכוונה בחרתי בגרסת NOTEBOOK
<itay> כי פחדתי שהמחשב ישן, אבל זה כבר לא זז
<folkerson> גדול עלי, סורי
<itay> תודה בכל אופן
<folkerson> אבל את יכול תכל'ס לפרמט ולנסות שוב לא ?
<itay> אמממ
<itay> זה אפשרי
<itay> אני רק מקווה שזה יצליח
<itay> אחרת זה להכריז על המחשב כמת
<itay> או להתקין אעליו מערכת הפעלה של סלולרי בתקווה שתעבוד
<folkerson> xubuntu
<folkerson> יש לך גם
<folkerson> למחשבים חלשים
<itay> אמממ
<itay> מה ההבדל בינו לבין ubuntu?
<folkerson> אני לא באמת יודע, אולי אחד הותיקים פה יכול לענות
<nady> http://www.013netvision.net.il/Article/?ArticleID=656217
<Hoborg> מדריכים מקוונים @ www.013netvision.net.il
<nady> אתה פה
<avi1333_> לאמפטי יש תוספים כמו למשל האוטורפלי שייש בפידג'ין?
<nady> יש לך מסנגר
<itay> ניסיתי להתחיל מחדש
<itay> במקום זה קיבלתי שגיאה
<itay> הוא העלה את השולחן התנסות והציע להתקין
<itay> לחצתי להפעיל את ההתקנה, וזה קצת הרבה לא זז
<nady> יש מישהו
<folkerson> shalom
<folkerson> יש פה מישהו ?
<nady> ?
<trew100> grawcho: vhh
<trew100> חזרתי
<trew100> ולא זה לא עובד
<trew100> הנה לינק שיעשה לכם טוב בלב
<trew100> לא רק בלב אלא גם בטלפון וכל מכשיר אחר דיגיטאלי עם חיבור לנט
<trew100> http://dot.kde.org/2011/04/21/first-owncloud-sprint
<Hoborg> First ownCloud Sprint | KDE.news @ dot.kde.org
<trew100> לא רק שזה חופשי ישלו גם אפליקציות להורדה
<trew100> והוא מתפתח ממש מהר
<trew100> היי שלומי
<sijp> היי
<trew100> ראית יצא אוקטן דמו
<trew100> להורדה חופשית
<sijp> לא ממש יצא לי לראות היום משו :)
<trew100> עסוק מה?
<trew100> חח
<sijp> סוג של
<sijp> בדיוק הגעתי הביתה מהמפגש של מוזילה
<trew100> היו הרבה?
<sijp> זה לא הכמות, זו האיכות
<sijp> אבל היו לא מעט
<trew100> יפה
<trew100> דיברו על משהו מעניין?
<trew100> טוב אני אחכה בסבלנות לפלאנט
<trew100> :)
<sijp> אממ... האמת שאיחרתי באיזה שעה
<sijp> :)
<sijp> תומר העביר מצגת מבוא כזו
<sijp> היתה מצגת על פרטיות ברשת של יהונתן קלינגר
<sijp> היתה מצגת של אלעד על HTML5
<sijp> והיו עוד כמה דברים נחמדים
<trew100> או מעניין
<trew100> שאלה שולית אבל איך יצרו את המצגות ?
<trew100> קלינגר בטח עם פריזי
<sijp> אני לא סגור לגמרי על השם... אבל הכל היה וובי
<trew100> מעניין
<trew100> אגב וובי ראית את ההתקדמות של KDE בענן שלהם?
<sijp> אני לא ממש עוקב אחרי קד"א
<trew100> יש להם ישום שנותן לך להתקין ענן משלך על איזה שרת שתרצה
<sijp> יש לי כבר ענן
<trew100> ואפשר להוריד לשם אפליקציות (אם כי זה רק עכשיו מתפתח)
<sijp> מעל הראש שלי שתמיד מוריד גשם
<sijp> :)
<sijp> מגניב
<trew100> וגם סטרים
<trew100> בתוכנית אני לא חושב שהם מימשו אותו לגמרי
<trew100> בקיצור אם בא לך http://dot.kde.org/2011/04/21/first-owncloud-sprint
<Hoborg> First ownCloud Sprint | KDE.news @ dot.kde.org
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-22
<volvo> אם יש פה מישהו,אני צריך עזרה עם
<volvo> L2TP
<volvo> לא מצליח להתחבר לאינטרנט
<classicc> I am using S{peed}EX-B0T v5.7 Get It At http://SpeedBot.up.co.il By Speed & Atom-Bomb
<classicc> ?
<classicc> .....................
<classicc> éù ôä îéùäå????............
<HaimN> הי, מישהו אולי יודע על תוכנה שנותנת מידע על כל התקשורת שיוצאת מהמחשב? כלומר אם איזו תוכנה מנסה להתחבר לשרת, יש איזו דרך לדעת לאיזה שרת היא מתחברת?
<aasc21> ?
<moshe742> ?
<serfus> moshe742, לא הייתי בבית ולא יכולתי להגיע... איך היה?
<aasc21> יש לי בעיה
<serfus> aasc21, מה הבעיה?
<aasc21> איך מתקינים באובנטו דרייבר רשת
<moshe742> היה סבבה, הכנסנו כ-300 ש"ח (עדיין לא בדקתי) ואני מקווה שהכנסתי כמה חברה חדשים לקהילה
<aasc21> הוא לא מזהה את שלי
<moshe742> כרטיס אלחוטי?
<serfus> moshe742, מעולה :)
<moshe742> aasc21, כרטיס אלחוטי?
<aasc21> כבל רשת
<aasc21> מראוטר
<aasc21> כאילו
<aasc21> ראוטר
<aasc21> שמתוכו יש כבל רשת למחשב
<moshe742> מוזר, האם אתה מצליח להתחבר לראוטר?
<aasc21> הוא לא מזהה
<aasc21> כן במערכת ווינדוס
<moshe742> אני מתכוון באובונטו
<aasc21> אבל במערכת אובונטו 10.4 לא.
<aasc21> לא
<aasc21> הוא כותב לי שלא נמצא הדרייבר
<moshe742> מה הפלט של הפקודה lspci באובונטו
<aasc21> שייט אני לא ליד המחשב,
<aasc21> עד מתי אתם פה?
<aasc21> אתםפ תיהיו פה עוד שעה, אני יהיה ליד המחשב..
<serfus> aasc21, בעיקרון תמיד יש פה אנשים
<moshe742> רוב הזמן יש מישהו, אבל אתה יכול גם לשאול בפורום
<aasc21> תודה
<aasc31> ???????????
<moshe742> כן?
<aasc31> מה קורה
<aasc31> יש לי בעיה
<aasc31> עם הדרייבר
<moshe742> אחלה
<aasc31> שדיברתי פה מקודם
<moshe742> כן, הייתי פה קודם
<moshe742> מה הפלט של הפקודה lspci
<aasc31> -איפה לעלות את זה
<moshe742> אתה ליד המחשב של האובונטו?
<aasc31> כן
<moshe742> אתה על עברית או אנגלית?
<aasc31> אנגלית המערכת
<aasc31> אני צריך להוריד עדכונים כדאי שיהיה בעברית
<aasc31> ואין שם אינטרנט..
<aasc31> אז אני במחשב אחר בווינדוס
<moshe742> אוקי, כנס ל-applications>accessories>terminal
<moshe742> שם תקליד את הפקודה שביקשתי ותלחץ אנטר
<moshe742> תביא לפה את הפלט שיצא לך
<moshe742> תעתיק ל-pastebin ותקשר פה
<aasc31> יש אתר לעלות את הפלט
<moshe742> כן pastebin
<moshe742> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<aasc31> http://pastebin.com/GVAv9vS
<Hoborg> Pastebin.com Unknown Paste ID @ pastebin.com
<moshe742> הכתובת לא טובה, אין שם כלום
<aasc31> אוכל אתר אחר, יש שם לוגו של אובונטו
<aasc31> נ מחק לי האתר
<aasc31> אולי יש לך
<moshe742> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<moshe742> אני לא יודע על איזה אתר אתה מדבר כך שקשה לי לתת לך את הלינק שלו:)
<aasc31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597411/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<moshe742> אני מבין שאתה יודע אנגלית, נכון?
<moshe742> יש אשכול שמצאתי בשביל מישהו אחר (אני חושב) שנראה לי שיכול לעזור גם לך
<aasc31> אז מעושים
<aasc31> איך הוא יזהה תדרייבר שלי
<moshe742> אתה צריך לעשות את מה שכתוב פה http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476231
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] Atheros AR8151 ethernet not working - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<moshe742> אתה תצטרך להתקין כמה דברים בשביל זה אז אני אוריד אותם עבורך בינתיים (החבילות מהמאגרים) ונצטרך דרך לשלוח לך
<aasc31> איפה שלח לינק
<aasc31> שמע לא הבנתי ממש מה לעשות..
<aasc31> אתה יכול לעזור לי להפעיל תאינטרנט הזה
<moshe742> ראית את הלינק ששלחתי לך?
<aasc31> כן, ולא ממש הבנתי דבר...
<ddsasadsad> ?
<conha2> ??????
<Ddorda> conha2: ?
<lousygarua> Ddorda: משום מה אני לא רואה יותר את התפריט של ה"וויוס" בסרגל של האתר
<Ddorda> lousygarua: ?
<Ddorda> הסרגל של הוויוז?
<conha2> ?
<GuySoft> Ddorda, היי אתה כאן?
<conha2> ?
<conha2> יש לי בעיה..
<GuySoft> כן הבלוג שלי מאוחסן באובונט ישראל נפל
<conha2> ...
<conha2> מישהו פה
<lousygarua> Ddorda: כן הוויוז
<lousygarua> conha2: מה הבעיה
<lousygarua> פשוט תרשום ואם מישהו יודע את התשובה הוא יענה כשהוא יראה את ההודעה
<Ddorda> lousygarua: .ask
<Ddorda> .ask
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<Shualdon> Ddorda: עולמות היה יכול להיות יותר טוב אם היו יותר מתנדבים
<aascc1167> יש לי בעיה
<dert> Ddorda, hej! how are you?
<aascc1167> ?
<dert> Ddorda, have you racieved my letter?
<Ddorda> dert: hey
<Ddorda> remind me?
<dert> a letter for stickers
<dert> i've send you blank letter with mark for them
<Ddorda> dert: oh, yes, i did :) i'll send them when i'll be home
<Ddorda> you want just 4?
<dert> yes, 4 would be enough
<Ddorda> dert: as you wish, a waste of letter :P
<dert> i'm not going to cover all laptop with stickers, just to replace the windows' one
<dert> perhaps you have another stickers, different from "powered by ubuntu"?
<aascc1167> דור
<Ddorda> aascc1167: ?
<aascc1167> תעזור לי
<Ddorda> dert: not really, i have something but it's bad :P
<dert> k
<aascc1167> ?
<grawcho> hello all ... i case of a network manager crash ... what log file should i look for the crash in ?
<grawcho> s/i/in/
<Ddorda> grawcho: check /var/log/
<grawcho> Ddorda: הסתדרתי ... תודה
<Ddorda> אוקיי...
<avihay_> wow, only 5 days till next version
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-23
<Ddorda> avihay_: aha, indeed
<i-pink> hii
<i-pink> someone here?
<avishai> wuzup
<b3L0v> היי, איזה באיזה נגן סרטים אתם משתמשים בשביל קבצי MKV וגם אפשרות לכתוביות בעברית?
<grawcho___> b3L0v: vlc
<b3L0v> התקנתי אותו, איך אפשר לעשות שהוא יהיה הנגן הדיפולטי?
<b3L0v> הסתדרתי, תודה
<Penguin> ?
<Penguin> ...?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: היי אור
<Ddorda> lightpriest: תגיד, אתה יודע להתעסק ב־DNS?
<lightpriest> אהלן דור, מה קורה?
<lightpriest> מה אתה צריך? :P
<Ddorda> lightpriest: אני רוצה לעשות alias לאתר אחר
<Ddorda> כלומר
<Ddorda> old.site.com יציג את oldsite.com
<Ddorda> אפשרי?
<lightpriest> CNAME
<lightpriest> אבל אתה צריך להוסיף VirtualHost
<lightpriest> עדיף שלא תעשה את זה
<lightpriest> עדיף שתעשה Redirect של 301
<lightpriest> כדי שמנועי חיפוש יעדכנו
<Ddorda> העניין הוא שאני רוצה להשתמש בדומיין ההוא
<Ddorda> כלומר
<Ddorda> site.com כיום
<Ddorda> אני רוצה
<Ddorda> שהדומיין יוביל לאתר חדש
<Ddorda> וש־old.site.com
<Ddorda> יוביל לאתר הישן
<ddsaAAACN> דור
<Ddorda> ddsaAAACN: ?
<ddsaAAACN> מה זה אומר השגיאה error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found.
<ddsaAAACN> |?
<Ddorda> לא יודע...
<ddsaAAACN> אז מעושים
<Ddorda> !g symbol 'grub_xputs' not found
<Hoborg> [SOLVED] error: the symbol `grub_xputs` not found - Ubuntu Forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580752
<ddsaAAACN> אז איזו פקודה לעשות
<ddsaAAACN> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<ddsaAAACN> משהו כזה
<ddsaAAACN> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX זו?
<Ddorda> ddsaAAACN: תעקוב אחרי ההוראות, מה כתוב לגבי X ו־Y?
<ddsaAAACN> דור אחי אני לא ממש מבין אנגלית
<ddsaAAACN> אתה יכול בבקשה לעזור לי בהוראות
<ddsaAAACN> ?
<Ddorda> ddsaAAACN: שנייה
<Ddorda> ddsaAAACN: יש לך רק אובונטו?
<Ddorda> או גם ווינדוז?
<Ddorda> ddsaAAACN: יש לך דיסק של אובונטו?
<ddsaAAACN> יש לי דיסק של אובונטו, מחיצה אחת של אובונטו ואחת של ווינדוס מותקן.
<Ddorda> תעלה את המערכת מדיסק של אובונטו
<Ddorda> מה שנקרא "לייב סידי"
<ddsaAAACN> העלאתי
<Ddorda> אתה עכשיו עליו?
<ddsaAAACN> כן
<Ddorda> אז תעלה את הפלט של sudo blkid
<Ddorda> sudo blkid
<Ddorda> .paste
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://paste.ubuntu.com ולא בערוץ!
<ddsaAAACN> אפשר את הפקודה המלאה דור
<ddsaAAACN> אני מתחיל באובונטו,
<ddsaAAACN> ואין לי ידע באנגלית
<ddsaAAACN> ובממערכת
<ddsaAAACN> אז אפשר תפקודה המלאה אחי בבקשה
<Ddorda> ddsaAAACN: כנס למסוף
<Ddorda> ותכתוב שם:
<Ddorda> sudo blkid
<Ddorda> ותעלה את הפלט
<ddsaAAACN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597877/ - הפלט הועלאה!
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Ddorda> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Ddorda> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<Ddorda> ואז תפעיל מחדש את המחשב ותגיד לי אם זה עובד
<ddsaAAACN> לא עובד
<Ddorda> =\
<Ddorda> זה היה אמור לעבוד
<ddsaAAACN> כן, מוזר עדיין אותה שגיאה..
<ddsaAAACN> אז מעושים מיפה?
<Ddorda> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt && sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys && sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts && sudo chroot /mnt
<ddsaAAACN> לכתוב את זה בטרמינל
<ddsaAAACN> זה כותב באנגלית משהו, רוט אובונטו..
<ddsaAAACN> נכנס למצב של רוט
<Ddorda> עשית את הססמה שלך?
<ddsaAAACN> לא ביקש סיסמא
<ddsaAAACN> ?
<ddsaAAACN> אתה פה
<ddsaAAACN> <Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> והוא כתב לך משהו בסוף?
<ddsaAAACN> לא
<ddsaAAACN> רק רוט אובונטו
<Ddorda> ...? root?
<Ddorda> אה..! זה אומר שזה עבד..! שנייה
<ddsaAAACN> אוקי
<Ddorda> עכשיו תכתוב:
<Ddorda> apt-get update
<Ddorda> ואז
<Ddorda> apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common
<Ddorda> תגיד לי כשסיימת
<Ddorda> אני אתן לך את המשך הפקודות
<ddsaAAACN> אוקי
<ddsaAAACN> כתב לי משהו תראה
<ddsaAAACN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597893/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Ddorda> ddsaAAACN: תבחר כן
<ddsaAAACN> עוד פעם רוט ואובנטו
<ddsaAAACN> root:
<ddsaAAACN> משהו כזה
<Ddorda> מעולה
<Ddorda> עכשיו
<Ddorda> apt-get install grub-common grub-pc
<ddsaAAACN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597896/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Ddorda> מה?!!
<Ddorda> apt-get command not found?
<ddsaAAACN> שנייה
<ddsaAAACN> אותו הדבר
<Ddorda> נסה עם aptitude
<Ddorda> aptitude installl ...
<ddsaAAACN> לא עובד
<Ddorda> מה זה אומר לך?
<ddsaAAACN> אותו הדבר
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> אתה בטוח שאתה כותב את זה באותיות קטנות?
<Ddorda> תוודא שאתה כותב את זה נכון
<Ddorda> תנסה man apt-get
<Ddorda> man apt-get
<ddsaAAACN> זה מביא הסבר על הפקודה.
<Ddorda> אז הפקודה אמורה לעבוד לך
<Ddorda> תעשה q כדי לצאת
<Ddorda> ותעשה apt-get --help
<ddsaAAACN> לא עובד
<nady> ?
<Ddorda> :X
<nady> מה נישמע
<Penguin> ?
<Penguin> יש פה מישהו ..?
<moshe742> כן
<Penguin> מגניב :)
<Penguin> אני עוד מתרגש שהצלחתי להפעיל את תוכנת המירק,אז תן לי שניה ואני איתך
<Penguin> חחח
<Penguin> אממ,רציתי לשאול,איך בכלל הקהילה הגיעה למצב שיש אתר חדש ? כל זה במסגרת וויקי?
<moshe742> וואו, זה סיפור ארוך
<Penguin> זה התחיל ב-1971 יום גשום ..
<moshe742> אני אספר את הגרסה הקצרה כי אין לי כוח לגרסה הארוכה כרגע
<Penguin> אני מקשיב .. :)
<moshe742> היה הרבה מאבקים בקהילה בין המנהל הקודם של הקהילה לקהילה עצמה לגבי איך הקהילה צריכה להתנהל
<Penguin> מנהל ?
<Penguin> זתומרת..בשביל מה ? מה תפקידו בקהילה ?
<moshe742> בסוף הוא עזב את הקהילה (וחבל שכך מבחינתנו) והקהילה החליטה לעבור לאתר החדש (שהשרת וכדומה נתרמו ע"י אחד החברים)
<Penguin> הבנתי,האוכולוסייה פה , מה טווח הגילאים ? זתומרת עיקר המשתמשים פה הם למעלה מ-18 נכון ?
<moshe742> הוא תפס את עצמו כמנהל הקהילה, עשה המון לטובתה אבל בסופו של דבר זה בעיקר גרם לכך שדעתו תהיה הקובעת ולא דעת הקהילה
<moshe742> כך שהוא עשה המון טוב לקהילה אבל גם הרבה רע שלא מתוך רצון להזיק
<moshe742> כמו שאומרים הדרך לגיהנום רצופה כוונות טובות
<Penguin> כן כשמגדירים מישהו למנהל או לחילופין הוא מגדיר את עצמו,עם הזמן המילה דעתנו הופכת לדעתו ..
<moshe742> זו חלק מהבעיה, אין מנהל לקהילה, הקהילה מנהלת את עצמה ויש בעלי תפקידים, אבל אין מנהל
<moshe742> אם יש משהו שדורש קבלת החלטות עושים את זה במפגשים של הקהילה
<Penguin> זה שאין מנהל לא מבטל את זה שלא יהיו חוקים , אני חושב שזה מעולה שיש מפגשים וכולם מחליטים בסוף ביחד
<Penguin> אגב לשאלה הקודמת שלי -  מה טווח הגילאים ? זתומרת עיקר המשתמשים פה הם למעלה מ-18 נכון ?
<moshe742> אז אתה מוזמן להגיע ולהביע את דעתך במפגשים הנ"ל, הם מתקיימים בימי חמישי הראשון של כל חודש לועזי
<moshe742> אני לא בטוח לגבי הגילאים, יש טווח רחב, אבל אלה שמגיעים למפגשים חלקם צעירים יותר וחלקם פחות
<Penguin> האמת שעברתי לפני כמה דקות על לוג של מפגש אחד,שדור עזב את התפקיד כאיש קשר,אהבתי את ההתנהלות של ההצבעות :)
<Penguin> ואתה ? למעלה מ-18 ?
<moshe742> כן, אני מעל 18, בן 32
<moshe742> ואתה?
<Penguin> WoW
<Penguin> אני חח,זו הסיבה שאני בודק את הרקע פה .. :)
<getafix28> שבוע טוב לכולם
<moshe742> לא הבנתי
<moshe742> שבוע טוב גם לך
<Penguin> אני בין הצעירים פה אם לא הכי צעיר ..
<Penguin> 15 בלבד ..
<Penguin> חח
<Penguin> אני מקווה שלא מונע ממני זכויות כלשהן בקהילת לינוקס ובפרט בקהילה הזו ? :)
<moshe742> אני לא יודע לגבי הכי צעיר, אבל בין הצעירים זה בטוח
<getafix28> איפה ניתן למצוא תמיכה או מישהו שמבין
<moshe742> פה ובפורום שלנו, הכתובת היא tubuntu-il.org
<moshe742> מה השאלה?
<Penguin> רגע,אתה "משה" מהפורום ? :)
<getafix28> אני חדש ללינוקס, אבל יצא לי כבר להשתמש בה כמה פעמים. אני מנסה לבצע airodump-ng
<moshe742> Penguin, כן
<Penguin> מגניב,אני Chen100
<Penguin> אבל עזבתי את המשתמש
<getafix28> ומקבל את השגיאה הבאה:     ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Device or resource busy  ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211, ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start wlan0 <#>' Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<Penguin> כי חבר של ההורים שלי משתמש בו , לאחר שהראיתי לו את לינוקס
<getafix28> מה זה rfmon
<moshe742> getafix28, לא הבנתי מה אתה מנסה לעשות
<getafix28> אני מנסה לפרוץ את הרשת של עצמי בשביל האימון
<getafix28> ואני זוכר את הפקודה הזאת ממזמן אולי הפקודה השתנתה או שהיא מתאימה לback track
<getafix28> כי אני זוכר שהייתי עושה את זה עם backtrack
<moshe742> אני מנחש ש-rfmon זה משהו שקשור לבדיקה של תדרי RF, אבל זה רק ניחוש
<moshe742> אתה צריך לגרום לזה להיות מופעל
<getafix28> כן אני יודע
<getafix28> אבל איך
<getafix28> חיפשתי בעזרה
<getafix28> ובכל מקום
<moshe742> Penguin, אתה יכול להסתכל על הלוגים של הקהילה מהפורום הישן כדי לראות את ההסטוריה שאתה שאלת עליה
<moshe742> getafix28, ניסית את הפקודה שהוא אומר לך להריץ?
<getafix28> אני צריך לקרוא את האתר הזה כמו שצריך אני לא יודע איפה הפורם
<getafix28> כן
<getafix28> ניסיתי
<moshe742> ומה יצא לך?
<getafix28> airmon-ng start wlan0
<moshe742> אני חושב שאתה אמור להריץ את הפקודה הזו
<Penguin> אוקיי אחטט קצת בלוגים , האמת שקצת חורה לי שילדים בגיל שלי לא מודעים אפילו ללינוקס,אתה לא חושב ככה ? אני עצמי עד לפני שנתיים לא ידעתי מה זה לינוקס , מזה שיש את גוגל שהעביר אותי בטעות לאתר על לינוקס ..
<moshe742> מצד אחד אני מסכים, מצד שני אין לנו הרבה מה לעשות כדי לגרום לזה לקרות, צריך אנשים שיוכלו ללמד נערים/ילדים לינוקס וצריך שיסכימו לעשות חוגים כאלה
<Penguin> האמת שזה הרבה בגלל שלינוקס לא מריצה EXE
<Penguin> וכרגע זה הפורמט הנפוץ ביותר בקרב משחקים ותוכנות חיוניות בחיי היומיום
<moshe742> היא מריצה חלקית, אבל זה לא קשור, אתה לא באמת חייב EXE בשביל לעבוד על מחשב
<moshe742> Penguin, על איזה מערכת אתה?
<moshe742> האם אתה מריץ EXE או באמת חייב את זה?
<Penguin> אני על חלונות 7 כרגע , וביומיום אני באובונטו
<moshe742> כשאתה על אובונטו האם אתה צריך את EXE?
<Penguin> האמת שביומיום יוצא לשחק יותר מבמשחק אחד , וזה מצריך ממני EXE
<Penguin> אני גם מעצב בפוטושופ , וגם זה מצריך ממני EXE
<Penguin> במילים אחרות אני עוד יכול להסתדר עם לינוקס,כי אני פשוט אוהב את המערכת .
<Penguin> אבל אתה לא יכול לשכנע ילד בגיל שלי,שמשחק 24/7 במשחקים ובתוכנות כאלו ואחרות לאהוב את לינוקס
<Penguin> כי היא פשוט לא עונה על הצרכים של הנוער .
<Penguin> ואני יכול להגיד בוודאות למרות שאני משתמש בה .
<moshe742> ניסית את גימפ? זה כמעט באותה יכולת (יש מעט דברים שיש בפוטושופ ואין בגימפ
<moshe742> לגבי משחקים זה אחד הדברים הבודדים שבאמת חסרים בלינוקס, יש משחקים אבל לא מספיק כדי לגרום לקהילת הגיימרים לעבור בינתיים
<Penguin> כן אבל אין מה לדבר ,פוטושופ היא הבסיס לעיצוב , ניסיתי את גימפ אבל זה לא מהווה תחליף מושלם לפוטושופ ..
<moshe742> חוץ ממשחקים אין סיבה אמתית שהנוער לא יעבור ללינוקס
<Penguin> נכון .
<Penguin> אבל אתה מכיר את כל תוכנות המסרים למיניהם , וכל מיני תוכנות קטנות ששולחים אחד לשני..
<Penguin> זה לא מתאפשר בלינוקס ..
<moshe742> אני אברר מה ההבדלים בין גימפ לפוטושופ, אבל עד כמה שאני יודע ההבדל לא גדול בכלל מבחינת יכולות, כך שלנוער זה לא משנה הרבה, גם ככה סביר שלא משתמשים בדברים שאין בגימפ
<Penguin> למרות שיש תחליפים מעולים ..
<Penguin> למשל ,אני לא רואה את חברים שלי מחפשים פתרונות באינטרנט ופועלים בטרמינל ..
<moshe742> אבל אתה לא צריך את כל התכנות הקטנות האלה בלינוקס... ואם אתה כן אז לרוב יש תחליפים במאגרים כך שהרבה יותר קל להתקין
<moshe742> אתה לא צריך טרמינל בשביל לעשות דברים אלא אם אתה רוצה
<moshe742> יש מעט מאוד דברים שאתה באמת חייב טרמינל אבל לא בטוח שאתה בכלל יכול לעשות אותם בחלונות
<Penguin> כן,אבל כשאתה משתמש בפוטושופ ולא בגימפ , משתמש באמפטי ולא באייסיקיו , אתה סוג של מתפשר , והנוער לא אוהב להתפשר .
<Penguin> הפוך .
<Penguin> כשאתה משתמש בגימפ ולא בפוטושופ ..
<Penguin> **
<moshe742> אבל איך אתה מתפשר כשאתה משתמש בגימפ במקום בפוטושופ? האם יש משהו שהיית צריך בגימפ ולא היה לך?
<moshe742> האם היה משהו שהיית צריך באמפת'י ולא היה לך?
<moshe742> אתה מתפשר אם אין לך משהו שאתה רוצה שיהיה לך או שאתה צריך, לא כשאתה משתמש בתחליף שהוא לא פחות טוב
<Penguin> לא האמת שהייתי מרוצה מאמת'י יותר ממסנג'ר אייסקיו וכו' , כי אני יכול לדבר עם כולם דרך תוכנה אחת .
<moshe742> אז למה אתה אומר שאתה מתפשר? אתה בינתיים עושה לי רושם של מרוויח משהו שאין לך בחלונות...
<Penguin> אבל בין פוטושופ לגימפ אתה יכול להרגיש שאתה מתפשר על פחות תמיכה,על מוגבלות מסויימת, כי אני למשל לא מכיר את הסביבה של גימפ כמו שאני מכיר את פוטושופ ..
<moshe742> אוקי, תלמד את גימפ ואז נדבר, גם אני לא מכיר את גימפ ולא את פוטושופ כדי שאוכל להגיד בוודאות
<moshe742> לגבי תמיכה אתה יכול לקבל תמיכה לא פחות טובה בפורומים, פשוט צריך לדעת איפה לשאול
<moshe742> יש את וואטסאפ שבוודאות יוכלו לעזור לגבי גימפ וזה בנוסף לפורום שלנו שיתכן שיש בו גם כאלה שמבינים בגימפ
<Penguin> תראה הנקודה שלי היא כזו,אני כרגע מתוך נסיון יכול להגיד לך שמה שאני רוצה יהיה בחלונות .. מתוכנות עריכה מקצועיות עד לתוכנות פשוטות של נוער ...
<Penguin> אבל כשאני באובונטו לפעמים יש לי תחושה שאת מה שאני מחפש אני לא אקבל באופן מלא ..
<moshe742> אבל את רוב הדברים יש גם בלינוקס, הבעיה שאנשים לא רואים או יודעים את זה
<moshe742> האם יש משהו שאתה רוצה/צריך שאין לך בלינוקס?
<moshe742> אם אין דבר כזה אז הבעיה היא שאנשים מרגישים את זה כי הם רגילים למשהו וקשה להם להתרגל למשהו אחר, לא בגלל שאין להם את מה שהם רוצים
<Penguin> למעט משחקים,תוכנות עריכה ווידאו מקצועיות,ותמיכה אדירה כמו שאנשים מקבלים בחלונות,לא חסר ..
<Penguin> זה יצא לי כמו עריכת ווידאו,אבל התכוונתי עריכה וגם ווידאו ..
<moshe742> התמיכה קיימת בלינוקס הרבה יותר, כי זה מבוסס על זה...
<Penguin> כלומר תוכנות לעריכת אאודיו תמונות וגם ווידאו חח *
<moshe742> יש תכנות עריכה בלינוקס שהן לא פחות טובות למשתמש הממוצע
<Penguin> למשתמש הממוצע .
<moshe742> שזה רוב המשתמשים היום גם בחלונות
<moshe742> האם יצא לך להשתמש באבידמיוקס?
<Penguin> אני לא חושב ..
<moshe742> זו תוכנה לעריכת וידאו, אמנם לא מקצועית אבל עושה את העבודה כמו שצריך אם אתה יודע מה אתה עושה
<Penguin> אני מאמין שיש תוכנות שממלאות את הצרכים של משתמש ממוצע,אבל בחלונות למשל,אני יכול לעשות שימוש ממוצע
<Penguin> ואם יום אחד קמתי בבוקר ואמרתי לעצמי זהו אני לא ממוצע,והלכתי להגדיל ראש,אני יכול לעשות את זה. ..
<moshe742> נכון, אבל הבעיה של לינוקס היא בדיוק פה, אנשים לרוב לא עושים את זה ואם הם יבקשו סביר שיפתחו את היכולות שהם רוצים, אבל הם מעדיפים לעבור לחלונות במקום לבקש שזה יהיה
<Penguin> אני לא בא אליך בתלונות או משהו כזה,אני פשוט מספר לך מה אני רואה מנקודת המבט שלי,בנסיון לתקן את הגישה הלקויה שלי ושל אנשים שקרובים אליי לגבי לינוקס , שבלינוקס צריך להתפשר ובלינוקס אין תמיכה,ולינוקס היא רדודה מבחינת יכולת
<Penguin> הרצת תוכנות ומשחקים נפוצים
<moshe742> מה גם שהתקווה הגדולה היא שאדובי יתחילו לפתח ללינוקס בגלל המאבקים שלהם עם אפל ואז תגיע הפריצה הגדולה של לינוקס
<Penguin> חח אז כך או כך אנחנו נהיה סוג ב' ? נקבל את מה שאנחנו רוצים לא כי ביקשנו,אלא כי זו תוצאה של ריב
<moshe742> אבל זו הנקודה, אנשים מרגישים שהם צריכים להתפשר גם אם זה לא נכון, במקום להבין שהם מתפשרים גם היום והרבה יותר בגלל שהם צריכים לשלם על מערכת שלא מספקת להם את המינימום
<Penguin> מספיק לך חבר אחד שהקשיב יותר מידי בשיעור מחשבים ואתה מקבל את הגרסא החדשה של חלונות אופיס וכל הנגזר מזה בחינם פרוץ .
<moshe742> נכון להיום החיסרון הכי גדול של לינוקס מבחינת הגורם לכך שאין לה מספיק משתמשים זה בגלל שלא מפתחים לה מספיק משחקים ותכנות מסחריות
<Penguin> האמת היא שגם אצלי הכל פרוץ,מערכת ההפעלה,האופיס,תוכנת הצריבה,תוכנת צילום המסך וכן כמה מהמשחקים ..
<moshe742> ברגע שיפתחו ללינוקס חלונות תתחיל לחטוף הפסקים גדולים מבחינת משתמשים
<moshe742> אבל למה שתצטרך להשתמש בפרוץ? זה לא חוקי ולא ממש אתי, מה גם שגם אם יש לך מערכת חוקית זה לא בטוח שהכל ורוד מבחינת יכולת להשתמש ולתקן בעיות אם יש
<Penguin> אז מה עושים,איך מגיעים למצב שמנכ"ל בחברה עוצר את כל הפעילות שלו ואומר לאנשים חבר'ה , יש פה עוד מערכת הפעלה שלא לקחנו בחשבון ..
<Penguin> כרגע לא נתקלתי בבעיית תמיכה או בעיה טכנית שלא יכולתי לפתור ..
<moshe742> בשביל זה צריך להראות את הערך המוסף שיש ללינוקס, זה כבר מתחיל לקרות בעולם, יש מקומות שעברו כבר ללינוקס כמו המשטרה הצרפתית והגרמנית
<moshe742> אתה צריך תכנות צד שלישי כדי לקבל שליטה במערכת שלך, אתה צריך אנטי וירוס כדי להגן על המערכת שלך
<Penguin> מצד שני אם אני ארצה להתקין לינוקס כמערכת ראשית אני אצטרך לעשות 3מחיצות עם שמות מוזרים ולוכסנים וכאלה,מה שאני לא רואה את החברים שלי מחפשים דרך ליצור 3 מחיצות ולהתחיל להתאים את המערכת וכאלה ..
<moshe742> למה שתצטרך את כל זה?
<Penguin> אגב,אנטי ווירוס,חברת ESET הוציאה גרסאת אנטי ווירוס ללינוקס
<moshe742> אתה לא חייב לעשות 3 מחיצות, אתה יכול לתת למערכת לעשות את כל העבודה הזו
<Penguin> אם אתה מכיר את החברה.. שהיא יחסית מוכרת
<moshe742> אולי יש אנטי וירוס ללינוקס, אבל זה בינתיים לא ממש נחוץ
<Penguin> כן,זה לא נחוץ אבל זה הישג גדול .
<moshe742> שמעתי עליה
<Penguin> שחברות כן מפתחות ללינוקס
<moshe742> כן, אבל לא החברות הנכונות, צריך שחברות משחקים וחברות של תכנות מקצועיות יעשו את זה
<Interruptus> הממ יש א"ו מיוחדים לשרתי מייל
<Interruptus> של חברת מקאפי
<Interruptus> וסימנטק
<moshe742> מה גם שהרבה מקומות יכולים לעשות את המעבר ולא עושים בגלל פחדים לא מוצדקים
<Interruptus> שהם יושבים גם על שרתי לינוקס
<Interruptus> אבל בכ"מ זה מיועד לסנן ולהרוג וירוסים שמיועדים למחשבי חלונות
<Penguin> wait,something is wrong with my keyboard
<moshe742> תחשוב שאם אתה צריך רק תחנת עבודה אתה לא צריך מערכת הפעלה של חלונות, אבל עדיין שמים חלונות, משלמים כמה מאות שקלים וזה בשביל משהו שאתה יכול לעשות בחינם
<Penguin> i cant change the lang' ..
<moshe742> תנסה ללחוץ על 2 מקשי ה-ALT
<Interruptus> תנסה אלט וקאפס או
<Interruptus> דאבל אלט
<moshe742> בעצם אתה על חלונות, אז לא יודע
<Interruptus> או אלט ימני + שמאלי
<Interruptus> הא שייסה
<Penguin> :\
<moshe742> Penguin, אני חייב לציין, אין לך בעיות בחלונות:)
<Penguin> ha ha ..
<Penguin_> זו תקלה שולית ..
<Penguin_> חחח
<Penguin_> פסדר התחברתי דרך האתר .. :\
<Penguin_> מישהו ? :D
<Interruptus> יאפ
<moshe742> ?
<Penguin_> אה אוקיי חח חשבתי שננטשתי לרגע ..
<Penguin_> רציתי לדבר על ההפצה לישראלים/יהודים
<Penguin_> ראית את ההודעות האחרונות שלי ושל..נדמה לי שקראו לו חיים ?
<Interruptus> ג'ובונטו?
<Penguin_> אני עדיין לא סגור על השם,ג'ובונטו נראה לכם ?
<moshe742> כן
<moshe742> אני לא יודע, אבל אפשר להחליט על שם אח"כ
<Penguin_> אוקיי,אז ראית את סבילי ?
<moshe742> צריך להחליט קודם מה יהיה שם ואיך עושים את זה
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> סאבילי זה מצחיק
<Penguin_> חחחחחח
<Interruptus> אשכרה יש שם אל אקצה
<Interruptus> ויש שם קוראן דימון
<Penguin_> יש גם את תוכנת התפילות שאנחנו צריכים ..
<Interruptus> שבשעות מסוימות מצלצל ומקריא לך פסוקים
<Penguin_> יש גם עוד כמה תוכנות שהם פיתחו
<Penguin_> כן מה שהם עשו קצת הזוי אבל לפחות הם עשו וראיתי שיש אנשים שמשתמשים בזה ..
<Penguin_> ביוטיוב ..
<Penguin_> יש הרבה סרטונים
<Penguin_> משה ?
<moshe742> אני התחלתי לעבוד על התכנה להקפיץ התראה לקראת כניסת שבת, אני צריך ללמוד לעשות ממשק גרפי (כנראה דרך GTK)
<Penguin_> אוקיי,אממ... אינטרפטוס או משהו כזה,חח איך קוראים לך ? :)
<moshe742> BB
<Penguin_> הא ? :D
<Penguin_> על כל מקרה,אני חושב שצריך לעשות נושא אחד מסודר שבו יהיה כתוב מה המערכת אמורה לכלול,מה התכנון,ומה כל אחד יעשה,נראלי שככה זה הכי מסודר וככה נדע מה אנחנו אמורים לעשות ..
<Penguin_> אגב,משה,זה רק אני או שאנחנו 2-4 משתמשים פעילים בפורום ?
<Penguin> התחברתי דרך ה MIRC
<Penguin> הסתדר ..
<Penguin> מישהו ? :)
<Penguin> אני מבין שאני פה לבד ?
<Chen_> ?
<Penguin> ?????????????????????????
<Penguin> .
<moshe742> חזרתי
<Penguin> t,v pv ?
<Penguin> אתה פה ?
<moshe742> כן
<Penguin> אוקיי,  אז קראת מה כתבתי מקודם ?
<Penguin> שאנחנו צריכים לפתוח אשכול מסודר ?
<Penguin> זתומרת נושא שיכלול את כל מה שמתכונן ותפקידים מי עושה מה ..
<moshe742> קראתי ואני מסכים, צריך שבעל הרשאות יאחד בין האשכולות שיש כבר בפורום ולאחר מכן להמשיך אותו עם חלוקת עבודה וכדומה
<Penguin> אוקיי,ומי מחזיק בהרשאה כזו ?
<moshe742> אני מאמין שדור, ויש עוד אבל אני לא זוכר כרגע
<Penguin> אני אנסח אחרת,יש אדם שמחזיק בהרשאה כזו והוא כן פעיל?
<moshe742> דור מאוד פעיל, פשוט לא תמיד רואים אותו בפורום ופה
<moshe742> Ddorda, פה?
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן
<Ddorda> moshe742: אמורה להיות לך הרשאה בפורום
<moshe742> איך אני יכול לבדוק את זה?
<Ddorda> תבדוק אם אתה יכול לעשות דברים בפורום :)
<Penguin_> דור ?
<moshe742> איך אני יכול לעשות את זה? אני צריך שיהיה לי התפריט למעלה לא? אין לי אותו...
<Ddorda> moshe742: לא
<Ddorda> לא צריך להיות לך תפריט למעלה
<Ddorda> Penguin_: ?
<moshe742> אז איך אני מאחד בין אשכולות?
<Penguin_> מה דעתך על הרעיון הזה ?
<Ddorda> Penguin_: thzv?
<talko_> evening
<Penguin_> ראית את הנושאים שעלו בפורום ?
<Ddorda> moshe742: לא נראה לי שיש תכונה כזאת
<Ddorda> Penguin_: לא...
<Ddorda> אני לא עוקב, אין לי זמן לזה לצערי
<Ddorda> talko_: גם לך
<talko_> אין זמן דור, אה..
<Penguin_> אוקיי אז זה רעיון ישן שהתעורר מחדש ..
<Penguin_> הפצה לישראלים/יהודים ..
<talko_> יש לך כבר משפחה ושלושה ילדים? :)
<Penguin_> זה עובד על אותו הרעיון של סבילי,הפצה למוסלמים , הנה הנושא
<Penguin_> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/471
<moshe742> אגב, TalKo יש מפגש קהילה ביום ה' הקרוב, לא סגור עדיין המיקום
<talko_> למה צריך הפצה שלמה לישראלים/יהודים? לא יותר טוב לארוז חבילה שתבצע שינויים בהפצה קיימת?
<Hoborg> הפצה של ישראלים ? | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<talko_> ראיתי בעמוד הראשי :)
<moshe742> אז הרעיון של דור לעשות כתבה עזר למישהו, כבר משהו:)
<Penguin_> זהו שמספר חבילות הן לאנשים שמשתמשים בלינוקס
<talko_> הכי טוב לפרסם, אחרת לא ידעו..
<Penguin_> והפצה מדברת לאנשים שאין להם לינוקס
<Penguin_> תסתכלו פה
<Penguin_> www.sabily.org
<talko_> מממ.. לא שוכנעתי, מדובר פה על מאמץ כפול ולא ברור מה הרווח ממנו
<moshe742> הרעיון הוא לעשות חבילה שתעשה את זה ואז להוסיף אותה למערכת במשהו מהסגנון של UCK שמפשט את כל העבודה לענין של כמה דקות
<Penguin_> הפצת לינוקס בקרב ישראלים , הרעיון הוא לעשות את זה ידידותי יותר לישראלים מה שכמובן יהיה יותר קשה כי כמו שאמרתי,זה ישראלים ואצל ישראלים יהודים זה חייב להיות הכי פשוט,כי אם לא אז מוותרים והולכים לחלונות
<talko_> מה יותר פשוט מאובונטו?
<Penguin_> אובונטו בעברית ?
<Penguin_> חח לא אני סתם צוחק .
<Penguin_> תראה
<talko_> אם אתה רוצה שיהיה בעברית, תתרגם.
<Penguin_> אני חושב שכדאי לעשות את זה כדי ליצור יותר עיניין אצל הציבור ..
<talko_> לא חבל לעשות מאמץ כפול? הרי החברים שמוציאים את ההפצות ואורזים אותן עובדים קשה, אתה רוצה לעבוד קשה גם, אך לאיזו מטרה?
<Penguin_> כרגע , לינוקס לא כל כך מוכרת,ואם היא מוכרת אז אנשים מפחדים אפילו לנסות אותה
<talko_> אתה רוצה ליצור עניין אצל הציבור? תשקיע בפרסום של הפצה קיימת
<Penguin_> אני משקיע בפרסום ההפצה הקיימת בסביבתי הקרובה ,וכמה שאני יכול .
<moshe742> TalKo, הרעיון לא לעשות הפצה חדשה, אלא גרסה טיפה שונה של אובונטו
<Penguin_> בדיוק
<Penguin_> מבוססת אובונטו
<moshe742> Penguin_, כן, אבל זה לא משהו מורכב כמו מינט אלא משהו עם תוספת קטנה פה ושם
<talko_> לא חבל על המאמץ? יש עשרות הפצות מבוססות אובונטו
<Penguin_> להוסיף כמה פיצ'רים,תוכנות כחולבן , ערכת צבעים חדשה,משהו קצת יותר ידידותי למשתמש הישראלי,אני לא אומר שאובונטו מסובכת , אני רק אומר שאפשר לנתב את זה לקצת יותר ישראליות נקרא לזה ..
<talko_> אז למה לא להשקיע בחבילה אחת שתעשה את השינויים שאתה רוצה וזהו?
<talko_> למה להשקיע בלארוז הפצה שלמה?
<Penguin_> רק רגע.
<Penguin_> שמע אני לא אומר שאנחנו צריכים להתעסק בקוד המקור של אובונטו ,כמו שמשה אמר,אם יש אפשרות כזו ,ליצור חבילה שפשוט תחליף את העיצוב המקורי,תוסיף כמה תוכנות , ועוד כמה דברים
<talko_> זה לא אמור להיות מסובך
<Penguin_> לא אמרתי שזה צריך להיות מסובך
<Penguin_> שמע בסך הכל לא צריך להגיע למצב שלילי,הצעתי הצעה וכמובן שזה לא חייב להתקבל..
<talko_> בעבודה יש לי סקריפט כזה שאורז את אובונטו מחדש עם אילו חבילות שאתה רוצה
<Penguin_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITzJlYAc0UQ
<Penguin_> תעיף מבט פה
<talko_> אני צריך לבקש ממי שכתב אותו רשות להשתמש בו, אבל תכלס זה אמור לעשות מה שאתה רוצה
<Penguin_> אני מדבר על רקעים חדשים ערכת נושא חדשה קצת תוכנות,תוכנה לזמני תפילות ,לוח שנה עם חגים ,ועוד כמה דברים
<Penguin_> כל הקטע הוא שכרגע זה בגדר רעיון,וזה ממש לא מסודר,אם זה באמת יתקבל ותהיה פה תמיכה מצד הקהילה,אז נעשה נושא מסודר עם מה שצריך להיות במערכת מה צריך להיכלל , ואת כל הסידורים של מי עושה מה
<moshe742> חיים פתח אתר עבור הפרויקט, אבל כרגע אין בו הרבה
<talko_> אפשר לארוז חבילה אחת שתעשה את כל זה...
<talko_> שים לב שלסרטון יש פחות מ2000 צפיות, נראה שהוא לא ממש פופולרי
<Penguin_> לפני שנעשה משהו צריך לוודא למה אנחנו מתכוונים כשאנחנו אומרים "כל זה" כי כרגע אין משהו רשום
<Penguin_> עצם העובדה שיש סרטונים זה אומר משהו .. אגב זה שמשהו אחד נכשל לא מעיד על כישלון של אחר ..
<talko_> כל מה שאתה רוצה אפשר לבצע עם חבילה שתריץ מספר סקריפטים..
<Penguin_> חח אני מרגיש כאילו אני קבוצת תמיכה :)
<Penguin_> אגב זה לא צריך להיות מה שאני רוצה,כי לא אני עושה את זה,אנחנו עושים את זה כקהילה, והציפייה שלי לפחות מהפרוייקט הזה ,זה להגיע ליותר ישראלים עצם העובדה שזה פותח כאן בישראל וכאן הם יוכלו להשיג את כל התמיכה שהם צריכים , ולא לחפש פורומים אחרים באנג×
<Penguin_> זה כבר יעניין לפחות כמה אנשים שחששו מלינוקס
<Penguin_> הלו ? :)
<Penguin_> משה,טל,דור,מישהו ?
<nady> דור אתה פה
<Penguin_> ..??
<moshe742> אני פה, פשוט עושה עוד משהו
<Penguin_> אה אוקיי,
<Penguin_> דור ?
<nady> שבוע טוב
<nady> יש מישהו
<Penguin_> מישהו ?
<nady> שבוע טוב
<nady> מה שלומך
<Penguin_> שבוע נהדר :)
<nady> יש לך11-04
<Penguin_> לא :)
<Penguin_> אני מתאפק ומחכה 5 ימים :)
<Penguin_> למה ?
<nady> יש לי לא ראיתי שינוי מיוחד
<Penguin_> האמת שלא אמור להיות שינוי דרסטי , שיפורים בעיקר,החליפו את אופן אופיס,שדרגו גירסאות להרבה תוכנות
<Penguin_> הוסיפו את הלאנצ'ר,והחליפו את המעטפת ליוניטי ..
<Penguin_> אתה רוצה את הלוג שינויים של 11.04 ? שמה כתובים כל השינויים שיש בגרסא ..
<nady> למה לא חשבו על מחשבים חלשים והוסיפו עוד התקנה
<Penguin_> מזאת אומרת ? תמיד הייתה התקנה לאובונטו .. :O
<nady> זה יכול ליקרוס כל רגע
<nady> אני מתקין דרך ווינדוס
<Penguin_> דרך Wubi ?
<nady> ניראה לי
<Penguin_> התקנת את זה כמו תוכנה רגילה בווינדוס,פשוט לחצת על התקן ?
<nady> זה לא בידוק אותו דבר
<Penguin_> אוקיי זה הותקן כמו תוכנה רגילה,עשה ריסטארט ואז כשנכסת לאובונטו זה התקין עוד כמה דברים ?
<nady> הוסיפו דריברים גם
<Penguin_> על כל מקרה וובי זו הדרך הכי פחות מומלצת להתקין את אובונטו ,
<Penguin_> ובמיוחד בגרסאות בטא יש הרבה באגים ,בייחוד דרך וובי
<nady> כי זה קורס?
<nady> יום אחד הוא לא יעלה
<Penguin_> גרסאת בטא לא תמיד יציבה , דרך וובי עוד יותר,יכול להיות שהמערכת עלולה לקרוס,אבל לי עוד לא קרה ..
<nady> מה זה בטא?
<Penguin_> התקנתי לפני כמה ימים את המערכת על ווירטואל בוקס ,והמערכת לא קרסה למרות שהפעלתי כמות אפליקציות נכבדת
<Penguin_> בטא זו לא המערכת הסופית,בטא זו מערכת שיש לה הרבה בעיות .
<Penguin_> אנשים מורידים אותה ומדווחים על הבעיות
<Penguin_> ובגרסא הסופית,בזכות הבעיות שדוחוו,לא יהיו בעיות
<Penguin_> הגרסא הסופית תצא עוד 5 ימים בתאריך 28.4.2011
<nady> ב10-4 זה קרס
<nady> אחשיו הנקודות לא מפסיקות
<Penguin_> אילו נקודות ?
<nady> שמעלים את ההתקנה
<Penguin_> האמת שאין לי מושג לגבי זה , אתה יכול לשאול בפורום , או לבדוק עם עוד משתמשים שיתחברו לצ'אט ,למרות שכרגע אף אחד לא נמצא כאן
<Penguin_> משה ,טל ??
<nady> מי אתה?
<Penguin_> מישהו ?
<Penguin_> אני אחד המשתמשים בפורום ..
<nady> יש לך רק אובנטו במחשב
<Penguin_> כרגע יש לי אובונטו רק במחשב הנייד,לצד חלונות
<Penguin_> הנה הפורומים
<Penguin_> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum
<Hoborg> פורומים | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Penguin_> תנסה לפתוח שם נושא עם הבעיה המפורטת שלך,אני מאמין שבתוך זמן קצר,עד 24 שעות יענו לך .
<talko_> אה, סלחו לי, ראיתי כמה סרטונים ויראליים
<Penguin_> נסלח ..
<talko_> נכון יותר לומר "צפיתי", לא "ראיתי".. אבל לא משנה
<Penguin_> ראית את מה שכתבתי ?
<talko_> שניה, אני אקרא את הלוג
<Penguin_> אוקיי..
<talko_> תמיכה תהיה בלי קשר לפרוייקט הזה, התמיכה לא תנתן בהנחה שהתקנת את ההפצה ה"עברית" - דעתי לפחות
<Penguin_> לא,אני לא אומר שרק אם התקנת את המערכת תקבל תמיכה ..
<talko_> ושוב, לדעתי כדי להגיע לעוד אנשים לא צריך הפצה נוספת, צריך יותר פרסום
<nady> יש דרך להגיע לפריסת מיקלדת דרך טרמינל
<Penguin_> אוקיי אבל אם יש לך אתר ייצוגי פה,להפצה שכן עברה שינויים כאן,אני חושב שזה ידבר אל יותר ישראלים
<Penguin_> במקום לחפש תמיכה במקומות אחרים באינטרנט , הם יבקשו תמיכה פה,
<talko_> הדרך הכי טובה לדבר אל ישראלים היא לדבר אל הכיס שלהם.
<Penguin_> זה גם יכול לשמש כעוד סיבה להצטרף לאובונטו
<Penguin_> תראה
<Penguin_> אלו תוצאות חיפוש
<Penguin_> של "סיבות לעבור ללינוקס" אוקיי ?
<Penguin_> http://www.google.co.il/#hl=iw&biw=1680&bih=947&sa=X&ei=7i6zTfDMJYWEOqePpL4J&ved=0CCcQBSgA&q=%D7%A1%D7%99%D7%91%D7%95%D7%AA+%D7%9C%D7%A2%D7%91%D7%95%D7%A8+%D7%9C%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%95%D7%A7%D7%A1&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.&fp=6215179ac7ad9a40
<Hoborg> Google @ www.google.co.il
<Penguin_> אין כאן אתר אחד יציב,שמייצג את לינוקס בארץ .
<Penguin_> אתר שעוסק אך ורק בלינוקס
<Penguin_> יש את זה ,http://www.linux.org.il/ אבל כמו שזה נראה נטשו אותו לפני שנים
<talko_> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%95%D7%A7%D7%A1+%D7%99%D7%A9%D7%A8%D7%90%D7%9C%D7%99
<Ddorda> Penguin_: יש את מה קורה
<Ddorda> שמייצג את לינוקס מעולה והוא כבר מעל עשור בשטח
<talko_> נכון דור
<talko_> ויש את פורום לינוקס בתפוז שיש לו יחסית הרבה טראפיק ויש שם הרבה אנשים מוכשרים
<Penguin_> אוקיי,ובשיתוף מסויים,אין אפשרות ליצור משהו ?
<Penguin_> אגב , האתר כנראה אתר מעולה עם תכנים איכותיים
<talko_> ובוא אגיד לך משהו, אני לא איש מכירות ולא מיסיונר, פעם ניסיתי לשכנע אנשים לעבור ללינוקס, אבל זה לא מתאים לכל אחד
<talko_> היום אני מבין שזה כמו דת, איש באמונתו יחיה
<talko_> כמו שיש אנשים שחושבים שאימקס הוא ה-דבר ואחרים שחושבים שוי..
<Ddorda> talko_: אני לא חושב שזה כמו דת, יש רע והשאר בסדר
<Ddorda> :P
<talko_> emacs vs. vi
<Ddorda> ואגב, מבחינתי מק לא רע
<Ddorda> מק זה אדיר, כלוב זהב זה חלק מהעניין אצלם
<Ddorda> מי שפונה אליהם מודע לגמרי שזה מה שהוא בוחר
<talko_> יש לי אגב מק בוק פרו
<Ddorda> לעומת זאת, ווינדוז זה לא ככה
<Ddorda> talko_: ואיך לינוקס רץ עליו?
<Penguin_> זה הלינוקסאי האידיאלי , להשתמש במק ..
<talko_> לא התקנתי עליו לינוקס, הוא של החברה
<Penguin_> חח סתם אני צוחק ;)
<Penguin_> אבל אני חושב שצריך ליצור אתר יציב ,שפשוט יסביר על לינוקס בפשטות,יכיל מדריכים , עם עיצוב נקי ושלא בכל פינה תהיה זרוקה מילה לא מובנת באנגלית
<Penguin_> כמו רוב האתרים שמכילים מידע על לינוקס כיום
<Penguin_> קחו לדוגמא את האתר של דרופל
<talko_> אני יכול לומר לך שאו-אס-טן זה מערכת הפעלה לא נוראית
<Penguin_> http://www.drupal.org.il/
<Hoborg> דרופל ישראל | הבית של קהילת מפתחי ומשתמשי דרופל בישראל @ www.drupal.org.il
<Penguin_> הבוט הזה לא יעזוב אותי הא ? :)
<Penguin_> חח
<talko_> לרוב היא פשוט עובדת אבל אני רגיל ללינוקס אז חסרים לי כל מיני דברים קטנים
<nady> לא חשבו עלי דור
<Penguin_> טוב אז נוותר ?
<talko_> אי אפשר בלי מילים לא מובנות באנגלית :)
<Penguin_> אז פשוט נוותר ?
<nady> קיצור לפריסת מיקלדת
<talko_> אז בשביל זה המציאו דבר שנקרא גוגל, אפשר לתרגם וגם למצוא מילים נרדפות או את ההגדרה המילונית של מילים שלא מבינים
<Penguin_> כי מבנאדם זר הייתי מצפה חוסר עיניין בנושא הזה,אבל קהילת לינוקס שמתה שלינוקס תתפתח לא מעוניינת לשקול את הרעיון לעומק ?
<Penguin_> פשוט לשבת ולחשוב איך אפשר להגיע לעוד אנשים עם לינוקס ?  בכל צורה שהיא,עם הפצה ישראלית,עם אתר פשוט שמסביר בעברית עם מדריכים דוגמאות ומה לא , לא יודע פשוט לשבת ולחשוב , ציפיתי לקצת יותר עניין :(
<Penguin_> דור ?
<talko_> אני פשוט חושב שמשתמשי לינוקס הם אליטה, לא צריך להיות מיסיונר ולהמיר את דתם של אנשים, אנחנו לא במסע צלב פה להציל אנשים מהגהנום של חלונות, אם לא טוב להם שיבואו, אם הם מתלוננים שקשה שילכו חזרה?
<Penguin_> אנשים לא צריכים לבוא ללינוקס מייאוש .
<Penguin_> כי לא טוב להם
<Penguin_> אנשים צריכים לבוא,כי טוב להם בחלונות,והם רוצים יותר טוב ..
<Penguin_> עד לפני כמה זמן לא ידעתי מזה דרופל , איך שגיגלתי דרופל הגעתי לאתר הישראלי,לא עברה דקה אחת ומול העיניים קראתי בקצרה מה זה דרופל , וזהו ,הם הצליחו להגיע אליי והלכתי לראות מדריכים ולראות מה אפשר לעשות איתה ..
<Penguin_> http://www.drupal.org.il/
<Hoborg> דרופל ישראל | הבית של קהילת מפתחי ומשתמשי דרופל בישראל @ www.drupal.org.il
<Penguin_> לא נאמתי בביטחון כזה מאז הבר המצווה,אז כדאי שיהיה לך משהו טוב להגיד על מה שאמרתי עכשיו חחחחחחחח
<Penguin_> טל ? :\
<Penguin_> מישהו ?
<getafix28> פקודה בטרמינל למציאה כתובת מאק?
<getafix28> ???
<Ddorda> getafix28: בבקשה :P
<getafix28> תודה
<Ddorda> !g what is my mac address linux
<Hoborg> how to change MAC address - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-change-mac-address-304234/
<Shualdon> getafix28: ifconfig
<Penguin_> חח נחמד הבוט הזה .. :)
<Penguin_> דור מה אתה חושב על מה שאמרתי ?
<getafix28> אחי
<getafix28> שמע
<getafix28> יש לנו פה ויכוח
<Penguin_> חחח יש פה הרגל אחרי כל נאום , פשוט לעזוב את הצ'אט ולחזור אחרי חצי שעה,חייבים למגר את התופעה הזו
<getafix28> אנחנו מנסים להריץ את הפקודה הבאה
<getafix28> aireplay-ng -1 0 -a (bssid) -h (מאק של כרטיס הרשת) -e "(essid)" (interface)
<getafix28> ומקבלים את התשובה הבאה
<getafix28> wlan0 is on channel 6, but the AP uses channel 4
<getafix28> האם יש אפשרות שהבעיה היא כתובת מאק לא נכונה
<getafix28> או חוסר תאימות בין ערוצי השידור
<getafix28> תודה מראש לכל העוזרים
<Penguin_> שלום שלום חיים :)
<nady__> ?
<HaimN> Penguin_:  היי
<Penguin_> :)
<HaimN> שניה אחד אני יוצא לרגע
<Penguin_> עד עכשיו נאמתי פה למה אנחנו כן צריכים הפצה ואתר שפשוט יסביר בעברית מה זה לינוקס ..
<Penguin_> אוקיי
<getafix28> פה דחוף לה המאק שלי
<getafix28> מה
<getafix28> בבקשה מישהו יכול לעזור עם הבעיה הזאת?
<Penguin_> איך אני משנה את השם שלי פה בצ'אט ?
<talko_> פינגוין יקר, אני לא נגד אתר בעברית שיסביר את המונחים, אבל לבנות הפצה שלמה זה בזבוז אנרגיה משווע
<getafix28> אני מוכן להפיץ מה שתרצו בפיסבוק בחינם
<getafix28> עם חצי מליון יוזרים
<getafix28> רק שמישהו יעזור לי בבקשה
<Shualdon> getafix28: בדקת שאתה משתמש בכתובת מק הנכונה?
<Shualdon> אם יש לך כמה כרטיסים רשת
<getafix28> מה הפקודה בקונסול בשביל לבדוק את המק
<getafix28> יש לי כמה כרטיסי רשת
<Shualdon> ifconfig
<getafix28> אבל זייפתי את המק של wlan0
<Shualdon> מה הכוונה זייפת?
<getafix28> macchanger
<getafix28> Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-11-22-33-44-55-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<getafix28> החלפתי*
<getafix28> הוא רושם fake
<getafix28> אז זרמתי עם המילה
<Shualdon> זה נראה לא טוב....
<getafix28> פשש
<talko_> LOL
<getafix28> חחחח
<getafix28> הבדיחה עלי
<Ddorda> Penguin_: תסלח לי, לאחרונה הצ'אט פעיל ממה שאני מסוגל לתפוס
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> לשמחתי
<getafix28> איך אפשר להסיר את ההפעלה של macchanger
<getafix28> כלומר לשחזר את הכתובת המקורית
<talko_> getafix28, יש לך אישור מבעל הרשת אליה אתה מנסה לחדור?
<getafix28> זה הרשת שלי
<talko_> אה
<Shualdon> ...
<getafix28> אני מנסה את זה סתם לכיף
<getafix28> אני מחובר אליה בכבל רשת גם
<talko_> אחרי איזה מדריך אתה עוקב?
<getafix28> אולי זה הבעיה?
<getafix28> איזה מדריך ישן שהשתמשתי בו ב backtrack
<talko_> זה לא אמור להפריע
<talko_> מממ...
<talko_> באיזו גרסא אתה משתמש?
<talko_> BT של
<getafix28> אני נתקע בשלב מסויים והקונסול רושם לי             23:26:00  Waiting for beacon frame (BSSID: 74:EA:3A:DF:C2:FE) on channel 6 23:26:00  wlan0 is on channel 6, but the AP uses channel 4
<getafix28> 10.10
<getafix28> זה נראה כאילו הם על ערוצים שונים
<getafix28> אבל אני לא מבין אם יש דרך בכלל לשנות את הערוץ
<talko_> תודה, אז אני רואה שיש לך ראוטר של
<talko_> TP link
<getafix28> הייתי מצליח את זה פעם כל הזמן
<getafix28> ומה זה אומר אם הוא tp link
<talko_> בטח שאפשר לשנות את הערוץ, או על הראוטר או בלפטופ
<talko_> זה היצרן
<talko_> שמת פה את המק שלו אם לא שמת לב
<getafix28> זה כרטיס רשת RTL8181
<getafix28> או משהו כזה
<getafix28> חיצוני
<talko_> USB?
<getafix28> אני מרגיש שאני שואל שאלות של טירונים איך להחליף ערוצים מתנצל מראש
<getafix28> כן
<getafix28> USB
<talko_> rtfm: http://linux.die.net/man/8/iwconfig
<Hoborg> iwconfig(8) - Linux man page @ linux.die.net
<talko_> אתה יודע מה זה מאן פייג'?
<talko_> man page
<Ddorda> talko_: נתת לי רעיון גאוני עכשיו
<Ddorda> !man
<Ddorda> :D
<talko_> תמיד שמח לעזור!
<getafix28> אחי אני מנסה
<getafix28> שניה תודה מראש על כל מקרה
<talko_> חבר'ה תבואו למפגש, יהיה שמח! נראה שמתחמם לקראת הסופ"ש הבא
<sozarr> hi
<talko_> Hello sozarr
<sozarr> זה חדר ישראלים
<sozarr> נכון?
<getafix28> אין זה פשוט לא עובד
<talko_> בהחלט
<getafix28> אני מנסה לשנות את הערוץ
<talko_> מממ
<getafix28> iwconfig wlan0 channel 4
<talko_> באיזה מצב הכרטיס רשת שלך עכשיו?
<sozarr> ממש קשה היום למצוא חדרים ישראלים בשרתי IRC....
<talko_> ifconfig wlan0
<talko_> זה לא נכון
<getafix28> זהו
<getafix28> אני חושד
<getafix28> שזה הבעיה
<getafix28> איך אני בודק את המצב שלו בכלל
<getafix28> אני נכה בלינוקס הזה
<talko_> ifconfig wlan0
<talko_> הרגע רשמתי לך
<sozarr> תעבור לפידורה :P
<talko_> תעבור לפרי ביאסדי :P
<sozarr> איכככ
<talko_> LOL
<talko_> ports לפנים!
<talko_> עוד מעט יוצא סנטוס חדשה
<sozarr> כולם פה זקנים? (18) ?
<getafix28> wlan0     Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-11-22-33-44-55-88-B0-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00             UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS PROMISC ALLMULTI  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:249807 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:59312 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:119505088 (119.5 MB)  TX bytes:7350164 (7.3 MB)
<sozarr> 18+
<getafix28> משהו פה משוגע לגמרי אני בטוח בזה
<talko_> המק שלך לא נראה משהו
<talko_> תוריד ותעלה את האינטרפייס ונסה שוב
<talko_> אני מתקרב לעשור השלישי
<getafix28> השתמשתי ב machanger
<getafix28> איך אני מבטל את ההשפעה שלה
<getafix28> חחח
<talko_> למה? יש ifocnfig
<getafix28> הפעלה מחדש יעזור?
<talko_> ifconfig
<talko_> כן
<talko_> למרות שזה לא פתרון בלינוקס
<getafix28> אני יודע אני רוצה לדעת את הדרך האמיתית
<talko_> אתה יכול גם לעשות ריסט רק לרשת
<getafix28> אני ירשום ifconfig ואז זה מראה לי עזרה
<talko_>  /etc/init.d/network restart
<talko_> man ifconfig
<talko_> זה מקום טוב להתחיל
<sozarr> הייטקיסט?
<Ddorda> מסכן איזה חיים קשים אנחנו עושים לו
<talko_> למה חיים קשים?
<talko_> מאכילים בכפית
<Ddorda> sozarr: אני לא זקן :)
<Ddorda> talko_: גם נכון
<Ddorda> עושים לו חיים קשים מבחינתו
<Ddorda> :P
<sozarr> מה הבעיה שיש לו..?
<Ddorda> [23:13] <getafix28> פקודה בטרמינל למציאה כתובת מאק?
<talko_> הייטקיסט? לא יודע, לא אוהב תויות
<sozarr> הוא רוצה לדעת מה כתובת המאכ שלו?
<Ddorda> talko_: תגיד, למה יש לך כאן שני משתמשים?,
<sozarr> mac address?
<Ddorda> sozarr: נכון
<talko_> כי אחד מחובר מהמחשב שלי במשרד
<Ddorda> talko_: ועוד משהו
<talko_> ואין לי כח להתחבר אליו ולנתק
<sozarr> הוא משתמש באינטרנט אל חוטי או חוטי?
<Ddorda> נראה אותך כאן יותר עכשיו?
<Ddorda> כי לאחרונה אתה בא יותר, אם החושים שלי לא משטים בי
<talko_> אני מנסה, זה לא קל, יש עבודה וילדים...
<Ddorda> talko_: ?!
<Ddorda> אני זוכר אותך צעיר
<Ddorda> ילדים?
<talko_> כן, כן, אני אבא
<sozarr> אתם קולטים שהIRC עדיין חי?
<Ddorda> ממתי?
<sozarr> :P
<talko_> פלוס מינוס שנה
<Ddorda> sozarr: כן הא? נכון נוסטלגי?
<Ddorda> talko_: תתחדש
<sozarr> נכון חח
<talko_> irc is king!
<Ddorda> +1
<talko_> ולא רק בבוט נטים
<Ddorda> זה הפייסבוק של האולד נאבי
<talko_> בעבודה אנחנו כל הזמן באייארסי
<talko_> יש לנו פנימי
<talko_> הדרך הכי טובה לתקשר
<sozarr> מישהו כאן פה היה בicity?
<sozarr> פעם
<sozarr> אף אחד :(
<Ddorda> icity?
<talko_> מה זה?
<Ddorda> מכיר את הטלפונים שלהם ואת המגדלים שלהם
<Ddorda> ואת הפאדים שלהם
<sozarr> היה פעם עיר וירטואלית
<sozarr> בתלת מימד VRML
<Ddorda> sozarr: אה.. אני זוכר שהיה איזה פאזז סביב זה
<Ddorda> מההתחלה חשבתי שזה קקה
<Ddorda> אני חושב שיצרתי משתמש וזה נגמר פה
<sozarr> חחח
<talko_> סקונד לייף?
<Ddorda> talko_: משהו דומה
<sozarr> נכון
<sozarr> היום כולם בסקנד..
<talko_> הכל אותו זבלץץ
<talko_> אני לא מצליח להבין מה סוד ההצלחה של פייסבוק, כל כך הרבה אנשים מבזבזים את זמנם לריק שם..
<sozarr> יש לי שם חשבון
<sozarr> אבל בלי כלום
<sozarr> רק קורא
<talko_> לי היה ואז הבנתי שזה בזבוז זמן
<sozarr> לא
<sozarr> זה חדשות בזמן אמת
<sozarr> :P
<talko_> הבעיה היא שיש לי חברים שמתכננים אירועים רק שם, אז לפחות לאשתי יש חשבון
<talko_> טוויטר זה חדשות בזמן אמת
<talko_> פייסבוק זה צהובון בזמן אמת
<sozarr> כן
<sozarr> טוויטר אין לי
<talko_> אני משתמש יותר בבאז
<sozarr> אני ניזון מפידים של אנשים
<sozarr> פוסטים וסטטוסים
<sozarr> lol
<talko_> יש לי יותר מידי מה לקרא בגוגל רידר, אז אני מנסה לצמצם בכל מקום אחר
<talko_> בכלל דיאטת מדיה זה דבר נדרש בימינו
<sozarr> החדר הזה שקט כי עכשיו לילה? או שהוא ככה בד"כ
<sozarr> ?
<talko_> אני לא ממש קבוע פה, הדרך הכי טובה לוודא היא לקרא את הלוגים
<sozarr> באמת איפה הם מפורסמים?
<talko_> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Hoborg> Index of /freenode/ @ logs.ubuntu-eu.org
<sozarr> איזה שנה אנחנו עכשיו?
<talko_> אחת לפני האחרונה לפי איזה לוח שנה של המאיה
<talko_> :P
<sozarr> דבר איתי במספרים עשרוניים
<sozarr> :P
<talko_> אני איש בינארי
<sozarr> בינארים הם אנשים גאונים
<sozarr> מדברים בעזרת 2 מספרים
<sozarr> ומבינים אחד את השני
<sozarr> בלי שום בעיה
<sozarr> ..
<talko_> עקרונית אלו שני מספרים, מעשית אפשר להשתמש בכל מיני דברים בשביל לקודד אותם
<talko_> כן ולא
<talko_> שחור לבן
<talko_> דולק וכבוי
<talko_> וההפך
<sozarr> עומד ורפוי
<sozarr> פותח וסוגר
<sozarr> זה בוליאן
<talko_> אוי, אני רואה שהשתנה התאריך
<sozarr> אמת שקר
<talko_> אני אלך לישון לפני שאהפוך לדלעת
<sozarr> לאאאאאאאאאאאאאא
<sozarr> אוי
<sozarr> אוקי..
<sozarr> שיהיה לי טוב
<sozarr> לילה
<sozarr> אני לא מתחבר לכאן אף פעם
<sozarr> :\
<talko_> לילה, אל תאכלו יותר מידי מצול
<talko_> מצות
<Penguin_> שלום עולם :D
<Ddorda> Penguin_: באמת באיחור
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> כולם הלכו הביתה
<Penguin_> חחחח
<Penguin_> עד עכשיו
<Penguin_> חפרתי
<Penguin_> עם חיים
<Penguin_> אגב דוררר
<Penguin_> לפני שאתה נעלם לי כמו כולם פה לחצי שנה
<Penguin_> אתה פה ?
<Penguin_> דוררררררררררררר
<Penguin_> :O
<Ddorda> Penguin_: לחצי שנה?
<Ddorda> למה שאני אעלם לחצי שנה?
<Penguin_> כמו כולםםם
<Penguin_> חח
<Penguin_> אני מדבר עם משה
<Penguin_> אחרי חצי שעה הוא עונה לי
<Penguin_> תקשיבבב
<Penguin_> זה הצ'אנל שלנו
<Penguin_> http://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuILVids
<Penguin_> ???
<Penguin_> .
<Ddorda> כן, בעיקרון
<Penguin_> מה הסיסמא שלו ?
<Ddorda> אחראי עליו Shualdon
<Penguin_> הבנתי,והוא פעיל בצ'אנל ?
<Ddorda> הוא פה..
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> Shualdon: יוהו, יש לך אורח
<Penguin_> אה אז אי אפשר לרכל ?
<Penguin_> סתם סתם חח
<Ddorda> אפשר, הוא פה אבל הוא חרש
<Penguin_> כי חשבתי לעשות מדריכים בחופש הגדול , להעיר קצת את הקהילה פה
<Shualdon> מה מעירים אותי..?!
<Shualdon> :P
<Penguin_> אנשים פה נרדמים בעמידה
<Ddorda> שיט, הוא לא חרש כבר
<Ddorda> Penguin_: רעיון מגניב
<Ddorda> ואל תשכח לפרסם אותם גם באתר
<Ddorda> .site
<Ddorda> .www
<Penguin_> כן כן , אל תדאג,אני אפרסם בתקווה להעיר פה אנשים,למרות שזה הפך לבית אבות
<Ddorda> נו אין קיצור לכתובת שלנו?
<Ddorda> :P
<Penguin_> אני כותב משהו אחרי שעתיים נזכרים לענות לי
<Ddorda> איזה בעית אבות, עמוס פה
<Ddorda> Penguin_: אז תביא את החברים שלך
<Ddorda> :P
<Shualdon> אני אעשה מדריך התקנה חדש כש-11.04 תצא סופית
<Ddorda> Shualdon: עוד.. 3 ימים?
<Ddorda> :P
<Penguin_> הפינגווין היחיד שהחברים שלי ראו ,זה זה שהם חנקו אתמול בחניה
<New0> תגידו איך 11.04 טוב?
<Ddorda> New0: נגטיב.
<Penguin_> חח
<Penguin_> נייט חחח
<New0> אוקי טוב
<New0> תודה
<New0> אני עדיין עם כל הבאגים עם ה 10.10
<Ddorda> איזה באגים בדיוק?
<Ddorda> תעבוד עם 10.04, היא מושלמת
<New0> מיקרופון לא עובד... בקיצור אתם בטח כבר מכירים :)
<Penguin_> רגע למה אובונטו מקבלת שמות של חיות כל הזמן ?
<Ddorda> New0: לא...
<Ddorda> Penguin_: בשביל הקטע ףַ
<Ddorda> :Ö·
<Ddorda> :P
<New0> דור אתה זוכר ששלחתי לי 10.10 והוא דווקא עשה לי בעיות
<Shualdon> כן
<New0> אבל מה שכן לא ניסיתי אם 10.04 טוב
<Shualdon> ויש לי לאג מטורף
<New0> אבל אם אתה אומר אז...
<Ddorda> Penguin_: והם בכוונה בוחרים בשמות שאף אחד לא מכיר
<Ddorda> כאילו, הם בוחרים את השמות עם מילון
<New0> דור בא נגיד כזה דבר שיש לי מחשב נייד שיש לו באגים כמו... בהתחלה עם המסך (תוקן) עם המיקרופון, הפד של העכבר (לא תוקן) ואולי עוד כמה באגים שאני כרגע לא זוכר
<New0> אגב מישהו אולי יודע אם יש אפשרות להריץ ASP.NET על אובונטו כמו PHP?
<Penguin_> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Penguin_> שמות עם מילון
<Penguin_> חחח , ת'כלס,מזה נתי חדשן חדקרן
<Penguin_> חחחח
<Ddorda> New0: כן
<Ddorda> התשובה היא לא.
<New0> אוקי
<Ddorda> וזה לא ספציפית על אובונטו שאי אפשר, אפשר רק על ווינדוז
<Ddorda> בגלל זה אף אחד לא משתמש בשפה הזאת, כי זאת שפה שפועלת רק על ווינדוז
<Ddorda> ומי משתמש בווינדוז בתור שרת?
<Ddorda> כלומר, איזה אדם שפוי?
<New0> אה אוקי חחח אני אולי מבין גם למה...
<New0> אחי אני התחלתי לפני כמה שבועות לכתוב משהו ב C# רק שלום עולם
<New0> ברחתי מזה כל עוד נפשי בי
<Ddorda> למה?
<Penguin_> דורר
<Penguin_> שומע ?
<New0> בשביל פאקין שלום עולם יש לו כמה חוקים... צריך שיהיה בתוך כלאס CLASS ועוד איזה משהו מטומטם
<Ddorda> New0: זה חכם מאוד
<Ddorda> זה גישה של פיתוח מודולרי
<Ddorda> וזה לא רע בכלל
<New0> במקום echo 'hello world'; in PHP
<Ddorda> אתה משווה שפת אינטרנט לשפה שמתקמפלת
<New0> דור אתה מתכוון על C#?
<Ddorda> זה כמו שאני אשווה חולצה לסוס פוני
<Ddorda> New0: כן
<Ddorda> Penguin_: מלידה
<New0> אוקי
<Penguin_> תקשיב הכנתי סמל נחמד כזה לקבוצה בפייס , מעוניין לראות ?
<Ddorda> C# לא שפה גרועה כ"כ, היא רק מעצבנת אותי בגלל שהיא לא קרוס פלטפורם כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> Penguin_: למה לא
<New0> ואגב בסוף הבנתי שהטעות שלי היתה בזה שבחרתי API ולא CONSOLE
<Penguin_> טוב 5 דקות אני רק יסיים פה .
<Ddorda> וואו כמהזמן לא כתבתי ב־C#
<Ddorda> עוד מעט יש לי בגרות בזה, אני צריך רענון...
<Ddorda> :P
<New0> יאפ זה מייק...
<New0> רענון במה?
<Ddorda> ב־C#
<Ddorda> לא אוהב את זה, אבל זה מה יש
<New0> ואאלה האמת שאני ממש כתבתי בזה שעה או שעתיים זהו
<Ddorda> גם אני
<Ddorda> :D
<New0> אני כרגע ממשיך ב PHP
<Ddorda> וזה הספיק לי ל־2 יח' ראשונות
<New0> ואאלה חחח
<Ddorda> נקווה שגם לשתיים הבאות
<New0> מגניב
<Ddorda> טוב, אני זז לישון
<New0> חחחחח
<New0> סבבה אחי לילה טוב
<Ddorda> עבודה מחר כבר ב־9...
<Ddorda> לילה טוב חבר'ה
<New0> וחג שמח כולם
<New0> ועבודה נעימה
<Ddorda> Penguin_: אה.. רגע, שלח לי את זה כבר..?
<New0> :) ביי
<Ddorda> להת'
<Ddorda> Penguin_: או שתדתלח לי למייל?
<Ddorda> שתשלח*
<Penguin_> מה המייל ?
<New0> אגב מישהו פה מכיר את phpQuery or QueryPath ב PHP?
<Ddorda> Penguin_: שנייה
<Penguin_> טוב אני אשלח לך כבר .. ;)
<Ddorda> New0: לא, אבל יש תיעוד בשביל זה
<Ddorda> טוב, זזתי לישון
<Ddorda> תתנהגו יפה בנות
<New0> יש כרגע איזה כלי קטן לבנות בעבודה שלי
<Ddorda> ;)
<New0> דור תודה :) אני בתיעוד עצמו אבל אם מישהו יש לו נסיון אז הוא יכול להכניס אותי לעסק מהר
<New0> אם לא אז אני מניח שאני ייצטרך להשקיע יותר :(
<New0> * :)
<Ddorda> New0: תיעוד זה מאוד פשוט
<Ddorda> התיעוד של PHP מעולה
<New0> יאפ אבל פה מדובר בסיפריה מאוד דומה לקטע של jQuery
<New0> ב JS
<New0> בכל מקרה אני עכשיו גם בתיעוד מנסה ללמוד את זה
<getafix28> מישהו פה יודע פקודה פשוטה בבקשה? שתחליף לי את התדר של השידור האלחוטי בכרטיס רשת לערוץ 4?
<getafix28> או כל ערוץ אחר
<getafix28> קיבלתי אתר עם הסבר של iwconfig
<getafix28> אבל אני לא מצליח להחליף את הערוץ
<Ddorda> לא מכיר, מצטער
<Ddorda> טוב, זזתי באמת הפעם
<Ddorda> לילה טוב
<getafix28> אני ממשיך לקבל את השגיאה  mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 4
<HelpMeWithG> hi
<HelpMeWithG> יש כאן מישהו?
<Hoborg> HelpMeWithG: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<HelpMeWithG> OK
<HelpMeWithG> יש לי בעיה עם המוסכניק
<HelpMeWithG> אני רוצה לשנות 2 תמונות וזה משנה לי רק אחת
<HelpMeWithG> איך מעלים קוד לכאן?
<HelpMeWithG> http://pastebin.com/0nWCwNPK
<Hoborg> // ==UserScript==  // @name           bg  // @namespace      http://www.violinfl - Pastebin.com @ pastebin.com
<HelpMeWithG> OK
<HelpMeWithG> Hoborg: מה אני אמורה לעשות עם ה2 שורות האלו?
<boaz_18> מה זה? זה סוג של מצגת? כלומר עובר בין תמונות ושם אותן כתמונת רקע באתר?
<grawcho___> בדיקת בוט:... יש כאן מישהו ? :)
<avishai> ‏יש כאן מישו
<avishai> ‏יש כאן מישו?
<avishai> ‏יש כאן מישהו
<moshe742> כן
<avishai> ‏יש כאן מישהו?
<avishai> ‏למה הבוט לא עונה!
<moshe742> הוא אמור לענות?
<avishai> ‏לא יודע
<moshe742> אז למה אתה מופתע?
<grawcho___> הוא אמור
<Interruptus>  [undercover_7up] a good thriller is basically sarah palins body: what you dont see of it, is what scares you.....
<New0> moshe742 אתה יודע מה זה PHAR ב PHP
<moshe742> לא, אני לא יודע PHP, למרות שאני רוצה ללמוד
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> בכל מקרה אני עכשיו מתעסק עם ה PHP ויש איזה סיפריה וכו'''
<New0> אגב אם יש לך שאלה ב PHP ואני יודע אני אשמח לעזור
<New0> BRB
<avishai> ‏יש פה מישהו
<avishai> ‏מי כתב את הפלאגין הזה לבוט?
<New0> חזרתי תגיד משה אני זוכר שכתבת דברים עם PHP לא?
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-24
<trew100> היי לכולם
<trew100> שבוע טוב
<trew100> מועדים לשמחה גם
<New0> שבוע טוב
<trew100> זה במבצע
<trew100> זהו יש לי פלאש
<moshe742> לא, אני יודע פרל, לא PHP
<asw3> עכשיו חג שמח
<asw3> :_D
<asw3> חג שני היום
<trew100> עוד לא
<trew100> לא היום, מחר
<trew100> היום אפשר להגיד שזה ערב חג כי היום מתחיל מהלילה
<asw3> 02:02
<trew100> משתמשי בלנדר יש פה?
<asw3> טוב נו  עד זריחת החמה יש לך זמן
<trew100> חח
<trew100> תראו את זה גאונות לשמה http://www.blendernation.com/2011/04/23/brecht-returns-to-blender-institute-works-on-new-renderer/
<moshe742> trew100, למה אתה צריך משתמשי בלנדר? אני מתכוון ללמוד בקרוב
<Hoborg>  Brecht Returns to Blender Institute, Works on new Renderer   at  BlenderNation @ www.blendernation.com
<trew100> ווואי אני ממש מתרגש
<trew100> כדי לחלוק את השמחה moshe742
<trew100> שווה לך ללמוד
<trew100> אם חשבתי שאני מכיר את קצב ההתקדמות של התוכנה אז ממש טעיתי
<trew100> הפתיעו אותי ממש לטובה
<asw3> מישהו פה יודע אם HD2DVDR הפורמט יעבוד על DVD רגיל
<asw3> ?
<trew100> ומסתבר שיש לה  פיתוח מהיר מהיר
<trew100> אחלה קהילה
<moshe742> כרגע אני קצת עצלן ואין לי הרבה זמן ללמוד אבל אני מקווה להתחיל בקרוב
<moshe742> יש לי עוד כמה פרויקטים קצת יותר חשובים מזה (לימודים ודרופל) אבל זה יגיע בקרוב מאוד
<trew100> מגניב
<trew100> שיחררו את בלנדר היציבה ואחרי 3 ימים שיחררו גרסה אחרת
<trew100> כי הם מצאו יותר מ-100 באגים
<trew100> כמובן שכולם נסגרו ושוחררה גרסה חלופית
<trew100> :)
<penguin_> יש מישהוו ?
<penguin_> HaimN
<penguin_> HaimN ?
<boaz_18> ohoow - sijp is evil now...
<boaz_18> ;-)
<evilsijp> yes I am
<evilsijp> actually I was always evil
<boaz_18> hoo really? didn't know that
<boaz_18> i thought that you were an angel
<boaz_18> :D
<evilsijp> an evil angel
<boaz_18> oohm
<boaz_18> should i be afraid or something?
<evilsijp> Not now...
<evilsijp> :)
<boaz_18> so how is it going to be? I'll be alarmed or something like that?
<evilsijp> oh... you will know when you'll need to know :)
<evilsijp> for now you could help me think which package provides linux/utsrelease.h
<evilsijp> :)
<boaz_18> utsrelease.h?
<evilsijp> yup
<boaz_18> you're a C programmer?
<evilsijp> not at the moment
<boaz_18> I used to like C programming
<evilsijp> I'm trying to compile madwifi
<boaz_18> lets see - i'll try some google stuff
<boaz_18> תבדוק רגע אם זה נמצא ב
<boaz_18> include/generated/utsrelease.h
<evilsijp> כן זה שם
<evilsijp> למה make לא מוצא את זה אז :(
<evilsijp> אהה... כי הוא מחפש את זה תחת התקיה linux משום מה
<boaz_18> כנראה
<boaz_18> תסתדר מכאן?
<evilsijp> אני מניח... תגיד, הלינק הזה עובד לך : http://madwifi.org/Downloads
<evilsijp> אני מקבל forbidden משום מה
<evilsijp> :)
<Hoborg> 403 Forbidden @ madwifi.org
<evilsijp> טוב כנראה שמשהו דפוק באתר שלהם
<boaz_18> כנ"ל
<boaz_18> נסה אולי http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/
<Hoborg> MADWIFI | Download MADWIFI software for free at SourceForge.net @ sourceforge.net
<boaz_18> רגע - אובונטו לא מזהה את הכרטיס רשת שלך?
<evilsijp> thnx :)
<evilsijp> הוא מזהה
<boaz_18> כי יש לי גם Atheros
<boaz_18> אה - אז למה דרייבר?
<evilsijp> אני פשוט רוצה להפעיל אותו ב־Master Mode
<evilsijp> ולפי הויקי של אובונטו זה לא מאופשר בדרייבר שבא עם המערכת
<boaz_18> אהה סבבה
<boaz_18> השם שלך במקרה Simon Pearson? או שזה שלומי?
<evilsijp> שלומי :)
<evilsijp> למה חשבת שזה סיימון?
<boaz_18> http://twitter.com/#!/sijp
<Hoborg> Twitter @ twitter.com
<boaz_18> בגלל זה
<evilsijp> לא. זה כנראה הבחור שגנב לי את הניק לטוויטר
<boaz_18> פשוט, לאחרונה אני מתעסק בטיווטר יותר (מכיוון של אפליקציה שאני עובד עליה)
<boaz_18> אההה וואלה
<boaz_18> חחחח
<evilsijp> http://twitter.com/#!/shlomi_israely
<Hoborg> Twitter @ twitter.com
<boaz_18> צפה ל-follow ממני
<boaz_18> בוצע
<boaz_18> אהההה אז זה הבלוג שלך
<evilsijp> boaz_18 כן... זה הקשר בין השם לבין הדומיין :)
<evilsijp> אממ... נראה שאני צריך לעדכן את הפרופיל שלי בטוויטר... הכתובת היא הכתובת הישנה
<boaz_18> :)
<avishai> help me with g
<boaz_18> g?
<evilsijp> lol iw rtfms me
<boaz_18> :-)
<evilsijp> ביזבזתי 10 דקות עכשיו על לחפש למה הוא מרתפם אותי ומסתבר שזה סתם כי בא לו
<evilsijp> כי השתמשתי בפקודה כמו שצריך והיא אפילו עבדה
<evilsijp> גם מסתבר שלא הייתי צריך לקמפל שום דבר
<evilsijp> :)
<boaz_18> what a waste of time, geeee *sight*
<boaz_18> לא נורא רק ככה לומדים
<supapo> היי מישהו כאן?
<evilsijp> לא
<evilsijp> אין כאן אף אחד
<supapo> יש לי בעיה עם דרייברים של אדימקס לאובונטו
<boaz_18> אדימקס?
<supapo> כן
<supapo> לאובונטו
<boaz_18> EDIMAX?
<evilsijp> איזה כרטיס בדיוק?
<evilsijp> boaz_18 : יש! הצלחתי להגדיר את הנטבוק כראוטר :)
<boaz_18> איך?
<boaz_18> לנטבוק שלך יש חומרה כמו של ראוטר?
<supapo> EW-7128g
<evilsijp> יש לו כרטיס אלחוטי של atheros והם תומכים בmaster mode
<supapo> זה של RELINK ר61
<evilsijp> שזה כאילו ראוטר
<evilsijp> זה USB או מובנה?
<supapo> לא זה כרטיס רשת אלחוטי PCI
<evilsijp> אפשר את השורה הרלוונטית של lspci ?
<evilsijp> זה פשוט יעזור יותר בחיפושי גוגל :)
<boaz_18> evilsijp : אהה וואלה?! לא ידעתי את זה
<boaz_18> טוב לדעת שאתה יודע את כל זה
<Pingu> hey
<evilsijp> boaz_18: אני יודע את העובדה הזו רק כמה שעות :)
<supapo> רגע מי מדבר אלי??
<Pingu> Any of you can help me with becoming a Canonical partner?
<boaz_18> supapo : מי שדיבר איתך הוא evilsijp
<boaz_18> הוא ביקש שתביא לו את הפלט של lspci
<boaz_18> evilsijp: איך עלית על זה?
<evilsijp> גוגל :)
<boaz_18> evilsijp: גוגל כלי יעיל ללא ספק
<evilsijp> ז"א זה משהו שהייתי צריך לעשות בכל מקרה... פשוט בדקתי אם החומרה נתמכת
<boaz_18> :)
<boaz_18> evilsijp:יפה לך
<evilsijp> ניסיתי שבוע שעבר עם כרטיס אחר שלא עבד לצערי...
<boaz_18> לא נורא
<evilsijp> זה קצת נורא
<evilsijp> כי לא רצינו שהנטבוק יהפוך להיות ראוטר
<evilsijp> היה לנו רכיב ייעודי לזה שלא עובד
<Pingu> serfus?
<boaz_18> אה הא
<evilsijp> supapo - still waiting :)
<boaz_18> supapo : פתח את הטרמינל שלך וכתוב lspci
<Nadav> שלום
<Nadav> אפשר עברית?
<Nadav> Hi
<Nadav> anybody?
<Pingu> שלום נדב
<boaz_18> כן
<Nadav> אהלן
<Nadav> אני מתקין עכשיו את הביטא של הגרסה החדשה
<boaz_18> מה קורה?
<boaz_18> בסדר
<Nadav> ואני רואה שהוא מתקין libreoffice
<boaz_18> כן - אם אני לא טועה זה בגלל המעבר ל-unity
<Nadav> זה עובד טוב עם עברית?
<boaz_18> אני לא יודע. תנסה, ותגיד.
<boaz_18> אני לא מהמתרגמים ככה שאין לי כל כך מושג
<Nadav> באופן בסיסי זה מעלה עברית השאלה שלי האם יש תמיכה זהה לזו של אופןאופיס
<evilsijp> ליברה אופיס סבבה לגמרי עם עברית
<evilsijp> אבל אני עובד איתו על ארץ'
<Nadav> ויהיה גם תרגום לתפריטים?
<pingu_> Can anyone help me with becoming a partner with Canonical?
<pingu_> Any tips or refferals?
<Nadav> טוב, תודה בנתיים
<Nadav> חג שמח כפול (פסח והגרסה החדשה
<Nadav> :)
<Nadav> ביי
<supapo> מה זה lspci? איך אני משיג את זה?
<evilsijp> supapo פתח טרמינל והקלד lspci
<evilsijp> הוא יכתוב כל מיני שורות
<evilsijp> תעתיק לכאן את השורה של Wireless Network
<boaz_18> pingu_ : אין לי חשבון בקוניקאל אז אני לא יכול לעזור לך בכלום. מצטער
<evilsijp> מישהו כאן מבין בהגדרת פרוקסי?
<boaz_18> ממש לא
<evilsijp> כאילו שרת פרוקסי?
<evilsijp> :)
<evilsijp> לא נורא...
<evilsijp> העניין שאני לא יכול לחפש בגוגל כי אני לא בטוח מה לחפש
<boaz_18> לא נכנסתי לתחום הזה, אבל סתם מתעניין בשביל מה הפרוקסי? להגביר מהירות הורדה או אנונימיות?
<boaz_18> אתה רוצה להפוך ת'מחשב לשרת פרוקסי?
<evilsijp> אני רוצה להגדיר מכונה שאם מישהו מתחבר אליה עם הwifi ומנסה לגלוש לאינטרנט הוא יראה דף שאני יצרתי
<evilsijp> שאומר לו לעשות משהו
<avishai> אתה רוצה captive
<avishai> או transparent proxy
<avishai> ‏עושים את זה עם תוכנת פרוקסי, נניח squeed
<avishai> squid
<avishai> ועם iptables
<evilsijp> avishai תודה. חשבתי שזה עם סקוויד.
<evilsijp> פשוט לא ידעתי מה השם של הפיצ'ר הספציפי הזה..
<boaz_18> טוב לדעת
<boaz_18> wtf?! http://t.co/evOCSwu
<Hoborg> domain-b.com : Google loses Linux patent suit; other open source users may be hit @ t.co
<evilsijp> כן, ראיתי את זה במהקורה לא מזמן
<evilsijp> אבל זה בסדר לי יש פטנט על ביט
<boaz_18> ביט?
<boaz_18> אתה מתכוון ב-IT?
<evilsijp> bit
<evilsijp> הדבר הזה שהוא או אפס או אחד
<evilsijp> :)
<evilsijp> כי זה פשוט כל כך מגוחך כל העניין הזה של הפטנטים שזה מדהים
<boaz_18> מישהו צריך לקום שם ולעשות סדר
<boaz_18> זה קצת יוצא מכל פרופורציה, וגם כל העניין שווינדוס לא פעם מעתיקה מלינוקס\קידיאיי
<boaz_18> ומנסה לרשום את הפטנט הזה עליהץ
<Nighthawk``> עזוב חלונות מעתיקים מכולם הכל
<Nighthawk``> את c#
<Nighthawk``> העתיקו שורה שורה
<Nighthawk``> מ java
<Nighthawk``> סליחה
<Nighthawk``> את כל סביבת
<Nighthawk``> dot net
<Nighthawk``> העתיקו מ java
<Nighthawk``> חצופים ממש חצוים
<Nighthawk``> חצופים ממש חצופים
<asw3> כולם מעתיקים מכולם
<boaz_18> Nighthawk`` : agree on this
<boaz_18> asw3 : אין בעיה שיעתיקו אבל לפחות שלא יתבעו אחרים שמהם הם העתיקו
<sijp> זה כל הרעיון של טרול פטנטים
<boaz_18> ביי
<hoker> מי כאן
<hoker> ??
<hoker> כולם ישנים?
<penguin_> בוקר טוב ..
<penguin_> מישהו ? :)
<get`a`fix28> שלום לכולם
<get`a`fix28> צהריים טובים וחג שמח
<penguin_> בוקר טוב ..
<penguin_> :)
<sijp> יש פה אנשים שקמו ב7
<sijp> עכשיו זה כבר מחר בשבילם
<penguin_> אני רק מתחיל את היום שלי .. ;)
<sijp> נשמע נורא מבאס
<sijp> פספסת יום מלא בדברים מעניינים
<penguin_> כמו מה ?
<sijp> חבל לך על הזמן
<penguin_> חח אני לאט לאט משתכנע שאני צריך להתחיל לקום ב-7 ..
<sijp> באמת?
<sijp> לא הכרתי את יכולות השכנוע האדירים שלי
<sijp> 🐧
<penguin_> יש עוד על מה לעבוד ..
<penguin_> אבל כן,אתה מתחיל לשכנע ..
<penguin_> חח
<sijp> ☺
<penguin_> ☻
<sijp> 😄
<sijp> you cannot beat me. I am the compose key master
<penguin_> :O
<penguin_> שניה אני באמצע פיהוק אדיר ...
<sijp> כן שמתי לב
<sijp> אפילו השתמשת ב־O גדולה
<penguin_> חחח
<penguin_> וזה אפילו לא מתחיל לתאר את גודל הפיהוק שתקף אותי ...
<sijp> זה מדבק
<sijp> כנראה הסמיילי שהכנסת הדביק אותך
<sijp> 😲
<penguin_> איףף איך תקעו פה את פסח באמצע החיים
<penguin_> לא התגעגעתי ככה ללחם מאז.....פסח שעבר ..
<sijp> אתמול בלילה חלמתי שאכלתי לחם
<sijp> זה היה מוזר
<sijp> רגע, 🐧 אוכלים 🍞 ?
<Penguin_> צהריים טובים :D
<Penguin_> אין כמו לפתוח צהוריים בלדבר לעצמי בצ'אט ..
<Shualdon> תהנה
<Penguin_> תודה רבה ..
<Penguin_> היום נוכחתי לדעת , שלא אומרים להתמתח
<Penguin_> אומרים להימתח ..
<Penguin_> חחחח
<sijp> פינגווינים נמתחים?
<get`a`fix28> אהלן אהלן!!!
<Penguin_> יש פה מישהו ? :)
<Penguin_> Hello ?
<get`a`fix28> שלום\
<get`a`fix28> מה שמע
<Penguin_>  :D
<get`a`fix28> =]
<Penguin_> מעולה ,מה איתך ?
<get`a`fix28> מעולה חוץ מהמצות הכל טוב
<Penguin_> אוי המצות .. :\
<get`a`fix28> כן בלאגן
<get`a`fix28> באג רציני בשנה היהודית
<Penguin_> חחחח כן הא ?
<get`a`fix28> חחח
<Penguin_> מילא הן גם היו טעימות .
<Penguin_> אבל כלום
<get`a`fix28> אין פה מישהו מבין שיואיל בטובו בבקשה מתחנן לבדוק את השאלה שלי בפורומים רשתות ולעזור לי בבעיה המעצצבנת שלי
<Penguin_> חחחח אתה עוד מנסה לפרוץ לעצמך לרשת ? D:
<get`a`fix28> זה מרגיז אותי
<get`a`fix28> אני רוצה לנסות ללמוד דברים אחרים
<get`a`fix28> אבל אני זוכר שהצלחתי את זה לפני שנתיים וזה פשוט והורג אותי שזה לא הולך
<get`a`fix28> אני חושב שהבעיה בתהליכים פועלים שאני לא מצליח לעשות להם kill
<Penguin_> הייתי עוזר לך,אבל אין לי שמץ בדברים האלה :)
<get`a`fix28> לא נורא אחי בסוף נצליח
<Penguin_> בע"ה :)
<get`a`fix28> כן בעזרתו
<Penguin_> אתה משתמש באובונטו כמערכת ראשית ?
<get`a`fix28> כלומר אם האובונטו במכונה וירטואלית?
<get`a`fix28> יש לי על המחשב גם וינדוס 7
<get`a`fix28> אבל האובונטו עומד בזכות עצמו בהפעלה מחדש של המחשב
<Penguin_> אה,הבנתי ..
<get`a`fix28> אבל לא נראה לי שזה הבעיה כי הייתי עושה את זה פעם ממכונה וירטואלית של backtrack
<Penguin_> לי יש אובונטו ווינדוס 7 , ולאחותי יש מחשב ישן ,עד שהצלחתי לשכנע אותה לעבור לאובונטו , והיא הסכימה,שכחתי איך לפתוח את כל הקטע עם המחיצות
<Penguin_> לא באלי לגעת לה שמה שלא תרביץ לי למוות
<get`a`fix28> אתה לא צריך לזכור כלום
<get`a`fix28> האובונטו שואל אותך אם אתה רוצה להפעיל אותו לצד מערכות אחרות
<get`a`fix28> ואתה פשוט נותן לו כן
<Penguin_> כן ? :O
<get`a`fix28> לא נראה לי שיש צורך בידע מיוחד
<get`a`fix28> כן אחי
<Penguin_> כי ממה שזכור לי פתחתי כל מיני מחיצות של הום וסוואפ
<get`a`fix28> תוריד אובונטו 10ץ10
<Penguin_> Home Swap וגם /
<get`a`fix28> ותעשה התקנה רגילה
<Penguin_> יש לי את הדיסק של אובונטו 10.10
<get`a`fix28> והוא ישמור את הוינדוס הישן גם
<get`a`fix28> וגם את האובונטו
<Penguin_> חח כל גרסא הייתי מזמין דיסק ,סתם כדי שייראה רשמי כזה חחחחח
<Penguin_> יש לה ווינדוס XP
<get`a`fix28> חחחחחח
<Penguin_> משהוו חרא,איטי כזה..
<Penguin_> פיצצה אותו דברים
<get`a`fix28> זה ישמור אותו גם
<Penguin_> אני מת לקנות לה מחשב היא לא רוצה,היא אוהבת את עידן האבן ..
<Penguin_> אפילו מיקרוסופט לא רוצים לתת למערכת הפעלה הזו תמיכה,והיא עדיין מאוהבת בה
<get`a`fix28> כי אחותך אישה חכמה
<get`a`fix28> אין כמו xp
<get`a`fix28> בעולם
<get`a`fix28> המערכת הכי חלקה והכי טובה שאי פעם יצאה למיקרוסופט
<Penguin_> להה,כמו גיהנום זה נראה
<get`a`fix28> הם פשוט לא מרויחים עליה יותר כסף אז הם לא צריכים תמיכה
<Penguin_> הכל מפוקסל שמה
<Penguin_> עם הכחול הזה,רק לשבת מול המסך ולחתוך וורידים
<Penguin_> עוד לא המציאו את הגראפיקה חח
<Penguin_> וואי חח עשית לי חשק ללכת להתקין לה,הייתי בטוח זה עם המחיצות וזה ,
<Penguin_> פסדר אני יחכה עוד 4 ימים,ואני יתקין לה כבר את 11.04
<get`a`fix28> חחחחחחחחח גדול אתה
<get`a`fix28> קנה לה איפד
<Penguin_> אני לא מצליח למצוא את היתרון שבאייפד
<get`a`fix28> נינג'ה פירות בגדול
<Penguin_> הוא גדול , אין בו פלאש , זתומרת של הפרסומות וזה..
<get`a`fix28> בתור התחלה
<Penguin_> חח נינג'ה פירות :D
<Penguin_> מעניין איך אומרים נינג'ה בעברית
<Penguin_> אני יודע שפיג'מה זה נמנמת
<Penguin_> אתה יודע איך אומרים שטרודל ?
<Penguin_> זה @
<Penguin_> שלום שלום , אתה מוזמן להצטרף למרתון מילים עבריות
<Penguin_> שועל ? :D
<Penguin_> @
<get`a`fix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<get`a`fix28> אמרתי אם אני ירשום פרוט נינג'ה
<get`a`fix28> זה ישמע טיפשי
<Penguin_> חח
<get`a`fix28> ואם אני ירשום fruit ninja
<get`a`fix28> אני יצטרך להחליף שפה וזה לא בא טוב באותו רגע
<get`a`fix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Penguin_> חחחחחחחחחח
<get`a`fix28> שברת אותי מצחוק
<get`a`fix28> שטרודל
<get`a`fix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Penguin_> עד שתגיע למקש אלט ותבצע קומבינציה עם המקש טאב,אז חסכת את כל זה והעדפת לרשום נינג'ה פירות ...
<get`a`fix28> כן בסוף יצא לי לכתוב ספר הסבר
<Penguin_> חח
<Penguin_> טוב,עכשיו אני מתקין אצלי בנייח אובונטו ...
<Penguin_> 10.10
<Penguin_> עד עכשיו היה לי רק בנייד ..
<get`a`fix28> אז מה זה פה צ'אט של נענע
<Penguin_> תאחל לי בהצלחה ..
<Penguin_> :)
<get`a`fix28> או שאנשים שמבינים באובונטו ממש יעזרו לי היום
<Penguin_> אני מקווה שאני לא אשמיד את המחשב בטעות,יש לי נטייה להרוס דברים ..
<get`a`fix28> בהצלחה אחי עם המצות
<get`a`fix28> אה 10.10
<Penguin_> אגב,לשמפו בעברית קוראים תחפיף .. אתה מבין דברים כאלה בעברית יכולים להביא לי עצבים ..
<Penguin_> תחפיף,מה זה החארטה הזו תחפיף
<get`a`fix28> איך קוראים
<Penguin_> תחפיף תחפיף תחפיף , נסה להגיד הרבה פעמים תראה איך אתה מקבל עצבים על עצמך חחח
<get`a`fix28> לצ'ופצ'יק של הקומקום
<Penguin_> משפיך ?
<Penguin_> משפך ?
<Penguin_> :O
<get`a`fix28> צ'ופצ'יקו של הקומקום נקרא בעברית זכה "זרברובית"
<Penguin_> זרבובית ???
<get`a`fix28> כן
<Penguin_> שאלוהים יעזור לנו ולכל עם ישראל .
<get`a`fix28> תכתוב בגוגל איך קוראים לצ'ופצ'יק של הקומקום
<get`a`fix28> זה מערכות של הגשש החיוון
<get`a`fix28> החיוור
<Penguin_> אתה יודע איך אומרים אייקון ?
<get`a`fix28> סמל
<Penguin_> צלמנית .. חחחחחח
<get`a`fix28> חחחחחחחח
<Penguin_> חחחחחח , מאיפה זה מגיע רק אלוהים יודע ..
<get`a`fix28> 100 מליון בפוקר למי שפותר לי את הבעיה נו
<get`a`fix28> 100 מליון
<Penguin_> חחחחחח
<Penguin_> שניצל זו כתיתה
<get`a`fix28> רק בכסף של הפוקר אנשים מבינים
<Penguin_> תעזר בסבלנות = תזדיין בסבלנות
<get`a`fix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Penguin_> טוב,יאללה אני מתקין את אובונטו כמו שאמרת לי,אם זה מצליח אז ההודעה הבאה שלי תהיה מהאובונטו חח
<get`a`fix28> תאזר
<Penguin_> כן גם אני צחקתי פעם ראשונה ששמעתי,אבל עכשיו זה סתם נהיה מפחיד
<Penguin_> חח כן ...
<Penguin_> תאזר *
<Penguin_> לא נורא קורה ;)
<Penguin_> יאללה רבע שעה אני פה
<Penguin_> תחכה
<penguin_> שלום לכם אנשים טובים :)
<penguin_> יש פה מישהו ?
<get`a`fix_28> כן באמת יש פה מישהו?
<penguin_> חחחחח
<penguin_> שמע,התקנתי ת'אובונטו
<get`a`fix_28> אתה יודע איך להריץ פאצ'?
<get`a`fix_28> מצאתי מה הבעיה שלי נראה לי
<get`a`fix_28> וטוב שהתעקשתי על התרגיל הזה
<penguin_> אני עכשיו מדבר ממנו , אבל אצלי בנייד איכשהו יש פונטים נורמלים בפיירפוקס
<get`a`fix_28> נראה לי להריץ פאצ' זה אומר לעדכן את הדרייבר
<penguin_> אין לי מושג בזה :O
<get`a`fix_28> מישהו פה יודע מה זה אומר בכלל
<penguin_> אז...
<penguin_> אתה יודע איך להתקין את הפונטים בפיירפוקס ?
<penguin_> פונטים נורמליים  ?
<penguin_> וואי אני מקווה שזה יעדכן לי מהר ל-11.04 דרך הטרמינל עוד 4 ימים ,שלא יהיה כמו התקנה מלאה חלילה ..
<get`a`fix_28> תאמין לי אחי אני עדיין מנסה להבין איך להתאים את הדרייברים של המחשב עוד לא הספקתי להכנס לכלום בלינוקס הזה
<get`a`fix_28> אני עדיין מנסה את אותו הדבר יומיים ורק עכשיו נראה לי שעליתי על הבעיה וגם הפתרון שלה זה בעיה בפני עצמה
<pingu> hey
<getafix28> מישהו פה יודע מה זאת אומרת לעשות בלאקליסט לדרייבר mac
<getafix28> או משהו כזה
<avishai> ‏אולה
<Elihai> ?
<grawcho_> avishai: שלחתי נראה מה צא מזה ?
<avishai> ‏  נקווה שמשהו
<Elihai> שלום
<grawcho_> מקסימום אני אנסה לקמפל בעצמי עם הם ישתפנו
<avishai> ‏בכל זאת, אני מניח שאתה לא היחידי שרוצה להצחבר עם בלוטות'
<Elihai> אפשר שאלה קטנה
<grawcho_> עץ שנופל ביער ... בלה בלה בלה
<grawcho_> :)
<grawcho_> ברור
<grawcho_> avishai: כן ... יש עוד אחד כמוני במיקרונזיה עילית
<Elihai> יש אפשרות כזאת - לפתוח באינטרנט מין ערוץ טלויזיה אישי, שאוכל לשדר סדרות, סרטים וכו', בשידור חי ...? כמו תוכנה משהו?..
<Elihai> אתם מכירים דבר דומה לזה
<grawcho_> יש אפשרות ... טכנולוגית ... עד כמה בא לך להתעסק עם זכויות יוצרים
<grawcho_> ?
<Elihai> וואלה לא יודע
<Elihai> אני רוצה ליצור דבר כזה
<grawcho_> זה לעצמך או לעוד אנשים?
<Elihai> אני משדר בלייב, לכמה אנשים..
<grawcho_> מאיפה קבצי המקור ? הורדות מהאינטרנט ?
<grawcho_> או ש"קנית" אותם ?
<Elihai> הורדות באינטרנט,
<Elihai> כל מיני סדרות סרטים..
<Elihai> בעיקר סרטים
<Elihai> ואפילו אני חושב לעשות פרסומת של אובונטו
<grawcho_> מה שאתה מתכנן לא נשמע לי לגמרי חוקי ... חוץ מהפרסומות לאובונטו
<grawcho_> סרטים בהפקות מקור הם לא תוכנות קוד פתוח / חופשי ואינם ניתנות בחינם
<grawcho_> כמובן שאפשר לעשות את זה דיי בקלות ... אבל אני לא מעודד עברינות זכויות יוצרים :)
<Elihai> יש בכלל דרך לעשות דבר כזה, לפתוח באינטרנט ערוץ שישדר לכל מיני אנשים סרטים? ופרסומות?
<Elihai> אני רוצה לעשות את זה
<Elihai> בבקשה תעזור לי..
<Elihai> אני כבר די נואש..
<Elihai> במקרה של תלונה אני יסגור את הערוץ כמובן..
<sijp> כנראה שבמקרה של תלונה יתבעו אותך על עשרות אלפי שקלים
<sijp> :)
<Elihai> אבל יש אפשרות לעשות את זה, לפחות לראות איך זה בכלל עובד.
<sijp> ברוך הבא אל עולם זכויות היוצרים הנורא
<sijp> אתה תמיד יכול לשדר תכנים חופשיים
<Elihai> איפה
<Elihai> איך
<sijp> לא חסר כאלו
<Elihai> מדריך
<sijp> אני לא הולך לדבר איתך על הדרך הטכנית לעשות זאת, כי אני מניח שאתה יכול לחפש בגוגל טוב בדיוק כמוני (אני לא יודע)
<sijp> אני רק דיברתי על האספקט של זכויות היוצרים
<Elihai> אני לא מבין איך אפשר ליצור באינטרנט מין ערוץ טלויזיה כזה שמשדר סרטים מחו'ל כמובן...
<Elihai> אני יודע מזה ערוץ יוטיוב אבל זה לא משדר 24 שעות בלייב
<Elihai> לזה התכוונתי לשידור בלייב
<Elihai> שאני ישלוט ינהל,
<Elihai> לפחות לראות איך בהתחלה זה יעבוד
<avishai> ‏אין לך שמץ של מושג על מה אתה מדבר, נכון?
<sijp> יש אתרים כמו ustream שמאפשרים לך לשדר live
<Elihai> איך לשדר?,
<Elihai> שלח תאתר רגע..
<sijp> גוגל
<sijp> אתה יודע לחפש בדיוק כמו שאני יודע
<Elihai> אפשר קצת הסבר על האתר הזה?
<sijp> אם מישהו מכיר פה את האתר הזה לעומק אני בטוח שהוא ישמח לעזור לך...
<Elihai> אבל זה דרך מצלמת אינטרנט
<Elihai> איך זה עוזר לי?
<Elihai> יראו אותי, לא סרטים שאני משדר..
<sijp> יצא לי לראות שם דברים מהמחשב נגיד...
<sijp> ולא ממצלמה
<Elihai> למה אתה מתכוון
<sijp> ז"א screencast
<Elihai> מזה?
<sijp> http://www.google.co.il/search?q=screencast
<sijp> אתה חייב ללמוד להשתמש בזה...
<sijp> בגוגל הכוונה
<Elihai> ומה זה?
<Elihai> אוכל לדעת..
<sijp> אם תשתמש בגוגל תדע :)
<Elihai> אני לא מבין אנגלית
<sijp> זו כבר בעיה אחרת...
<sijp> אני חושב שכדאי שתלמד אנגלית לפני שתדע להקים ערוץ משלך :)
<Elihai> מה נותן האתר הזה?
<sijp> גוגל?
<sijp> גוגל זה מנוע חיפוש
<Elihai> איי לא משנה
<Elihai> חשבתי שיש איזו תוכנה שפשוט שמים סרט, והיא משדרת בנגן מסוים לכמה אנשים שנמצאים באתר.. בלייב..
<sijp> בהצלחה
<Elihai> אתה יודע איך עושים את זה?
<penguin_> מישהו פה ?
<penguin_> קצת דחוף ...
<moshe742> כן
<penguin_> היי משה !
<penguin_> תהיתי אם אתה מכיר תוכנה לעריכה ולצילום של תמונות ?
<moshe742> היי, מה קורה?
<penguin_> בסדר גמור ואיתך ? :)
<moshe742> אחלה
<moshe742> עריכת תמונות יש את gimp שדומה לפוטושופ ביוכולות שלה
<penguin_> הכוונה היא לצילום תמונות מסך קפואות לא ווידאו,ועריכתן ..
<moshe742> למה אתה מתכוון בצילום תמונות
<penguin_> צילום תמונות קפואות במסך , אבל עם אפשרות לצלם רק חלק מסויים במסך,לא את כל המסך ביחד,
<moshe742> יש את הכלי המובנה לצילום מסך, פשוט תלחץ על פרינט סקרין וזה יצלם את המסך
<penguin_> כן הבעיה היא שפרינט סקרין מצלם לי את כל המסך ואני חפץ בחלקים מסויימים :)
<moshe742> עקרונית הכלי המובנה יודע לצלם גם חלק מהמסך
<penguin_> באמת ?
<moshe742> כנס ל-applications>accessories>take screenshot
<moshe742> יש לך שם אפשרות לבחור בלתפוס רק חלק מהמסך
<penguin_> וואו תודה רבה אני אנסה מיד לאחר הריסטארט , יש סיכוי שתשאר כאן ליתר ביטחון ?
<penguin_> זה יחסית משהו דחוף .. :)
<moshe742> כן, מה הבעיה שאתה חייב לצלם את המסך?
<penguin_> אני צריך לצלם שיחה מסויימת ,
<penguin_> אבל חלקים ממנה ..
<penguin_> :)
<moshe742> וזה לא מספיק טוב להעתיק אותה?
<penguin_> תראה מה הבעיה בלהעתיק שיחה .
<penguin_> <moshe742> היי,אני משה ובכלל לא כתבתי את השורה הזו,אבל היא בכל זאת פורסמה :)
<sijp> ומה הבעיה לעשות תמונת מסך עכשיו נגיד?
<moshe742> כלומר אתה רוצה להראות שהאדם X באמת פרסם את מה שהוא פרסם?
<penguin_> אכן .
<sijp> תמונת מסך לא תעזור
<sijp> כי גם את זה אפשר לזייף בקלות
<moshe742> א. האם לקחת בחשבון שאתה יכול לזייף את התמונת מסך?
<sijp> אתה צריך מקור צד ג', למשל לוגים שנשמרים בשרת.
<penguin_> זה יספיק למי שמקבל את זה :)
<moshe742> ב. למה זה כ"כ חשוב לך?
<penguin_> זה לא משהו רשמי מידי,או משהו רע ,
<moshe742> טוב, בכל מקרה נתתי לך את הפיתרון, אתה מוזמן לנסות אותו:)
<penguin_> אני צריך להראות לכמה חברים שלא מאמינים לי לגבי משהו חחח , אז הם ביקשו תמונה .
<penguin_> אוקיי אני אעשה ריסטארט ולאחר מכן אחזור לכאן לצ'אט .
<moshe742> סבבה
<penguin_> תוכל להשאר כאן ? יש לי גם בעיה עם אמפת'י שלא מצליח להתחבר למסנג'ר ..
<moshe742> אני פה
<penguin__> וואוו ..
<penguin__> כרגע נוכחתי לדעת שכבר קבעו שם להפצה הבאה של אובונטו
<moshe742> מה השם?
<penguin__> oneiric ocelot
<penguin__> אוניריק אוצלוט
<penguin__> כנראה שדור צדק,הם בכוונה יושבים עם מילון ומחפשים שם להפצות חח
<penguin__> אוצלוט זה סוג של אריה או נמר ..
<penguin__> משהו כזה :D
<moshe742> סוג של נמר
<penguin__> הוא מאוד מאוד מזכיר את הנמר המפורסם של אפל
<penguin__> אני ממש מחכה ל-11.04
<penguin__> אבל זה לא זז חח
<moshe742> אתה יודע שאתה יכול להוריד או לשדרג ומה שאתה מתקין יהפוך לגרסה הרשמית עם העדיכונים, נכון?
<penguin__> זה כבר נצח שכתוב שעוד 4 ימים יוצא חח
<penguin__> מה זאת אומרת  ?
<moshe742> נניח ואתה מתקין עכשיו את המערכת שיש כרגע של 11.04
<penguin__> כן,הבטא...
<moshe742> כשהגרסה החדשה יוצאת ואתה מעדכן את כל מה שצריך זה כאילו הורדת את הגרסה החדשה והתקנת אותה, ולא את הבתא
<moshe742> זה לא כמו בחלונות שאתה צריך לקנות את הגרסה החדשה או להתקין מחדש כדי שתהיה לך אותה
<penguin__> אז עדיף להוריד עכשיו לא ? כי לדעתי עוד 4 ימים יתחיל עומס בלתי פוסק על השרתים לא ? כולם ייכנסו להוריד ולעדכן
<avishai> ‏אני הייתי מחכה עוד חודש לפחות
<penguin__> חודש ?
<moshe742> בהנחה ואתה מוכן להתמודד עם באגים אז בהחלט כן, המערכת עדיין לא מושלמת וסביר שלא תהיה גם לאחר השחרור הרשמי, אבל אז לפחות רוב הבאגים יתוקנו
<penguin__> עד כדי כך ?
<avishai> ‏בעוד שבוע תהיה מאסה של משתמשים
<moshe742> ההמלצה היא שאם אתה לא רוצה באגים אז לחכות קצת לאחר היציאה הרשמית
<avishai> ‏פתאום יגלו ים באגים
<avishai> ‏ככה זה
<penguin__> אהא ..
<avishai> ‏כדי לגלות באגים צריך הרבה בודקים
<penguin__> באגים רציניים ? או שאפשר לחיות ?
<avishai> ‏כאלה שאפשר לחיות איתם
<avishai> ‏בדרך כלל
<penguin__> הבנתי ..
<penguin__> נראלי שגיליתי באג אחד ב11.04 חחח
<penguin__> לפני 10 ימים כשהורדתי אותו לנסיון בלבד :D
<penguin__> ניסיתי להפעיל קומפיז והמחשב חשב שאני מדבר איתו סינית,התחיל להשתעל .. :)
<penguin__> בכל מקרה נעלמו לי כל הפאנלים והאפשרות לכבות את המחשב,וגם כל התפריט בקליק ימני נעלם ..
<penguin__> בקיצור נשארתי רק עם הרקע של המערכת חחחח
<penguin__> זה לא גורם לכם למחשבות אובדניות כל האפור הזה של אובונטו ? אני חייב להבין איך גורמים לו להיות בשקיפות ..
<moshe742> לא יודע, אצלי האפקטים עובדים לא רע, אני עוד צריך לשחק עם זה אבל זה עושה רושם די טוב, למרות שיש גם דברים שאני לא אוהב
<penguin__> ב-11.04 ?
<moshe742> כן
<moshe742> איזה אפור?
<moshe742> שדברים נתקעים?
<penguin__> לא לא
<penguin__> כל הערכת צבעים הזו
<penguin__> של הפאנלים והחלונות
<penguin__> חח
<penguin__> אפור-שחור :D
<moshe742> אני בטוח שאפשר לשנות, אם לא באמצעות משהו מובנה אז במקרה הגרוע בקימפול:)
<penguin__> אוקיי אני אחפש
<penguin__> :)
<penguin__> אוקיי משה אתה פה ? :)
<moshe742> כן, מה הלחץ??
<penguin__> חח לא לא אין לחץ ..
<penguin__> קליק ימני על הפאנל למעלה
<penguin__> ואז
<penguin__> Properties
<moshe742> יש קליק ימני על הפאנל ב-11.04?
<penguin__> אה,אממ..
<penguin__> על כל מקרה אצלי יש חח וזה נראה מעולה הפאנל למעלה,רק שחלקים מסויימים עדיין שחורים,רציתי לראות אם זה גם אצלך
<penguin__> חחח לא נורא,כנראה שבאמת צריך מדריך בשביל זה .. :S
<moshe742> דקה, התקנתי על הנייד, אני אנסה לשחק עם זה
<penguin__> משה ? :)
<moshe742> כן
<moshe742> אפשר לשחק עם זה כמו תמיד, אבל אני לא יודע כמה תוכל להתקין ערכות נושא מבחוץ
<penguin_> לקח לי זמן עד שהבנתי את זה חח אבל לבסוף מצאתי
<penguin_> משה ?
<moshe742> כן?
<penguin_> קודם כל הצלחתי לעשות את זה שקוף ..
<moshe742> את מה?
<penguin_> את הפאנל למעלה ..
<moshe742> איך עושים? לדעת, בינתיים כיביתי את המחשב הנייד
<penguin_> אממ..
<penguin_> קליק ימני על הפאנל
<penguin_> Properties
<penguin_> ואז Background
<penguin_> ולבחור ב- Solid color
<penguin_> בצבע לבן
<moshe742> אצלי משום מה קליק ימני על הפאנל לא עובד
<penguin_> 11.04 ?
<moshe742> כן
<penguin_> כן גם אני לא הצלחתי שמה :(
<penguin_> אבל ב-10.10 זה עובד לי
<moshe742> אהה, על 10.10 אני יודע, חשבתי שאתה מדבר על 11.04
<penguin_> אגב ,רציתי לשאול אותך אמרת שאתה עושה תוכנה לזמני תפילה
<moshe742> לא בדיוק, אבל אני יכול לעשות גם את זה
<penguin_> איך אתה בונה את התוכנה ? זאת אומרת עם ממשק גראפי והכל
<moshe742> אני עושה את ההתראה לקראת שבת, אבל אפשר לשלב בזה זמני תפילה בל בעיות מיוחדות
<moshe742> לגבי ממשק גרפי זה יקח קצת זמן, אבל כנראה אעשה אותו בהמשך, כרגע אני רק רוצה לראות שזה עובד ועושה את מה שאני רוצה
<penguin_> הבנתי ..
<moshe742> אני צריך עדיין לראות איך אני גורם לזה לקפוץ אבל זה כשיהיה ממשק גרפי יהיה קל יותר
<penguin_> אממ מה שעוד רציתי לשאול אותך באופן כללי..
<penguin_> ייתכן כזו תוכנה שגם כאשר היא כבויה ,היא מסוגלת לקבל את השעה ולפי זה לשנות את הרקע במחשב,לפי רקעים שיש לה כמובן
<penguin_> ?
<penguin_> אני מאמין שזה תהליך שרץ ברקע בלי להפריע נכון ?
<penguin_> אבל זה אפשרי?
<moshe742> סביר להניח, אבל למה אתה רוצה לדעת? יש כבר משהו כזה מובנה כך שאתה רק צריך לשנות שם את התמונות וכדומה
<penguin_> זה סתם נשמע לי מגניב,כי אני בדיוק מחפש רקע ואני נתקל פה ברקעים של עונות וזמנים שונים חח,אז חשבתי שיהיה מגניב אם יהיה אפשר לשלוט בזה ..
<moshe742> תסתכל איך עובד הערכה של קוסמוס באובונטו, היא כבר עושה את זה, כך שאתה רק צריך לשחק עם הזמנים והתמונות:)
<penguin_> ואוו נראלי שמצאתי את אחד הרקעים היפיםם :)
<penguin_> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/art.gnome.org/backgrounds/GNOME-Greenome_1280x1024.png
<moshe742> שלח לינק, לא מזיק שיהיה גם לי, מה גם שאני אוהב לשנות רקעים כל הזמן:)
<moshe742> לא מדהים, אבל נחמד
<penguin_> חחחח
<penguin_> את הרקע של מקינטוש אתה מכיר ? :)
<moshe742> אתה יודע, ענין של טעם:)
<moshe742> כן, היה לי משהו דומה פעם על הדסקטופ:)
<penguin_> אני אוהב את כל הרקעים האלה שהם בהירים וכאלה ..
<moshe742> רק עם הסמל של אובונטו במקום של אפל:)
<penguin_> זה הולך מעולה עם השקיפות שיש לפאנל שלי ..
<penguin_> הרקע של אפל
<moshe742> אצלי זה ענין של תקופות, לפעמים כהה ולפעמים בהיר
<penguin_> חחח אני משתדל להשאר בהיר,גם בתקופות שקצת כהה לי ;)
<moshe742> לא ענין של מצב רוח, למרות שגם זה משפיע, פשוט כהה לרוב יותר יפה
<moshe742> וגם ענין של מה מתחשק
<penguin_> אני בדיוק מעלה את התמונה של הפאנל הזה השקוף , יצא מעולה
<penguin_> חצי דקה אני אראה לך ;)
<penguin_> אוף,יש אפשרות לשמור JPG באובונטו ?!@#?
<moshe742> כמובן
<moshe742> למה שלא תהיה אפשרות?
<penguin_> הנה משה לדעתי יצא מעולה
<penguin_> http://up352.siz.co.il/up1/mzm21emwuimy.png
<penguin_> לא יודע,אני פשוט לא מצליח
<moshe742> יפה, עשיתי שינוי דומה אצלי, נראה איך זה יצא, אני על הרקעים המתחלפים של הקוסמוס:)
<penguin_> יש משחקים נורמלים באובונטו ? משהו עם תלת מימד חחח ?
<penguin_> אפילו קאונטר סטרייק,שזה המינימום של המינימום אם אתה מכיר
<moshe742> תגדיר נורמלי, ומה אתה מחפש(סגנון)?
<penguin_> משהו תלת מימדי,בעצם כל משחק רק לא השולה מוקשים שיש פה חחחחח
<moshe742> אתה יכול להתקין את akien arena או את nexuiz
<penguin_> סתם,האמת שאני מחפש משחק גוף שלישי
<moshe742> זה בסגנון שאתה מדבר עליו
<penguin_> איפה אפשר למצוא אותם ?
<moshe742> מאגרים
<penguin_> zv c,akuo ?
<penguin_> זה בתשלום ?
<moshe742> לא, חינם לחלוטין
<penguin_> מגניב :)
<penguin_> נראה טוב Alien Arena 2011
<moshe742> לא ממש שיחקתי בזה, אבל ראיתי המלצות טובות עליו
<penguin_> וואי אני פשוט לא יכול לסבול אותה
<penguin_> תגיד שמעת על ניקסי פיקסל ?
<moshe742> לא, מה זה?
<penguin_> שניה אני אראה לך
<penguin_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqedu_lxcv4
<penguin_> לא מה זה,אלא מי זו :)
<penguin_> והיא יכולה להטריף אותי עם האדישות שלה .
<penguin_> היא עושה מדריכים על אובונטו ומביאה כל מיני דברים מעניינים
<penguin_> ומגישה אותם בצורה הכי אדישה שאפשר
<moshe742> נראה שהיא פשוט לא מתלהבת מהעסק, היא לא חייבת:)
<penguin_> חחחחחחחח
<moshe742> לא כולם מתלהבים מזה
<moshe742> אני מכיר חובבי לינוקס/קוד פתוח שלא מתלהבים למרות שהם אוהבים מאוד את זה
<penguin_> אם אתה אומר .. :)
<penguin_> יאללה אני לא מאמין שחוזרים עוד 3 ימים מחופשת פסח
<penguin_> חחחחחחחחחח
<moshe742> אני דווקא אוהב את זה, מצד שני אני באוני' ואוהב את מה שאני לומד:)
<penguin_> לא נורא עוד חודש יגיע חופש גדול,וזה מה שחשוב :)
<penguin_> חחח
<penguin_> במה אתה עוסק למחייתך ? :)
<moshe742> כרגע עובד בשירות לקוחות, אבל מחפש עבודה בתחום הביולוגיה
<penguin_> מגניב .. :)
<penguin_> אני בנתיים עובד על להקשיב למורה שלי למתמטיקה מבלי להרדם , ושברתי את שיא ה-45 דקות חחח
<moshe742> כי אתה לא אוהב מתמטיקה או כי הוא מרדים?
<penguin_> חח האמת שאם יש מקצוע שיש לו פוטנציאל,אבל המורים לא ממשים את הפוטנציאל הזה ,זה מתמטיקה ..
<penguin_> זה יכול להיות מעניין,אבל אם המורה תדבר ותגיש את זה בחוסר טעם ועל סף שינה , אז זה גם יעבור אלינו לתלמידים בדיוק בצורה הזו
<moshe742> אתה טועה אבל גם צודק, פשוט מתמטיקה הוא לא היחיד שעם פוטנציאל אדיר ומורים גרועים:(
<penguin_> חח בבית הספר שלי כבר ראיתי הכל ..
<penguin_> מורה מקללת תלמידה,נותנת כאף לתלמיד ,שולחן נשבר לשתיים,שולחן עף מהחלון ,עצים עפים לתוך כיתות מהמסדרון ..
<moshe742> לפחות אתה לומד במקום מענין:)
<moshe742> אצלי בזמנו יצא לי לראות כיסא שנזרק ע"י תלמיד על מורה...
<penguin_> פתחו לילד את הראש עם בקבוק זכוכית,הרביצו לילד עם אלת בייסבול ..
<penguin_> לא זה הדור הישן,אצלנו המורה עובר מדורי גיהנום,ורק אם הוא יוצא זכאי הוא מקבל כיסא
<penguin_> אם לא ממשיכים להתעלל בו
<penguin_> להפריע בשיעורים,להבריז להעיף דברים מחלונות ..
<penguin_> וכו' וכו' .. חח
<moshe742> כן, הדור שלי היה הרבה פחות אלים אבל לא פחות בעייתי, פשוט היינו יותר מתוחכמים:)
<penguin_> כן,מתוחכמים ..
<penguin_> אם פעם זה היה מטוסי נייר,היום באסמס אני מקפיץ את כל הכיתה ;)
<penguin_> חחח
<moshe742> כן, אבל SMS זה פתקים של פעם, וזה "פחות" מסוכן, הסיכוי שיתפסו את מי ששלח לא גבוה אם המקבל/ים מוחקים את ההודעה...
<penguin_> לפחות פעם כל המורות הזקנות והממורמרות היו צעירות על קו השפיות
<moshe742> אתה חושב שלנו היו מורות נורמליות?? רובן לא ממש
<moshe742> והמנהלות, תשכח מזה
<penguin_> מזל שהיום אפשר לאבחן את זה,ו-90 אחוז לא נורמליות עוד בראיון העבודה ..
<moshe742> זה בגלל שלדעתי מנסים לסנן את הטובים החוצה:)
<penguin_> לא האמת שאם יש מישהו שמגיע לו לקבל את הקרדיט בבצפר שלי,זה המנהלת שלנו של החטיבה ..
<penguin_> היא הולכת נגד המורות וזה חח , עושה לנו ימי כיף,משחררת אותנו הביתה ..
<moshe742> יש לפעמים יוצאים מהכלל, וזו הבעיה, שהם היוצאים מהכלל
<penguin_> אבל בגבול הטעם הטוב , אם אנחנו עושים בלאגן או לא נראה לה,כל הבצפר נשאר שעה חחח
<penguin_> משה ?
<moshe742> כן?
<penguin_> נראלך שיש פה אנשים נשואים ?
<penguin_> חחחחחחחחחחח
<moshe742> עכשיו לא יודע, אבל בקהילה ברור שיש, לפחות אחד שאני יודע עליו ובתקווה יגיע למפגש הקרוב:)
<penguin_> ?
<moshe742> talko
<penguin_> נשוי ?
<penguin_> :O
<moshe742> הוא נשוי עם ילדים ורוצה להגיע למפדש הקרוב
<penguin_> עם ילדים :O
<moshe742> ויש עוד כמה שאני יודע שהם נשואים ועם ילדים ופעילים או לפחות היו פעילים בפורום
<penguin_> מגניב,לאט לאט נהפוך לפורום הורים חח
<penguin_> סתם,אבל נחמד ,לא ידעתי :)
<penguin_> ומה איתך רווק מבוקש שכמותך? חחח
<moshe742> יש טווח גילאים רחב בקהילה, רק חבל שהפעילות בהתאם
<moshe742> אני רווק מקווה שמבוקש :)
<penguin_> חחחחח כן ראיתי שאנשים נרדמים פה בעמידה חחחחח
<penguin_> יש לך פייסבוק ? זה ה-מקום למצוא את החצי השני שלך חח
<moshe742> יש לי פייסבוק, אבל אני לא ממש פעיל
<penguin_> אהא ..
<moshe742> אני גם לא בטוח שזה המקום למצוא את החצי השני שלי (למרות שאפשר למצוא גם שם)
<penguin_> :)
<penguin_> שיטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטט
<moshe742> מה קרה?
<penguin_> אני מחכה יחסית הרבה זמן עד שיירד האליאן ארנה
<penguin_> פתאום אני קולט
<penguin_> זה EXE
<penguin_> חחח
<moshe742> אתה על לינוקס או חלונות כרגע?
<penguin_> לינוקס
<moshe742> אובונטו, כן?
<penguin_> בגלל זה בא להרביץ לעצמי לפעמים חחח , כי אני לא קורא עד הסוףףףף :D
<penguin_> כה אובונטו ..
<moshe742> כנס לסינפטיק
<getafix28> הלווו
<moshe742> תחפש את המשחק ותתקין
<penguin_> שלום גם לך ותודה שלא התפרצת :D
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחחחח
<penguin_> סינפטיק ?
<penguin_> :O
<getafix28> שלוווום שלווום
<penguin_> חחח סתם סתם לך מותר להתפרץ , חראם כל היום הוא מחפש עזרה ואף אחד לא עונה חח
<getafix28> איך אמרת קוראים לשמפו בעברית?
<getafix28> תחפיף?
<penguin_> תחפיף
<penguin_> חחחח
<getafix28> חלחחחחחחחחחח
<getafix28> זרברובית
<moshe742> penguin_, כנס ל-system>administration>synaptic
<moshe742> תחפש ותתקין
<getafix28> אין אני תכף מגיע לפורום ביפנית ועוד לא מצאתי תשובות לשאלות שלי
<penguin_> חחח משה איך עשית את זה ? :D
<getafix28> התייאשתי עזוב
<moshe742> זרבובי-מה?
<getafix28> התחלתי להתעסק בשפה העברית
<moshe742> getafix28, מה הבעיה אצלך?
<penguin_> משה אין לי מושג יש שם כמה קבצים
<getafix28> אני לא בטוח שאפשר להעתיק שאלה כזו ארוכה , היא מופיעה בפורום בנושא שרתים ורשתות
<moshe742> penguin_, תתקין את alien-arena
<penguin_> alien-arena commoon alien arena servers ו Data
<penguin_> אה,רק את זה ? בלי הדאטה וכל זה ?
<moshe742> penguin_, כן
<penguin_> אגב  איך אתה עושה את זה ?
<penguin_> מדבר אליי אישית
<penguin_> ? :D
<penguin_> חח
<moshe742> זה יתקין אותם אוטומטית
<moshe742> getafix28, תביא לינק
<penguin_> אגב למען נוחות,אפשר לקרוא לי חן :)
<penguin_> ואתה מר גאטהפיס28 חח , איך קוראים לך ? :)
<getafix28> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/514
<getafix28> הנה אחי
<penguin_> ואוו רק מלהגיד גאטהפיקס אני מרגיש שאני דובר שפה זרה חח
<Hoborg> בעיות של מתחילים באובונטו (מצטער מראש) | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<getafix28> אני אפילו לא צריך את הידע הזה אבל משגע אותי כי לפני שנתיים הייתי מצליח בזה ועכשיו לא
<getafix28> כן אחי
<penguin_> חחח הבוט הזה הורג אותי
<penguin_> כל קישור שתביא לו
<penguin_> הוא מקריא ת'כותרת
<penguin_> חחחחח
<getafix28> חחח שקרן זה לא בוט
<getafix28> מה אתה רציני?
<getafix28> זרברובית
<penguin_> כע
<penguin_> זה בוט
<getafix28> להההה
<penguin_> www.google.co.il
<getafix28> פששש
<penguin_> נו,הוא צריך להקריא
<penguin_> חח
<penguin_> www.google.co.il
<penguin_> שניה בוא נראה
<penguin_> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/471
<Hoborg> הפצה של ישראלים ? | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<getafix28> אהה
<penguin_> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח הנה
<penguin_> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/471
<getafix28> חשבתי שזה משה רשם את זה
<Hoborg> הפצה של ישראלים ? | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<penguin_> לה,זה בוט
<penguin_> bot
<getafix28> חחח לא שמתי לב לשם
<penguin_> bot help
<penguin_> help
<penguin_>  /help
<penguin_> help ya bot
<penguin_> חחחח
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחחחחח help
<getafix28>  == mode/#ubuntu-il [+q *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.85.65.66.211] by ChanServ @@@@@@@@@@@@@what the hell@@@@@@@@@2
<moshe742> getafix28, הבעיה שלך היא בפריצת רשתות, לא באובונטו
<getafix28> לא יודע אחי איפה הבעיה
<moshe742> למה אתה צריך את זה? אני יודע ששאלתי אותך את זה כבר, אבל אני רוצה תשובה של מה יצא לך מזה
<getafix28> אני לא צריך את זה
<getafix28> אבל
<getafix28> זה מעצבן אותי
<getafix28> שאני לא מצליח
<getafix28> זה לא יוצא לי מהראש
<getafix28> כאילו איזה עלוב אני
<getafix28> אם אני לא מבין איך להחליף פאקינג ערוץ
<getafix28> מבין אחי
<moshe742> זה ברור, גם אני כזה, אבל זה משהו שכדי שיענו לך תצטרך להיות מסוגל לענות על זה
<getafix28> לא יודע למה זה לא עובד
<getafix28> אני באמת לא רוצה לפרוץ לאיזה שכן או משהו
<getafix28> אבל פעם הייתי עושה את זה בדירה ישנה שגרתי ואני לא מבין למה עכשיו אני לא מצליח
<getafix28> אני רק רוצה להבין מה הבעיה פה
<getafix28> שאני יוכל להמשיך הלאה
<getafix28> ולהתחיל ללמוד אובונטו באמת
<getafix28> אבל זה ישאר לי בראש ויפריע לי בהכל
<moshe742> אבל למה אתה עושה משהו שנמצא בתחום האפור מלכתחילה?
<getafix28> כי התרגיל הקטן הזה יצר לי 20 שאלות אחרות
<getafix28> כמו
<getafix28> איך מתנתקים מהרשת מתוך הטרמינל
<getafix28> או איך אני מחליף ערוץ
<getafix28> או איך אני מפעיל סריקה של רשתות
<getafix28> ולפי מה אני אמור להתחבר לרשת בכלל דרך הטרמינל
<getafix28> אני מחפש מדריך שיסביר לי הכל אבל בינתיים זה מה שמעניין אותי ללמוד כי זה מה שאני יודע
<getafix28> אני לא מחפש לעשות דברים פלילים
<penguin_> יששש
<penguin_> חזרתי לחיים
<penguin_> חחח
<penguin_> הייתה לי חסימה כי חפרתי,
<penguin_> בוט יאוהב תותים
<penguin_> Bot
<penguin_> חח
<moshe742> penguin_, אתה מנסה לגרום לבוט להעיף אותך שוב?
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<penguin_> חלילה .
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<penguin_> בוט אתה הכל בשבילי
<getafix28> :D
<penguin_> בוא תעשה לי בוטן :D
<penguin_> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<getafix28> משה מה אתה אומר אחי אתה מסביר לי
<getafix28> באמת שזה לא למטרות רעות
<getafix28> רק למטרות ידע
<penguin_> ?
<penguin_> משה כרגע לא פנוי,אני המזכירה שלו אפשר לעזור
<moshe742> אני לא יודע לשלוט ברשת דרך הטרמינל, אבל בטוח אפשר למצוא מדריכים על זה
<penguin_> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחח עזבו השעה שלי עברה,אני מתחיל לדבר חארטות :D
<moshe742> אז לך לישון:)
<getafix28> אני לא צריך מדריכים לזה יש לי פה איזה בעיה
<penguin_> חח לה :)
<getafix28> איזה תהליך חוסם משהו ומפריע לפקודה אני בטוח בזה
<penguin_> רגע משה איך אתה מדבר אליי ספציפית ?
<penguin_> :(
<moshe742> לא בטוח, לדעתי אתה פשוט לא יודע לעשות משהו שצריך כדי לפתור את זה
<getafix28> צריך מישהו שיסביר את הבעיה
<penguin_> משה742 משה 742 הטיסה שלך יוצאת חח
<penguin_> getafix28 ?
<moshe742> getafix28, אני רוצה ללמוד את זה גם כן, אז אם נוכל להיפגש ותראה לי מה קורה אצלך זה יכול לעזור לי להבין מה הבעיה אצלך וכדומה
<moshe742> מה דעתך?
<getafix28> אין לי בעיה אחי
<getafix28> חבר שלי מבית שמש אמר שהוא מכיר אותך נראה לי
<penguin_> בן כמה אתה getafix28
<penguin_> ?
<getafix28> אני כמעט בטוח שעליך הוא דיבר
<getafix28> 26
<penguin_> אה עזבו , אני כולי בסרט שאתם בגיל שלי
<penguin_> לא נורא תגדלו תבינו ..
<penguin_> אתה יודע מה זה שהנכדים באים אליך ולא מבינים מה היתרונות שבלינוקס
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחח
<moshe742> על מי אתה מדבר מבית שמש?
<getafix28> דודו
<penguin_> כשתגיע לגיל שלי תבין מה זה לשבת להסביר לנכדים על מחשב
<penguin_> ..
<moshe742> יתכן, אני חושב שיצא לי לפגוש מישהו בשם הזה משם
<getafix28> כן הוא אמר שהוא פגש אותך פעם
<getafix28> אין פורומים רציניים עם אנשים שמבינים לינוקס ברמה?
<moshe742> תראה, בפורום יענו לך, אם אתה רואה שלא עונים בעוד מס' ימים תקפיץ את זה, זה יכול לעזור
<getafix28> ניסיתי לפרסם בפורום אובונטו האמריקאי אבל נראה לי שרק מחר מישהו יגיב
<penguin_> אנחנו רציניים , אתה יודע שהשבוע משה סוף סוף קיבל את הפיליפינית שהוא זקוק לה ?
<moshe742> בנוסף אתה יכול לשאול בפורומים של whatsup או בפורומים של אבטחת מידע
<getafix28> יש פה פורום אבטחת מידע? בתוך האתר הזה שאנחנו עכשיו?
<penguin_> איך קוראים לך גאטה פיקס ?
<getafix28> דודו
<penguin_> אגב,חח אני בן 15,אז שכח מכל הנכדים והילדים שהזכרתי פה
<penguin_> חח
<moshe742> לא, אבל יש פורומים כאלה, ומה שאתה מנסה לעשות זה לפרוץ לרשתות כך שהם המקום המתאים לשאול דברים כאלה:)
<penguin_> אתה וההוא מבית שמש דודואים ?
<penguin_> על כל מקרה הנה פורום אבטחת מידע,יש בו בעיקר נוער ..
<penguin_> http://www.fxp.co.il/forumdisplay.php?f=27
<Hoborg> אבטחת מידע - FXP.co.il @ www.fxp.co.il
<penguin_> אמרתי לך שהוא בוט
<penguin_> חחח
<penguin_> אז מה ככה משה,איך החיים ?
<getafix28> חחח
<getafix28> אני לא רוצה לפרוץ רשתות אחי
<getafix28> אני רוצה להבין מה הבעיה פה
<moshe742> אתם בכל מקרה מוזמנים להגיע למפגש אובונטו שיהיה ביום ה' הקרוב ב-17.00, מיקום יקבע עד מחר בערב
<getafix28> זה כבר מעבר לפריצת רשתות לא?
<moshe742> כן
<getafix28> או שזה בעיה בתוכנה aircrack
<getafix28> ספציפי
<moshe742> אתה יודע מה, אני אתקין את מה שצריך על הנייד ואנסה לראות מה קורה שם
<moshe742> אבל אני לא יכול להבטיח כלום מבחינת פתרונות
<getafix28> סבבה אחי
<penguin_> פאדיחות משה הבנתי שחצי מהקהילה חצי רגל בקבר,ורק אתם הצעירים,ואני הכי קטן נראלי,מה אני אהיה שם לבד :(
<getafix28> אני יודע שאתה לא יכול
<penguin_> רוצים לראות משהו שאתם נשפכים מצחוק ?
<moshe742> פינגווין, אתה לא תהיה לבד, אני אהיה שם וסביר שעוד כמה יגיעו, במפגשים הכי גרועים היו 10 אנשים...
<penguin_> כן אבל אתם סטודנטים ומעלה
<penguin_> אני רק עולה לכיתה ט'
<penguin_> חחחחחח
<penguin_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noe3kR8KqJc
<penguin_> קבלו אתם מתים מצחוק
<penguin_> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<penguin_> מאקטיני
<moshe742> טוב, מסיבה כל שהיא אני לא מצליח לבטל את הבאן ממך
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<penguin_> הקהילה פה רדומה לאללה,לפעמים כשאני מדבר אני כאילו שומע אותכם מתחננים לשקט חחחח זקנים שכמותכם ..
<penguin_> אם אני הורס לכם ת'בריאות עם החפירות אתם מוזמנים להגיד חח , לא להתבייש
<penguin_> חחחח
<penguin_> יווו משההההההVV??
<penguin_> משהה,התקנתי ת'משחק עכשיו אני נכנס,בסרטונים הוא נראה טובב ..
<moshe742> אז תשחק קצת ותראה איך הוא
<penguin_> משחק חמוד , גראפיקה חמודה,אבל היכולת תזוזה שואפת לאפס
<penguin_> ואין עלילה וכאלה :)
<penguin_> אפשר בכיף להעביר רבע שעה :)
<moshe742> אתה יכול לנסות גם את nexuiz, אני לא זוכר אם יש בו עלילה אבל היכולת תזוזה בו מצויינת
<penguin_> אבל משחקים רציניים אין הא ?
<penguin_> אתה יודע משהו כמו ווארמס חחח
<penguin_> מכיר Warms ?
<penguin_> או Worms
<penguin_> אין לי שמץ
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-17
<yousiry> hi
<yousiry> anybody here?
<avihay> sort of
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-18
<PaC-mEn> צאלום
<serfus> אהלן
<PaC-mEn> מה קורה
<PaC-mEn> ?
<serfus> השבח לאל
<serfus> מה איתך?
<PaC-mEn> נהדר תודה לשואל :P
<PaC-mEn> לללל
<PaC-mEn> חחחח
<PaC-mEn> מעצבן אותי לראות את הקהילה ככה
<serfus> :)
<serfus> ככה?
<serfus> אתה מתכוון לא לראות
<PaC-mEn> בדיוק, לפני כמה שנים שהתחלתי
<PaC-mEn> עם אובונטו היה ממש פעיל
<PaC-mEn> מלא שאלות מלא עוזרים
<serfus> אהא
<PaC-mEn> השם שלך מוכר לי עוד מאז
<PaC-mEn> רק שאני לא מצליח להזכר בשם הפרטי..
<serfus> יכול להיות
<PaC-mEn> חחח
<serfus> אביב :)
<PaC-mEn> :(
<PaC-mEn> :)
<serfus> חח..
<PaC-mEn> חח
<PaC-mEn> :P
<serfus> יש לי טלפון חדש
<serfus> אני כולי מתרגש
<PaC-mEn> תתחדש
<PaC-mEn> איזה?
<serfus> מוטורולה defy
<serfus> זה אנדרואיד
<PaC-mEn> damn!
<PaC-mEn> זרוק אותו על הכיר
<PaC-mEn> תבדוק עם יש חור :P
<PaC-mEn> מכשיר טוב
<serfus> אני מפחד עליו
<PaC-mEn> החדש אני מניח
<PaC-mEn> ?
<serfus> אבל ראיתי סרטונים ביוטיוב
<serfus> מדהים מה שעושים לו
<serfus> כן
<PaC-mEn> אתה יודע מה המטרה של מוטורלה דפיי?
<serfus> defy +
<serfus> אבל הוא בדיוק כמו הרגיל
<PaC-mEn> אתה יכול לשחות איתו
<serfus> רק קצת חזק יותר
<serfus> כן
<serfus> זה מצחיק
<serfus> כתוב על האריזה עמיד למים
<serfus> ומאחורה בקטן
<PaC-mEn> לא כול סלולרי יכול להחזיק לחץ של אטמוספרה
<serfus> לא עמיד למים
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<serfus> אבל בסך הכל הוא אמור לשרוד הרבה
<PaC-mEn> אמור?
<serfus> אני מניח שכן
<serfus> לא ניסיתי
<serfus> גם לא אנסה בזמן הקרוב..
<PaC-mEn> בשביל זה מוטורולה יצרו אותו בשביל זה...
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> תתחדש
<serfus> כן.. אבל פתאום יהרס או משהו... אין לי כסף לחדש
<PaC-mEn> ברור
<PaC-mEn> אני לא אומר לעשות את זה
<PaC-mEn> אבל
<PaC-mEn> זה מכשיר קשוח
<PaC-mEn> אני אביא לך משהו לראות
<serfus> אהא
<PaC-mEn> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4055166,00.html
<serfus> קראתי את זה לפני שקראתי
<serfus> בלע
<serfus> לפני שקניתי אותו
<PaC-mEn> חחח
<PaC-mEn> זה גדול
<serfus> כן
<serfus> אני מרוצה בנתיים
<serfus> טוב אני חייב לחזור ללמוד
<serfus> נדבר
<PaC-mEn> בהצלחה
<pacmen_> אהלן
<Avihay> aww, he left
<PaC-mEn> יש פה מישהו
<Avihay> hi
<Avihay> there are people, they just don't look all the time, it's best if you leave a question or start a discussion
<PaC-mEn> אין לי שאלה פשוט סתם..
<Avihay> well, there are some events here and there, but I don't really follow them, other then that, Hi, welcome to the channel, hang around, maybe something interesting will happen
<asw3> או כנראה שלא
<Avihay> ...
<PaC-mEn> כמה אנשים
<PaC-mEn> :)
<matanya> לקראת שבוע הבא
<PaC-mEn> מה יש שבוע הבא :P
<matanya> 12.04
<Avihay> oh, right, time I reset some of KDE's settings, Jovie went a bit crazy
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-19
<ronaldo99> ?
<ronaldo99> יש פה מישהו?
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-20
<Barbur> בוקר טוב. אולי יש מישה שזוכר את jc?
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-21
<Interruptus> מהזה לאן כולם נעלמו
<Interruptus> איפה ענבר
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-22
<Interruptus> פעם
<Interruptus> הערוצים של הלינוקס היו בחיים
<Interruptus> היה דורדה
<Interruptus> והיו כולם
<Interruptus> עכשיו יבש וחבל
<Interruptus> מעניין לאן נתי וארז נעלמו
<asw3> <asw3> Interruptus, תשכח ממה שהכרת
<asw3> <asw3> ברוך הבא לעולם הבא
<asw3> <asw3> עולם שכולו idle
<Interruptus> עא אולי
<Interruptus> יש מצב
<HaimN> ברגע של נוסטלגיה החלטתי לבקר שוב, לראות אם משהו קורה פה, אני מבין שהכל כבר מת
<thewalkingman> hi
<thewalkingman> whats up good people of ubuntu, and geeks too
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-15
<philipballew> lousygarua, greetings!
<lousygarua> philipballew, hi
<lousygarua> wha'ts up
<philipballew> lousygarua, not much. Just doing homework and printing off a few maps for when I go to Mexico this weekend.
<philipballew> life good lousygarua ?
<lousygarua> all is fine
<lousygarua> being busy playing around with C++ and JACK
<lousygarua> philipballew, how about you?
<philipballew> lousygarua, Im just trying to type a paper this week. 8 pages on why people think the world is more violent due to watching tv.
<philipballew> how is c ++
<lousygarua> philipballew, just a language for shooting yourself in the leg, but it's a tool for smt more interesting
<lousygarua> i'm playing around with audio stuff
<philipballew> lousygarua, you play any instruments?
<lousygarua> philipballew, yeah i'm a guitarist
<lousygarua> how about you?
<philipballew> lousygarua, I am a drummer. We should make some music
<lousygarua> philipballew, what's your style? i play hard rock and metal as main genres
<philipballew> lousygarua, I can do that. I can play any type of funky beat, or if I need to maybe some blast beats
<lousygarua> philipballew, do you record?
<philipballew> lousygarua, I could!
<lousygarua> philipballew, i really need a drummer for some band project i wanna do
<lousygarua> *sigh* only if you were living in tel aviv :)
<philipballew> lousygarua, fly me out, and we can record
<lousygarua> :)
<philipballew> or I try to record here and send it to you
<philipballew> lousygarua, Send me some cool tracks if you have the time
<lousygarua> philipballew, http://loudnclear.bandcamp.com/
<philipballew> lousygarua, have you ever herd Jono's band?
<lousygarua> philipballew, yeah severed faith :)
<lousygarua> didn't hear too much material though
<philipballew> lousygarua, nice! YOu should fly out here and I will show you the area sometime.
<philipballew> then jam
<lousygarua> philipballew, sure, it will happen someday, it's just not the time right now
<lousygarua> i gotta start earning some money :)
<lousygarua> and school and all
<philipballew> lousygarua, me to. I am poor
<Ohad> יש כאן מישהו?
<Ohad> יש כאן מישהו שיכול לעזור?
<Zeev_> le ma
<Ohad> באונטו
<Ohad> בCRONTAB
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-16
<philipballew> lousygarua, good morning
<akaars> וואלה, באמת יש כאן אנשים... :) לא האמנתי :)
<akaars> פינג
<akaars> ווייייי!!!! פרינוד עובד עם IPV6 :)
<philipballew> akaars, 0/
<akaars> פינג
<akaars> philipballew, shoo?
<Zeev> and how do I get me ipv6?
<philipballew> lousygarua, Now I have nothing to say because of my bad language skills here.
<philipballew> sorry akaars
<akaars> Zeev, נכון להיום 018 מספקת חיבור IPV6 ללקוחותיה
<Zeev> ah shanks
<Zeev> i'm old school meanwhile bezeq beinleumi
<akaars> מאוד נחמד לנסות. רק שהקישוריות שלהם דפוקה (דרך HE אם אינני טועה) ומדי פעם יש איתה בעיות
<akaars> ואז מתחיל הסרט...
<akaars> הם הפילו אותי מהרגליים מרוב הצחוק כשהתקשרתי אליהם ואמרתי שיש לי מדי פעם בעיה לגשת לפייסבוק...
<akaars> הבחור מאוד התלהב ואמר: אני יודע מה הבעיה, תיכף נטפל בה: היכנס ללוח בקרה, חיבורי רשת, כליק ימני על כרטיס הרשת וטוריד וי מ-IPV6
<akaars> עזוב שהוא לא טרח לשאול איזו מערכת הפעלה יש לי... :)
<akaars> אבל מה הרעיון לספק חיבור IPV6 אם אינכם מסוגלים לתמוך בו כמו שצריך?
 * akaars  לא ידע אם לצחוק או לבכות...
<Ohad> יש כאן מישהו שיכול לעזור?
<Zeev> if u googled ur question than I probably can't :)
<Zeev> anyway ask away, maybe I'll know be-shlof
<Zeev> )
<Ohad> יש לי בעיה בCRONTAB
<Ohad> כשאני מנסה לשמור קובץ שאני יוצר הוא לא נותן לי
<Ohad> Zeev, ^^
<Ohad> מישהו?
<Zeev> I don't know be-sholf
<Zeev> shlof
<Ohad> :|
<Zeev> sry
<Ohad3> יש כאן מישהו שיכול לעזור?
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-17
<philipballew> lousygarua, did you ever send that card?
<lousygarua> philipballew, not yet
<lousygarua> i scheduled sending it tomorrow
<philipballew> lousygarua, tight. since you live really far away can I give you the address of where I will be in May?
<philipballew> lousygarua, the other one is fine, but this one will get to me quicker, assuming it will take more then two weeks to get here?
<lousygarua> philipballew, i believe it will take one week but i'm not really sure
<lousygarua> just mail me the address to amir.eldor
<lousygarua> at gmail
<lousygarua> the address you want me to send to
<philipballew> lousygarua, alright, im gonna tell my school to forwaord all remaining post cards
<philipballew> mail to to san diego
<lousygarua> the original address?
<philipballew> lousygarua, yeah, if you think it will take a week
<ju__> hi all
<ju__> אני רוצה לעזור בלתרגם תוכניות לעברית
<ju__> באיזה תוכניות נדרשת עזרה?
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-18
<philipballew> lousygarua, hope all is well
<akaars> re
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-21
<akaars> סלאם עליכום
<akaars> טפו
<akaars> התכוונתי להגיד ערב טוב
<akaars> :)
<akaars> אבל ץכל'ס למי איכפת?
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-14
<Oi3pRNnX> יש פה מישהו?
<Oi3pRNnX> אף אחד?
<Egbert9e9> ?
<Oi3pRNnX> ?
<Egbert9e9> nobody knows
<Oi3pRNnX> יודע מה?
<Egbert9e9> מה?
<Egbert9e9> תפוח אדמה
<Egbert9e9> לחם עם חמאה
<Oi3pRNnX> אתה אוכל לחם בפסח? :O
<Egbert9e9> אתאיסט
<Oi3pRNnX> איך ידעת?
<Egbert9e9> דיברתי על עצמי
<Oi3pRNnX> אז מה?
<Egbert9e9> כלום
<Egbert9e9> http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Diagrams
<amireldor> שלום
<Oi3pRNnX> שלום
<amireldor> Oi3pRNnX: מה נשמע
<Oi3pRNnX> הכל בסדר
<Oi3pRNnX> מה עניינים?
<amireldor> מתיש
<Oi3pRNnX> מתיש?
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-15
<amireldor> shalowm
<amireldor> moshe742, ma nishma?
<Batistuta999> hi
<Batistuta999> is someone here?
<amireldor> Batistuta999, yes
<amireldor> רוצה עברית?
<Batistuta999> עברית בכיף
<Batistuta999> תודה
<amireldor> סליחה אני חייב לזוז.
<amireldor> ביי בינתיים
<Batistuta999> יכול לעזור בהמשך עם התקנה של אובונטו.
<Batistuta999> ?
<amireldor> תבקש אולי מ־moshe472
<amireldor> moshe742, לטיפולך :(
<amireldor> :)
<Batistuta999> משה נוכח?
<moshe742> Batistuta999, כן
<Batistuta999> היי משה
<Batistuta999> אני מנסה להתקין אובונטו, הבעיה היא שכבר יש לי 4 פרטיטשנים, ולא ברור לי איך אני הולך לטפל בנושא
<Batistuta999> כרגע באחד מהם מותקן ווינדוס7
<Batistuta999> והיתר הגיעו כבר עם המחשב, דל ווסטרו
<Batistuta999> איך מציע לטפל?
<passiveobserver> אל תיגע או שתעתיק פארטישנים לדיסק חיצוני אפשר להעתיק פארטישנים מדיסק לדיסק וחזרה
<Batistuta999> אז איך בעצם אני מתקין את האובונטו?
<Batistuta999> אני חייב פרטיטשן אחד פנוי
<Batistuta999> וזה מוגבל לארבעה, שכרגע תפוסים
<passiveobserver> http://askubuntu.com/questions/151968/what-does-the-term-extended-partition-mean-is-it-safe-to-use-this-type-of-par read first answer
<Batistuta999> אז אתה מציע ליצור extended partition?
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-17
<yoav__> hello
<froike> נראה שכולם פה מלאי התרגשות :)
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-18
<nady> חג שמח
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-20
<shoshiro> hi guys
<shoshiro> anyone here?
<shoshiro> im new to ubuntu and trying to do some exciting stuff
<shoshiro> any idea where to start?
#ubuntu-il 2016-04-24
<Yaniv> היי
<Yaniv> יש פה מישהו?
